# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Travels amongst the Border Princes (WFRP 2e) OOC

## dojango

IC thread



Towns & Villages:

C2:  Faucon Pass:  Fortified village.  Southern end of the caravan route back to the Empire & Bretonnia.
C5:  Courville:  Divided village.
D13:  Castle Bremcote:  Duke Bremcote makes his seat here.
E20:  Stralwald:  Halfling village.  Recently conquered by Duke Bremcote.

M12:  Monteche
O15:  Nirena

U4:  Dusty Ending
U7:  Balanrog
X7:  Khandmark
U10:  Krulava Falls

U12:  Dunwich  
V15:  Sullivan's Gulch
U17:  Sauveil
S19:  Edgemire
J19:  Inselberg

F22:  Taal's Crossing
I22:  Appeldel:  Halfling village.

M18:  Vayonne
N22:  Alderford
L24:  Al Iskadu
Q26:  Innsmouth

U19:  Riverbend
W23:  Aberwald
R24:  Greenstone Pillar
W26:  Mirello

N4:  Daggerblock:  Volcano-worshipping cultists.
Y4:  Sigmar's Rest
I15:  Darmholm


NPC Catalogue:
George Beaumont:  Caravan Master RIP

*Bremcote*
Linus Springer, Merchant
Bernice Springer, Merchant's Daughter
Albrecht Stangl, Barber-surgeon
Sir Laurens Bremcote, Knight of Bremcote son of Duke Radulf
Sir Patrocles Leclair, Knight of Bremcote & close friend of Sir Laurens
Duke Radulf Bremcote, Duke of Bremcote
Sir Denis Bremcote, son & heir of the Duke of Bremcote.
Lady Oriolda Bremcote:  Youngest Daughter
Spymistress Marzina Le Houet
Stablemistress Lena Ithronel Inasys (elven exile)
Laurette Peletier, Regular Mistress
Destiny Silverstring:  Halfling minstrel.  Owns 'the Singing Pike' Inn.
Elodie:  Rescued village girl
Leonard Nafisse:  Bretonnian "knight"
Juan Sebastian Morillo:  Estalian Diestro
Florian Chastain:  The friendly knight

*Stralwald*
Belisarius Goodchild:  Village Leader
Paulus Goodchild:  Innkeeper of the Dusk Spiral.  Finest apple pie in the land.
Goodman Woodbury:  Human villager
Brice Riverhopper:  Patriarch of the Riverhopper clan.
Oscar Riverhopper:  Gretchen's husband
Waleran Riverhopper:  Missing 
Hallaran Whitefeet:  Elderly halfling farmer
Reuben Talbot, Human Hunter
Bert Willows, halfling farmer (former outlaw)
Flora Goodchild:  Daughter of Paulus

*Bandit Camp*
Colten the Club:  Leader of the raid.  RIP
Tick:  Weasel
Toby Morris:  Veteran bandit.  RIP
Berry Hornwood:  Halfling slave
Myrtle Hornwood:  Halfling slave
'Lord Rufus', Runner, Altdorf Rick, Tilean Rick:  Old bandits
Figs:  Camp follower, overseer

I will keep the first post updated with pertinent info, also will update the map as it becomes explored.

Discord link
Rickon Demedus

----------


## Haval

*Spoiler: Gabriele Markus*
Show


https://pin.it/6mifu7ncux4zau


Gabriele 'Gabby' Markus
Human (Ostlander)
Mercenary (ex Hunter)

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show


Gabby is a skinny girl of about 20 with shoulder length black hair and dark skin. Since she's been on the road a long time, her clothing carries the dirt of the countryside on it and she probably hasn't washed recently. This was both to save money but also because in her experience it's easier to travel alone while looking like a peasant. To that same end her sword is stashed in her bedroll, although her knife and longbow are carried openly. She wears a large brown hooded cloak to protect her from the weather and to cover her identity and age as much as possible. Under it she wears a set of well worn men's clothing and a coat adapted from bear fur.



*Spoiler: Personal Details*
Show


Age: 20
Gender: Female
Hair: Jet black hair
Eyes: Black
Distinguishing Marks: Bronze Skin
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 100lbs (Skinny)
Star sign: The Gloaming (Sign of Illusion and Mystery)
Religion: Sigmar
Birthplace: Wolfenburg, Ostland
Doooom: The Beast of Brass shall claim thy soul

Enemy of the State: Defended her family from opportunist soldiers in the refugee camps and killed an officer

*Family*
Grandma was a Estelian bounty hunter before settling down, Gabriele carries her sword
Father, a former Kislevan soldier is missing
Mother, a former camp follower has remarried
Stepfather is an Innkeeper in Salkalten
Klaus is her older brother, 23  - Stevedore
Linus is her younger brother, 16 -  also in Salkalten



WS: 32 (+10 advances) - 42
BS: 37 (+5 free advance, +2 advance, Marksman) - 57
S: 30 (+5 advance) - 35
T: 31 (+5 advance, Very Resilient) - 41
Ag: 33 (+5 Lightning Reflexes, +10 advances) - 48
Int: 33 (+5 advance) -38
Wp: 32 (+5 Coolheaded) (+5 advance) - 37
Fel: 32

A: 1 (+1 advance) - 2
W: 15/15 (+3 advance) (+1 Hardy)
7 wounds taken on the left arm from a lizard bite

StrB: 3
TB: 4
M: 4
Mag
IP: 1 (from Stralwald)
FP: 3 (+1 as recruiting post)
-used 1 in the mine, 1 with the lizards
(Shallya's mercy on T)

Experience: -/2200 (?)

*Spoiler: Advance Scheme*
Show


Hunter
BS +15 (taken 3)
T +5 (taken 1)
Ag +10 (taken 2)
Int +5 (taken 1)
W +3 (taken 3)

Mercenary
WS +10 (taken 2)
BS +10
S +5 (taken 1)
T +5
Ag +5
Wp +5 (taken 1)
A +1 (taken 1)
W +2



*Spoiler: Skills*
Show


Common Knowledge (Empire) (Int) (+10 to common knowledge tests involving Ostland)
Concealment (Ag)
Dodge Blow (Ag)
Follow Trail (Int)
Gossip (Fel)
Outdoor Survival (Int)
Perception (Int)
Search (Int)
Secret Signs (Ranger) (Int)
Silent Move (Ag)
Speak Language (Reikspiel) (Int)

Basic
Animal Care (Int)
Charm (Fel)
Command (Fel)
Consume Alcohol (T)
Disguise (Fel)
Drive (Str)
Evaluate (Int)
Gamble (Int)
Haggle (Fel)
Intimidate (Str)
Ride
Row (Str)
Scale Sheer Surface (Str)
Swim (Str)





*Spoiler: Talents*
Show


*Acute Hearing:* (+20 Per tests involving hearing)
*Coolheaded:* (+5 Wp)
*Hardy* (+1 W)
*Lightning Reflexes:* (+5 Ag)
*Marksman:* (+5 BS)
*Sharpshooter* You can make aimed shots at +20 rather than +10
*Specialist Weapon (Longbow:*
*Rover:* (+10 to Silent Move and Concealment tests in rural locations)
*Rapid Reload:* (Halve reload times)
*Very Resilient:* +5 T



*Spoiler: Gear*
Show


Common clothing consisting of a shirt, breeches, and worn boots, 
a tattered cloak, 
a dagger tucked in a belt, 
a sling
a bag 
containing a blanket, a wooden tankard, a wooden cutlery set, 
a sword
purse with 12 GC (-3s)
Longbow with 10 Arrows (-1)
2 Animal Traps
Antitoxin kit

And see money notes for expenses

Mercenary Gear
Crossbow with 10 bolts
Shield
Medium Armour (Mail Shirt Leather Jack)
Healing Draught

Colten's gun - 


*Spoiler: Money Notes*
Show


12 gold originally - 6 gold from Bernice - 2 s for the hares - 40 gold from Alyssa = 46gc 2s

Expenses
Fishing line 3s
Bath x 2 2s
Inn x 4 40s
Light drinking x 2 4p
20 Arrows x 2 4s
Common Clothing 1gc
Best Clothing 8gc
Poor Clothing x 3 30s
-12gc, 19s, 4p

Pie?
2 Beers at Stralwald

Plus food costs

Gave 1 silver to Berry

8gc for a month's wages after the battle of stralwald

Room at the Barrel and 1-2 beers after the castle dinner

Lost 1 silver playing darts

a letter of credit with the Tesoro Bank for 50 Tilean crowns

Galeazzo mercenary pay
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...-2e)-IC/page10







*Spoiler: Background*
Show


*Why are you in the Border Princes?*

Gabriele left Ostland in a hurry after a violent encounter with a group of deserters on the road to Salkalten. The soldiers had intended to rob her and her family but she and her brothers were able to drive them off with their bows. Later she heard that one of the men she had killed was an officer and she was accused of murder. As she drifted south she tried to disappear amongst the northern refugees who sought a safer life in the southern Empire. There were frankly too many soldiers for her to be entirely comfortable and too many people in the cities generally. Places like Altdorf were nice enough to visit but to live there she would need to learn the sort of work that she had no interest in doing. In the countryside she could at least look after herself.  

Somewhere around Nuln she heard a discussion in a tavern of the Border Princes and the wealth that was there to be made for anyone willing to cross the mountains. The idea of seeing what was outside the Empire appealed to her, and currently she has no reason to stay. Even if the stories of all the wealth to made in the Border Princes are a lie, she is confident enough to believe that there will be a demand for anyone able to handle themselves as a tracker and scout. 


*Where are you from?*

Gabriele was born in Wolfenburg the capital of Ostland to lower middle class parents but moved to the cheaper village of Grenzburg when she was very young. Having seen the ruins of Wolfenburg after the war, she is very grateful for that now. Grenzburg was a village on the edges of the Forest of Shadows that grew up around a Sigmarite monastery and her parents opened a store there to cater to travelers on the Wolfenburg road.

*What is your family like?*

Gabriele's immediate family were traders but had a more adventurous youth that she admires. Her Kislevite father was a former soldier in the Tsarina's armies, but her mother and grandma lived a life on the road and in military camps. Grandma Elena, from which Gabriele has inherited a name and her appearance, was a much traveled former mercenary from Estalia. Before her death a few years ago she had taught Gabriele how to use a bow. Her mother was born in a military camp and grew up on the road, but has tried to leave all this behind since she married and became a trader.

During the war Gabriele's father went missing attempting to defend the village from raiders during the evacuation. Gabriele has never seen him since. After their time in the Wurzen refugee camp, her mother and younger brother have headed north to take shelter with a family friend in Salkalten. Gabriele was less than happy with this decision as she viewed it as giving up any chance of seeing her Dad again. 

*What is your social class?*

The Markus family was lower middle class by career but was doing less well financially in the last few years. Gabriele doesn't have much of an education due to her families lack of money.

*What did you do before becoming an adventurer?*

In Grenzburg she supplemented her families income by hunting and sometimes selling the meat and pelts. During and after the war she's been struggling to get by.

*Why did you become an adventurer?*

Gabriele was going to go with her family to look after them on the road north, but due to an encounter with soldiers she ended up killing an officer. Her mother advised her to flee Ostland before someone came looking.  

*How religious are you?*

Grew up around a Sigmarite monastery where she attended services in the church. Was less interested until the invasion where her family was saved by Sigmarite Templars. Now sees Sigmar as important due to it's opposition to Chaos.

*Friends and Enemies*

-Her dog Yuri and a handful people her own age from Grenzberg or the Wurzen refugee camp
-Anyone connected to the officer she killed.

*What are your prized possessions?* 

All of her weapons are gained from various relations. Her dog was gained from her father.

*Who are you loyal to?*

Her family even when they frustrate her. The Church of Sigmar and to a lesser extent anyone who opposes Chaos.

*Who do you love / hate?*


*Spoiler: Notes*
Show


Notes
-Born in Wolfenberg the capital of Ostland but moved to the cheaper countryside when she was younger, something that Gabriele is grateful for now following the war.
-Grandma taught her how to shoot before she died
-Dad helped defend the village when everyone evacuated. No one has seen him since and he is presumed dead
- Mum and little brother have taken shelter with an old friend in Salkalten who has enough money to put them up.
-Gabriele has heard they intend to marry and is unhappy about it
-Was going to go with them because it's at least better then the refugee camps, but the incident involving (Enemy of the State) happened and she was forced to leave Ostland in a hurry.
-Subsequently has drifted far enough south to decide to make the crossing into the border princes. She's at home in the wilderness and can at least get work hunting game.

Family Notes
-Grandma Elena was an Estelian Bounty Hunter (ex Bodyguard, ex Diestro) who settled down with an Engineer (ex Student) in the capital of Ostland





*Spoiler: Advances*
Show


xp around Nov 2018 - 200? (Caravan attack)
Maybe 600 around May 2019 (Red Temple)
Another 600xp in IC 1 - Nov 2019 (Volcano cult)
400 xp in June 2021 (Stralwald)
400 xp in August 2022 (Dwarf mines)
-2200xp

xp: 2200 spent / 

Free Advance +5 BS
+5 Ag (100)
Marksman (100)
Very Resilient (100)
+5 T (100)
+5 Ag (100)
+5 Int (100)
+5 BS (100)
+1 W (100)
+5 BS (100)
+2 W (200)
Hardy (100)
Mercenary Career (200)
-1400

+10 WS (200)
Dodge Blow (100)
+5 Str (100)
+1 A (100)
+5 Wp (100)
Sharpshooter (100)
Ride (100)




*Spoiler*
Show


Ale cost
Arrows

----------


## rs2excelsior

*Spoiler: Torendil Starcaller*
Show

*Torendil Starcaller*
*Elf Apprentice Wizard*



*Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

28
45
28
31
47
52
51
35

*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
11
2
3
5
1
0
3


Shallya's Mercy on WP
Ranald's Trust on Int

*Skills*
*Spoiler*
Show

Academic Knowledge (Magic) (Int)
Channeling (WP)
Common Knowledge (Elves) (Int)
Magical Sense (WP)
Perception (Int)
Read/Write (Int)
Search (Int)
Speak Arcane Language (Magick) (Int)
Speak Language (Classical) (Int)
Speak Language (Eltharin) (Int)
Speak Language (Reikspiel) (Int)


*Talents*
*Spoiler*
Show

Aethyric Attunement: +10 Channeling and Magical Sense
Coolheaded: +5 WP
Excellent Vision: +10 Perception (sight), Lip Reading
Fast Hands: +20 WS for touch spells
Night Vision: can see 30 yds in natural darkness (starlight)
Petty Magic (Arcane): may cast arcane petty magic spells
Savvy: +5 Int



*Advance Scheme*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

-
-
-
-
+5*
+10**
+15***
+5

*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

-
+2**
-
-
-
+1*
-
-



*Career History*
Apprentice Wizard

*Gear*
*Spoiler*
Show

Simple Clothing
Dagger
Backpack
Wooden Tankard
Wooden Cutlery Set
Short Sword (Hand Weapon)
Quarterstaff
Printed Book
55 gold crowns, 14 silver shillings


*Miscellaneous Info*
*Spoiler*
Show

Height: 6'3"
Weight: 130lb
Hair Color: Corn
Eye Color: Green
Siblings: 2 (younger sister, younger brother)
Star Sign: Rhya's Cauldron (Mercy, Death, and Creation)
Age: 60
Birthplace: City of Altdorf


*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show

Torendil was born to a pair of reasonably accomplished Elven mages working in the Imperial city of Altdorf, doing minor tasks on behalf of the Empire. He showed an aptitude for magic at a young age, and his parents apprenticed him out to another Elven loremaster, Sarihel. Under her tutelage, he learned the basics of magic quickly (for an elf, at least), and rapidly mastered the basics of magic. After gaining a grasp of the basics, his teacher sent him out into the world, to gain some practical experience with the application of magic, before returning to complete his training. 

At least, that is what he will tell people. In reality, almost every bit of it is a fabrication. He did show a talent for magic fairly young, and he was tutored by the elf Sarihel, but that is the extent of it. His parents were simple traders, not wizards, and the small family hovered just above actual poverty most of the time. Sarihel agreed to tutor him mostly on charity, and while he did show progress, it was nowhere near as rapid as Torendil likes to make out. Upon gaining a grasp of the basic magics, Torendil was ready to move on to more advanced magics immediately, and Sarihel refused. She said he had attained proficiency but not mastery, and that progressing too quickly would only spell disaster. Torendil saw no more to be gained from rote practice of the same simple incantations. A heated argument was had, in which Sarihel told her impudent student that a quick trip out in the "real world," away from the safe confines of a wizards' study, would show him his grasp of magic wasn't as complete as he liked to think--so Torendil obliged. He left immediately, storming out on his own.

He was quickly faced with the issue of not being able to support himself, especially as he was both a mage and an outsider--double reason for most Imperial folk to be wary of him. And so he finds himself out among the Border Princes, taking what pay he can and practicing his magic on his own as best he can.

Arrogant to a fault, Torendil tends to overestimate his own capabilities and command of the magical arts. He feels the simple work of travelling alongside caravans to be beneath him, but hasn't found many other options. If all goes as expected, he plans to strike out into the world, perhaps save the day and defeat some foul band of orks or raiders using his immense magical prowess, and return with a few new spells under his belt--surely, then, he can convince the loremaster to train him more fully. The thought has barely crossed his mind that he might in fact not be as proficient as he thinks...

----------


## em.

Here we go:

*Spoiler: Caravan Guard, Wertha Durrbei*
Show





> *Name:* Wertha Durrbei
> *Career:* Militia Women
> *Age:* 34
> *Birthplace:* Steingart, Wissenland 
> *Height:* 6ft
> *Weight:* 120
> *Hair:* Ash Blond
> *Eyes:* Green
> *Marks:* Broken Nose
> ...

----------


## RossN

*Spoiler: Carl Greenarrow*
Show




*Name:* Carl Greenarrow

*Career:* Soldier
*Race:* Halfling
*Age:* 54
*Star Sign:* The Bonesaw - Sign of Skill and Learning
*Birthplace:* The Moot
*Appearance:* 3'8", 95 lbs, black hair, brown eyes, ragged ear.

WS:(28) BS: (53) S:(26) T:(24) Ag:(41) Int:(36) WP:(36) Fel:(43)
A:1 W: 11 _4_ SB:2 TB: 2 M: 4 Mag: 0 IP: 0 FP: 3

*Skills:* Academic Knowledge (Genealogy/Heraldry), Common Knowledge (Halflings), Gossip, Speak Language (Halfling),
Speak Language (Reikspiel), Trade (Cook), Heal, Common Knowledge (the Empire), Perception, Dodge Blow, Drive, Gamble, Intimidate.

*Talents:* Night Vision, Resistance to Chaos, Specialist Weapon Group (Sling), Marksman, Quick Draw, Sharpshooter, Specialist Weapon Group (Gunpowder), Rapid Reload, Mighty Shot

*Trappings:* Firearm with ammunition for 10 shots, Shield, Light Armour (Full Leather Armour), Uniform, Common clothing consisting of a shirt, breeches, and worn boots, a tattered cloak, a dagger tucked in a boot or belt, a sling bag or a backpack containing a blanket, a wooden tankard, a wooden cutlery set, a hand weapon (sword), a sling and a purse holding 13 GC.

*XP:*
*Spoiler*
Show

Earned: 200
Spent: 200
Current: 0


*Advances:*
*Spoiler*
Show

WS: +5% (Free Advance)
BS: +5%
Wound



*Background:* Carl Greenarrow is an unusual Halfling, his posture one of military bearing rather than slouching or lolling like many of his people. He wears the off-white with dark green piping uniform of Von Kreidel's Marksmen and speaks with knowledge of such battles as Zweigersdorf and Baron Hochner's Folly. His voice, though carrying a trace of the Mootish accent and high pitched by human standards is crisp and efficient. If it were possible for him to do so he would proudly sport a moustache like so many of the commanders of the Reikland State Troops (and he has spent more than a few shillings on pedlars tonics designed to sprout hair on his upper lip, as yet to no avail.) In many ways he behaves and speaks like a gentleman and officer of Reikland - which should come as no surprise as that was very much his ambition until he was drummed out of the Army in mysterious circumstances, that _may_ have been connected to his passion for gambling.

Carl is still very much a soldier and looking to earn his fame fortune in the Border Princes as a sellsword. Though he's a reasonably good hand to hand combatant for a Halfling Carl truly shines as a marksman, whether with his beloved handgun, a crossbow, common bow or even (in desperation) the humble sling.

----------


## rax

*Spoiler: Severin Cinderhill*
Show

*Severin Cinderhill*


*Race:* Halfling 
*Career:* Scout (ex-Messenger)

*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

26
43
21
27
47
34
33
42

+20
+20
+10
+10
+15
+20
+15
-

41
63
21
32
62
44
43
42



*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
10
2
2
4
0
0
3

+1
+6
-
-
-
-
-
-

2
12
2
3
4
0
2
3



*Fortune Points (remaining/total):* 3/3

*Current Wounds:* 11/12

*Skills:* Academic Knowledge (Genealogy/Heraldry) (Int), Animal Care (Int), Common Knowledge (Border Princes, the Empire, Halflings) (Int), Concealment (Ag), Dodge Blow (Ag), Follow Trail (Int), Gossip +10 (Fel), Navigation (Int), Outdoor Survival (Int), Perception (Int), Ride (Ag), Secret Signs (Scout) (Int), Silent Move (Ag), Speak Language (Halfling, Reikspiel +10) (Int), Swim (S), Trade (Cook) (Int)

*Talents:* Mighty Shot (+1 damage with missile weapons), Night Vision (see 30 yards in natural darkness but not total darkness), Orientation (+10 to Navigation tests), Rapid Reload (reload times reduced by half action), Resistance to Chaos (+10 to WP tests to resist magic and other Chaos effects; immune to mutation; cannot become spellcaster), Resistance to Magic (+10 to WP tests to resist magic), Seasoned Traveller (+10 to Common Knowledge and Speak Language tests), Specialist Weapon Group (Sling)

*Armour:* Leather Cap, Leather Jack, Leather Leggings, Brigandine (Studded Leather Jerkin), Helmet

*Armour Points:* Head 3, Arms 1, Body 2, Legs 1

*Weapons:* Mace (Damage 2), GC Dwarf-made Dagger (Damage -1), Shield (Damage 0; Defensive: +10 when parrying, Special: -10 to ranged attacks against shield bearer), Sling (Damage 4, Range 16/32, Reload Free; can be used in one hand) with 20 rocks

*Trappings:* Common Clothing x2, Good Clothing, Cloak, Backpack containing Blanket, Metal Cutlery Set, and Pewter Tankard, Tinderbox, Map Case, 10 Yards of Rope, Pony (Bertrand) with Saddle and Harness, Purse holding 49 gc, 18 s, 30 p, Pouch holding 50 gc, 16 s

*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show

Born in the town of Streissen, Averland, Severin Cinderhill comes from a long line of free thinkers. Like many in Streissen, he cleaved to radical ideals and joined a conspiracy to free his home from the rule of the Elector Count. He even joined the Messengers' Guild with the aim of gathering intelligence to help the cause. But that was twenty years ago, and his revolutionary spirit has dampened considerably in the intervening years. 

Not that any of that matters much any more  Severin is no longer a member of the Messengers' Guild. Six months ago, a witness he was escorting was abducted and killed. In the aftermath, evidence came to light suggesting that Severin had sold the location of the witness to his enemies, a crime for which he faced expulsion from the guild and being barred from ever working as a messenger again. Severin protested, insisting that he was being set up, but to no avail  after twenty years of loyal service, he was out on his ear.

And so here he is, slowly guiding his pony through the passes to the Border Princes, hoping to start afresh where no one has ever heard of Severin Cinderhill  and probably wouldn't care even if they had.

*Personality*
*Spoiler*
Show

Tough and dependable, Severin doesn't frighten easily and is always willing to muck in and do his part, but he also understands that the world is an inherently unfair place, especially when it comes to the Little Folk. This makes him pragmatic when things aren't going his way. While he certainly isn't prone to despair, when faced with strong opposition he's more likely to step aside than he is to take a stand. After all, there's a whole wide world out there, with plenty of places to go where one's current troubles can't or won't follow.

*Appearance*
*Spoiler*
Show

Fifty-two years old, Severin stands 4'2 tall and weighs 125 lbs., making him an unusually tall and solidly built Halfling. His features are unexpectedly harsh as well  with a square jaw, a flattened nose, and a knife scar that runs from beneath his left eye to his chin, Severin has been mistaken for a pint-sized street brawler more than once. The impression is only slightly softened by his light brown hair, friendly smile, and clear blue eyes. 

Severin likes the colour blue, so his tunics are often that colour, but since he spends a lot of time outdoors and riding, he is usually found decked out in durable leather riding gear topped off with a wide-brimmed hat. In his time on the roads of the Empire he's also seen enough violence to always keep a weapon close at hand. His favourite is a Tilean bar mace he calls _Kneecapper_.

*Experience and Advances*
*Spoiler*
Show

Shallya's Mercy on Strength (=21)
Ranald's Luck on WS (=26)
+1 Fate Point (=3)

*Experience (current/total):* 0/2,600

_Messenger_
+5 WS (free)
+5 BS
+5 T
+10 Ag
+5 Int
+5 WP
+2 W
Gossip +10

_Scout_
New Career
+1 A
Dodge Blow
Mighty Shot
Rapid Reload
+20 BS
+15 Ag
Common Knowledge (Border Princes)
Concealment
Silent Move
+10 Int
+15 WS
+10 WP
Follow Trail

_Planned Progression_
Messenger > Scout > Bounty Hunter(?) > Targeteer

*Other Notes*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Star Sign:* The Big Cross, Sign of Clarity
*Foretelling of Doom:* Thrice haunted, you shall die

*Family:* Older brother (Bobbit Cinderhill, Ferryman), younger sister (Fulrose Follyfoot, Burgher)

----------


## dojango

Don't see a roll for em.'s shot, so here it is.  Shot v. 41 (1d100)[*13*].  (1d10+3)[*12*].  Ulric's fury if applicable.  (1d100)[*35*], (1d10)[*1*]

----------


## Ionbound

*Spoiler: Alyssa Rosenstern*
Show

*Spoiler: Vitals*
Show

Name: Alyssa Rosenstern
Age: 21
Race: Human
Career: Ex-Thief, Dilettante 
Star Sign: Dragomas the Drake

Hair Color: Corn
Eye Color: Pale Grey

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*WS:* 34
*BS:* 30
*S:* 42
*T:* 44
*Ag*: 40
*Int:* 29
*WP:* 33
*Fel:* 41

*A:* 1
*W:* 14/14
*SB:* 3
*TB:* 3
*M:* 4
*Mag:* 0
*IP:* 3
*FP:* 2/3

*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Charm (Fel)
Concealment (Ag)
Common Knowledge (Border Princes, the Empire) (Int)
Disguise (Fel)
Evaluate (Int)
Pick Lock (Ag)
Perception (Int)
Read/Write (Int)
Search (Int)
Secret Signs (Thieves) (Int)
Silent Move (Ag)

*Spoiler: Talents/Traits*
Show

Night Vision-You can see 30 years through natural darkness; Must have some form of illumination such as starlight. 
Strong Minded-Do not make insanity tests until 8 insanity.
Streetwise-+10 to Charm and Gossip tests when dealing with the criminal underworld. 
Trapfinding-+10 to Perception and Pick Lock tests related to finding and disarming traps
Etiquette-+10 to Charm and Gossip tests when dealing with nobility

*Spoiler: Equipment*
Show

Hand Weapon(Sword): Enc 50, Ordinary, 3 damage  
Light Armor: Enc 40, 1 AP

Common Clothing
Backpack
Blanket
Wooden Cutlery
Wooden Tankard
Sack
Lockpick
10 yard rope
3 Books: 
Writing Kit

85 GC

*Spoiler: Advancement Profile*
Show

EXP Spent: 1600
EXP Remaining: 0

WS: +5/+5
BS: +5/+5
S: +5/+5
T: +5/+5
Ag: +15/+15
Int: +5/+5
WP: +5/+5
Fel: +10/+10

A: +0/+0
W: +2/+2
SB: +0/+0
TB: +0/+0
M: +0/+0
Mag: +0/+0
FP: +0/+0

Academic Knowledge (Any 1)
Blather
Common Knowledge (any 2)
Evaluate
Navigation
Perception
Read/Write
Secret Language (any one)
Speak Language (any 2)
Trade (Artist or Calligrapher or Cartographer) 

Etiquette

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Alyssa Rosenstern is a survivor, despite her upbringing. As a girl, she was the second daughter of a Talabheim noble family. Brought up to be married off into some other family, Alyssa was relatively content with her lot in life. Luxury, leisure, and contentment were hers, at the cost of personal agency. However, fate had other plans. As Alyssa came into adulthood, her father died under mysterious circumstances, and a mysterious long-lost aunt arrived to stay with the family. Of course, said aunt was in fact of no relation to the Rosenterns, and was in fact a Lahmian vampire infiltrating Talabheim's nobility. Alyssa was, eventually, confronted with this when she was cornered by the Lahmian and offered the Blood Kiss. Playing on the vampire's arrogance, Alyssa was able to buy herself enough time to slip away into the night and escape. Too fearful for her own safety to call upon the Witch Hunters, Alyssa did what all exiled nobles do, make their way towards the Border Princes. To make ends meet along the way, she turned to theft, surprised at her adeptness. Going from town to town, running confidence schemes to make money to pay for the carriage ride between town to town. Months of travel forged Alyssa through trial by fire from a young noblewoman with no worldly experience to a skilled thief and swift talker, ready to face the threats of the Borderlands and perhaps one day return to Talabheim and root out the corruption that had taken her family.

----------


## rax

It occurs to me that things are not going swimmingly in the IC thread right now. Unless someone with a little capacity for hand-to-hand combat gets stuck in and starts helping the guards, there's a good chance we're going down in flames here. If the guards get taken out, we're likely to lose the whole caravan.

I'd volunteer Severin, but even though his WS isn't _terrible_, his Strength and Toughness are, so it's a big risk for him to wade in.

----------


## RossN

Yes, we do seem very poor at hand to hand. Two thirds of us have a WS below 30%.  :Small Eek:   :Small Frown:

----------


## em.

Managed to take another mutant.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Ionbound

> Yes, we do seem very poor at hand to hand. Two thirds of us have a WS below 30%.


Yeah my rolls did suck, but I do plan on getting a relative high WS in my career path.

----------


## dojango

Mutants fighting Alyssa:  (1d100)[*31*], (1d100)[*62*].  Mutant archers:  (1d100)[*70*], (1d100)[*19*], (1d100)[*85*].
George:  (1d100)[*12*], guards, (2d100)[*47*][*47*](94), drovers (2d100)[*3*][*14*](17)

----------


## dojango

(2d10)[*8*][*5*](13) for damage

----------


## Haval

One day I will have a WFRP character with Dodge Blow  :Small Smile: 



How does Gabriele have the second best WS at 32. On the plus side, our average BS is quite good.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
You keep referring to George, but I was under that impression that he's the caravan master and that he got taken out right at the beginning of the ambush? Are you thinking of Linus the merchant?

And regarding Bernice, the merchant's daughter - what age is she? Since she's armed, I assume she's not a child?

----------


## Ionbound

I feel like thieves should get dodge blow but they don't. Ow my head.

----------


## RossN

> I feel like thieves should get dodge blow but they don't. Ow my head.


Some of the Careers are strange like that - Entertainer covers theatre actors and playwrights (among others obviously) but doesn't have 'read/write' even as an optional skill.

----------


## rax

> How does Gabriele have the second best WS at 32. On the plus side, our average BS is quite good.


Because she's travelling with a plague of Halflings.  :Small Amused: 

*@dojango*



> and 5 to Gabriele. If you want to dodge go ahead and roll it and we can retcon it in!


Quick question. Gabriele was hit by an archer, right? Are you houseruling Dodge Blow to work against ranged attacks? In the rulebook only melee attacks can be parried or dodged.

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> You keep referring to George, but I was under that impression that he's the caravan master and that he got taken out right at the beginning of the ambush? Are you thinking of Linus the merchant?
> 
> And regarding Bernice, the merchant's daughter - what age is she? Since she's armed, I assume she's not a child?


Good catch. She's an adult, helping her dad out. Were you friendly with them during the trip? 

As far as dodge goes, they keep changing it from system to system. Was playing RT where you can dodge ranged attacks. If the rules for this say no, that makes it easier. And it cuts both ways...

----------


## rax

> Good catch. She's an adult, helping her dad out. Were you friendly with them during the trip? 
> 
> As far as dodge goes, they keep changing it from system to system. Was playing RT where you can dodge ranged attacks. If the rules for this say no, that makes it easier. And it cuts both ways...


It certainly makes ambushes real nasty, yes.  :Small Red Face: 

I figure Severin was friendly to everyone during the trip, but he's probably spent a little extra time chatting up the merchant and Bernice. Doesn't hurt to make friends with the guy with the money.

----------


## rs2excelsior

Messed up my casting roll code, attempt two:

(1d10)[*9*]

----------


## RossN

Are the mutant archers still alive and fighting?

----------


## dojango

two of them are alive, you think they're hit, but not down.  They're reloading and aiming.

----------


## RossN

Okay thanks to my Fortunte Point that sling shot hit one of the archers.  :Small Smile: 

If you think Carl could tell the difference from where he was he'd have aimed for the more injured mutant. If he cant tell the difference it would just have been the nearest.

----------


## dojango

With three people on one mutant, you all get a 20% bonus to hit it.

Archers:  (1d100)[*24*], (1d100)[*82*] TN 41

----------


## dojango

Oh right, damage too, (1d10)[*9*]

----------


## Ionbound

Perception: (1d100)[*35*] vs 12

----------


## rax

Well, looks like Carl is the resident healer of the group.  :Small Big Grin:  Might he be able to diagnose/aid the injured?

----------


## Haval

Passed Perception in the IC. I'll try Follow Trail as well.
vs. Int 33
(1d100)[*8*]

----------


## RossN

> Well, looks like Carl is the resident healer of the group.  Might he be able to diagnose/aid the injured?


Starting with himself. I'm down to 1 Wound!  :Small Eek:

----------


## dojango

It is funny that soldiers get heal, but I suppose poor medical care is a staple of the Early Modern Age.

----------


## dojango

FYI, you're at the top of the square marked C1 on the map.  The village in C2 is Faucon Pass.

----------


## RossN

Carl with try and at least patch himself up a little.

Heal: (1d100)[*41*] vs. 36
FP re-roll if needed: (1d100)[*84*] vs. 36

Who else needs healing?

Edit: Not a wonderful start.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Haval

> Who else needs healing?


Gabriele and Alyssa I think.

----------


## rax

A muleskinner, Linus the merchant, and George the caravan master are in worst shape it seems.

----------


## Ionbound

Yeah healing would be nice. I'm on 4 wounds.

----------


## RossN

Okay guess here goes nothing:

*Muleskinner*
Heal: (1d100)[*51*]
Wounds healed (if only lightly wounded): (1d10)[*4*]

*Linus*
Heal: (1d100)[*90*]
Wounds healed (if only lightly wounded): (1d10)[*10*]

*George*
Heal: (1d100)[*99*]
Wounds healed (if only lightly wounded): (1d10)[*10*]

*Alyssa*
Heal: (1d100)[*60*]
Wounds healed (if only lightly wounded): (1d10)[*7*]

*Gabriele*
Heal: (1d100)[*64*]
Wounds healed (if only lightly wounded): (1d10)[*1*]

Edit: wow... told you there went nothing.  :Small Eek:   :Small Frown:

----------


## Ionbound

Oof. That looks unfortunate.

----------


## Haval

Acute Hearing is a lot more useful in this game.

I'm going to assume the tracks are mutants even if I'm paranoid they're not ooc.

----------


## Haval

In case I need rolls to help here.

Passed Perception with Acute Hearing bonus in the last post

Follow Trail vs. Int 33
(1d100)[*85*]
If I need to Fortune Point
(1d100)[*56*]

FP:3/4

----------


## dojango

You don't need to roll follow trail again, you succeeded admirably with the first roll.

----------


## em.

Right, apologies about the absence - but I am back! (Long few days of travel.  :Small Yuk: )

----------


## rax

No post from me today, I'm afraid. Consider Severin to be mulling over his options until tomorrow evening.  :Small Smile:

----------


## dojango

> No post from me today, I'm afraid. Consider Severin to be mulling over his options until tomorrow evening.


Do you have any ideas about delaying action? Tip some debris in their way or something? Fake alarms to distract them?

----------


## rax

Assuming I'm getting the geography right, Severin is above the mutants, who are moving through a ravine. If so, I was considering just using his sling to attack, hopefully pinning them down for a short time. Another option could be to cause some sort of rockslide - perhaps he and Bertrand could work together to roll a boulder down in front of them?

----------


## dojango

What's the pony's strength? You could do a test at his strength to see how successful you are at that.

----------


## dojango

So yeah, it should be pretty straightforward to create some sort of disturbance to slow down the mutants.  In the absence of any other ideas, i'll do a quick roll against the pony's strength to see how big of a delay you can create.  (1d100)[*74*]

----------


## Haval

Ninja'ed. I'll add to that post.

----------


## dojango

So you guys want to ambush them? There's three baddies, and they don't know you're there yet, but they did hear a noise, so they are suspicious.

----------


## rs2excelsior

I think an ambush is our best bet, yes.I'll post my actions now.

----------


## RossN

I have to admit I hadn't expected going after the girl to be quite this involved. Carl is too badly wounded to have been much use anyway I suppose but I'm anxious to get moving I again.

----------


## em.

I shall continue toi kee pthe caravan secure, as it's too late to change my mind now :p

----------


## rax

We shall endeavour not to drag it out.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## em.

> We shall endeavour not to drag it out.


Easy, just visit judgement upon the foul mutants as Sigmar commands :3

----------


## dojango

There's no way the mutants are beating your initiative, so take another round before they manage to react.

----------


## Ionbound

Apologies for my absence. I've had a long past few days, but I'm ready to get back into it.

----------


## rax

Yay! XP! Do we got to spend them straight away or do we wait until the end of the adventure/story arc?

----------


## dojango

> Yay! XP! Do we got to spend them straight away or do we wait until the end of the adventure/story arc?


Spend it now, there's not really any point to 'banking it' in this system, since everything costs 100 except switching to a basic career.  Just edit the original character sheet & also let me know what you're planning your next career to be so we can work towards that as part of the story.

----------


## RossN

Yay XP!  :Small Big Grin: 

Good job with the rescue guys! I'm sorry I couldn't be more help there but sitting on 1 Wound and with a Toughness in the 20s...  :Small Eek:

----------


## rax

I guess you know where you need to put your XP then.  :Small Wink:

----------


## rax

> Spend it now, there's not really any point to 'banking it' in this system, since everything costs 100 except switching to a basic career.  Just edit the original character sheet & also let me know what you're planning your next career to be so we can work towards that as part of the story.


Done. I plan to head into Scout next. I've updated the Experience and Advances section of Severin's character sheet with the advances he's purchased and a planned career progression.

----------


## rs2excelsior

Whoo, XP! We came out of that scraped up, but I think things turned out fairly well all things considered. With how freely Torendil was tossing magic around, I'm surprised it hasn't blown up in his face a bit more. I expect it will eventually--which will take him down a notch and get him to be a little more careful with it.

As far as careers go, I am currently planning on continuing up the wizard line (I think Journeyman Wizard is the next one up).

----------


## dojango

Regrettably there are no wagons. Three (now two) mule trains laden with goods.

----------


## rs2excelsior

Ah, okay, I'll edit.

----------


## Haval

> Spend it now, there's not really any point to 'banking it' in this system, since everything costs 100 except switching to a basic career.  Just edit the original character sheet & also let me know what you're planning your next career to be so we can work towards that as part of the story.


Not sure. Maybe Soldier or Targeteer

----------


## RossN

> I guess you know where you need to put your XP then.


Sadly (and strangely) the Soldier career has no Toughness advances.

While its a bit early to be thinking Careers maybe a sideways move into Barber-Surgeon wouldn't be a _terrible_ idea actually. We could obviously do with a proper healer type!

----------


## Ionbound

Yeah! Also yeah, Alyssa was really pushing it. I'm kinda glad she survived her adventure with only 4 wounds left.

----------


## Haval

Oh yeah, we can go into other careers as well can't we. 

From Lexicanum
'Ostlanders are prone to heavy drinking, and booze is a cultural remedy to fear, in these grim dark times and living so close to the chaos of the north, many Ostlanders will spend their entire lives inebriated.'

----------


## dojango

Shall we head over to the fort to meet the knight?

----------


## rax

That seems to be the general idea, after varying amounts of cleaning up. Severin doesn't have any alternate clothes, so he'll have to settle for washing off the travel dust in a water trough or something.

----------


## em.

Sorry for delay - forgot laptop charger on small trip!

----------


## Haval

> Shall we head over to the fort to meet the knight?


I think so. Although Gabriele will take a bath at some point if it's an option.

----------


## Ionbound

^^^ Same with Alyssa. She's going to want to look as courtly as possible before meeting anyone important.

----------


## Ionbound

Apologies for my absence for the last week. Exams week has been approaching and I've had a lot of work to do. I'll do my best to post ASAP.

----------


## rax

Severin springs for one of the private rooms. Since they're probably human-sized, he'll suggest double-bunking if Carl feels like it - no need to waste a good bed when two halflings can fit comfortably. 

If Carl isn't interested, he's happy to have one of the big folk sleep on the floor. It should at least beat sleeping in the common room.

----------


## rax

*@rs2excelsior*



> Torendil seems a little annoyed that there are only two private rooms left and they will likely have to share rooms. Still, there would be a roof over their heads--a marked improvement over the past few weeks. He makes sure they have the other room reserved, nurses a single ale while keeping mostly to himself, and goes to bed early. He won't necessarily suggest that they share rooms, but won't balk if someone else makes the suggestion, either.


Ahem. See above - Severin already called dibs on one of the rooms, Gabriele nabbed the other one. If Torendil wants to bunk with one of us he'll have to ask...nicely.  :Small Wink:

----------


## rs2excelsior

Alright, I'll edit when I get back in. I checked the last few posts and didn't see that the other one had been taken, must have missed it.

----------


## rax

It's cool. I didn't think it merited an IC post, so I only wrote about it here. Easy to miss.

----------


## rax

Meh, let's use a Fortune Point on that Gossip check: (1d100)[*61*] vs. Fel 42

...Nope, unless that first check was Routine (+10) or better.

----------


## RossN

Apologies for the lull in posting, bit distracted.

To be honest I'm not sure Carl should be on this expedition - he's only on two wounds.

----------


## Haval

> To be honest I'm not sure Carl should be on this expedition - he's only on two wounds.


I think that Doctor came with us if that helps.


I don't think it matters that much but I spoilered that post until the rest of you catch up.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*

Do you need to respond to Haval IC or can we assume that the rest of us have caught up to her?

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> 
> Do you need to respond to Haval IC or can we assume that the rest of us have caught up to her?


Yeah, you guys can catch up with her soon, I don't think she's ranging too far ahead, since she's on foot

----------


## Ionbound

Wow, those rolls. I'm kinda glad Alyssa slipped that one by.

----------


## dojango

> Wow, those rolls. I'm kinda glad Alyssa slipped that one by.


With a roll like that, you can find out anything the servants know... anything you are looking for in particular?

----------


## dojango

As an aside, I'm going away to a cabin in the woods with the fam for Christmas.  If we don't go all Donner party out there, I'll be back after Christmas.

----------


## rax

See you later then! And Merry Christmas too.

----------


## Ionbound

Merry Christmas! And as for what Alyssa wants to know...Hmm. Basically all the details of courtly life at the castle. Who's doing what (and who), who's friendly, who a newcomer should avoid, best ways to get in good with Leclair and the Duke, stuff like that.

----------


## Haval

> *OOC:* Haval, I think you may have picked the wrong colour for your post.


Yeah. Still recovering from Christmas and most of my characters are blue. Fixed  :Small Smile:

----------


## Haval

Can I roll Silent Move conditionally on no one stopping me first.

Trying to look for sentries that can be shot first if necessary.

vs. Ag 43 (+10 for Rover)
(1d100)[*85*]
Using FP if needed
(1d100)[*73*]

----------


## dojango

> Can I roll Silent Move conditionally on no one stopping me first.
> 
> Trying to look for sentries that can be shot first if necessary.
> 
> vs. Ag 43 (+10 for Rover)
> [roll0]
> Using FP if needed
> [roll1]


You certainly can roll silent move...

----------


## Haval

:Small Frown: 

Maybe I can at least fail away from anyone else.

----------


## rax

Don't worry. Just lead them in the direction of our war party and try not to get eaten before we get there.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
Severin is just riding quietly along with the knights, trying to keep them moving if they show signs of going too slow. Let me know when we're getting near the mutant camp.

----------


## Haval

If there's only four of them I'll probably take a shot at them. I don't have to kill them, just keep them distracted for long enough for the others to get closer.

I'll post after work.

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> Severin is just riding quietly along with the knights, trying to keep them moving if they show signs of going too slow. Let me know when we're getting near the mutant camp.


You guys are getting close, perhaps a mile away.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
Severin will be keeping an eye open for ambushes, so feel free to roll Perception checks whenever's appropriate.

I do have an idea for how to make the coming encounter slightly more favourable for the soldiers, and it could be argued that it's something that Severin might come up with on his own as a precaution, but really I only though of it after reading your IC post about the mutants sending out archers. Would you be okay with me suggesting it in IC anyway?

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> Severin will be keeping an eye open for ambushes, so feel free to roll Perception checks whenever's appropriate.
> 
> I do have an idea for how to make the coming encounter slightly more favourable for the soldiers, and it could be argued that it's something that Severin might come up with on his own as a precaution, but really I only though of it after reading your IC post about the mutants sending out archers. Would you be okay with me suggesting it in IC anyway?


Of course!

----------


## Haval

I think that's Ulric's fury with a head shot.

vs. BS 47
(1d100)[*21*]

Any extra damage
(1d10)[*7*]

So 20 damage total if that works

----------


## rax

Whoops! Forgot to roll initiative in the IC thread.

(1d10+47)[*57*]

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*86*]
(1d100)[*98*]
(1d10)[*8*]
(1d10)[*10*]

Mutants shoot at Alyssa

----------


## rax

Hmm, that damage roll was too good to waste, even though the Ulric's Fury roll failed. I'll use an FP to re-roll the initial attack.

(1d100)[*68*] vs. BS 48

Bugger.

----------


## dojango

(2d100)[*120*] v. 31, (2d10)[*4*] for damage

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*33*](1d100)[*23*] v. 31, (1d10)[*6*](1d10)[*1*] for damage.

Messed up that last roll.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*94*] v 31, (1d100)[*23*] v. 41.  Gabriele is being charged...

----------


## dojango

(1d10+3)[*6*] for damage

----------


## Haval

> [roll0] v 31, [roll1] v. 41.  Gabriele is being charged...


Well at least they're split up...

Will probably have to disengage depending on how badly she gets hurt.

----------


## Ionbound

Sorry about not posting. Been pretty busy w/ work.

----------


## dojango

> Sorry about not posting. Been pretty busy w/ work.


It's cool.  Rolled for you in the last round and you got like 8 dmg on the mutant with your dagger.

----------


## Ionbound

Nice. And I got Ulric's Fury here too! 

(1d100)[*41*] vs 29
(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## rs2excelsior

I'm hoping these mutants have poor willpower--hopefully this'll take a bit of pressure off the front line, and the casting number is a bit lower than the magic dart.

It feels like I'm just repeating actions a lot, but as of right now I don't have a lot of options--and not all of those are useful in combat.

Also, just so folks know, I started up a new job today, so I might be slow posting while I adjust to the schedule. I'm still around though!

----------


## dojango

(2d100)[*73*][*93*](166) v. 31 WP.  First is for Drop 2nd is for morale

----------


## rs2excelsior

So... can magic attacks get Ulric's Fury? I can't remember right off.

----------


## dojango

> The	Ulrics	Fury	rule	applies	to	damage	from	spells	as	well.	However,	
> rather	than	make	a	Weapon	Skill	Test	to	determine	if	extra	damage	is	
> caused,	a	spellcaster	makes	a	Will	Power	Test	instead.


Looks like it does

----------


## rs2excelsior

Awesome

WP (41)
(1d100)[*27*]

extra damage: 
(1d10)[*3*]

possibly even more damage:
(1d10)[*6*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*3*]

----------


## Haval

WP to not shoot the mutant in the back.
vs. 37
(1d100)[*45*]

----------


## Ionbound

Sorry for taking so long to post. I'm under a great deal of stress right now because of work.

----------


## dojango

No worries, it happens.

----------


## rs2excelsior

So, I'm not really well versed in WH lore. I assume the kind of magic that could create things like this is pretty rare, yes? Would I have any guesses as to who might have done it? I'd imagine it's pretty unlikely this is the doing of the mutants.

----------


## Haval

I have suspicions, but in the Border Princes it could be a lot of things.

----------


## dojango

> So, I'm not really well versed in WH lore. I assume the kind of magic that could create things like this is pretty rare, yes? Would I have any guesses as to who might have done it? I'd imagine it's pretty unlikely this is the doing of the mutants.


Super rare, yeah.  Elves don't think very highly of 'human magic' and so the notion that a human could be responsible for this would be a little terrifying... but it doesn't seem elvish, so...

That reminds me.  Assuming you are going to keep down the path of magic, which type were you interested in?

----------


## rs2excelsior

> That reminds me.  Assuming you are going to keep down the path of magic, which type were you interested in?


I definitely do plan to continue up the magic careers (until Torendil is actually as good as he thinks he is or something goes horribly wrong and breaks his mind), but I haven't 100% decided which route. Fire and Heavens both seem to fit pretty well, and Metal looks interesting too. I'm still sorting out which route to go.

----------


## dojango

So, do you guys want to brave the depths of the Red Temple?  It's up to you.  The NPCs are split on the matter and will allow you to make the decision.

----------


## Haval

Cautiously in favour of having a look as Gabriele has no reason to know what the carvings mean. We can always leave if it gets dangerous. I'm not going to insist on it though.

----------


## dojango

> Cautiously in favour of having a look as Gabriele has no reason to know what the carvings mean. We can always leave if it gets dangerous. I'm not going to insist on it though.


Give me a perception test for peeking in from the entrance.

----------


## Haval

Perception vs. Int 33
(1d100)[*68*]

----------


## rax

Can Severin test too? If yes:

Perception (1d100)[*35*] vs. Int 34

----------


## rs2excelsior

Torendil's said his piece and is probably mentally debating whether it was a bad idea, but he's committed. He's said he's in favor of going in and isn't going to say otherwise now.

----------


## Haval

This is presumably why we need a fifth regular for tie breaking purposes.

----------


## dojango

Once things get rolling a bit we can totally split the party if need be.  Seems to work well enough in the other WFRP game.

----------


## Haval

Follow Trail vs. Int 33
(1d100)[*56*]

----------


## dojango

(2d10)[*12*] for loose change.

----------


## rax

Hey, an actual chance at Ulric's Fury...and Severin totally whiffed it. I suppose I could use an FP and re-roll, but unless it's the butchest mutant in the Border Princes, two solid strikes should hopefully be enough for an incapacitating crit. 

Also, I just noticed I've been rolling the extra damage for Ulric's Fury wrong the whole time - it's a straight 1d10 extra, not the standard damage roll. Good thing Severin hasn't managed an Ulric's Fury so far...  :Small Eek:

----------


## dojango

They are in melee now.

----------


## rax

Which means Severin's attack was a miss, if there isn't a secret positive modifier to be applied.

I could spend a Fortune Point for an extra Aim half action, which would make it a hit, but the damage was paltry. Or, if you're okay with it, I could change my post and have Severin prep for melee. Or I can just leave it as is. 

Which would be your preference as GM?

----------


## dojango

Up to you, would your character fire into melee willy-nilly, or is he more likely to charge in and start stabbing?

----------


## rax

Severin doesn't want to risk hitting his allies (he's not all that likely to hurt them, but still), so under the circumstances he'd probably go for melee, engaging very carefully and preferably against outnumbered foes. In any case, he has to switch weapons before going into melee, so he's not likely to move into melee range this round.

----------


## rax

If the corridor is only wide enough for three melee combatants, and Alyssa just stabbed one of the mutants, does that mean no one else can get into melee for now?

----------


## dojango

> if the corridor is only wide enough for three melee combatants, and alyssa just stabbed one of the mutants, does that mean no one else can get into melee for now?


mm
mkk
mmm
a

So room for two more up in there

----------


## rs2excelsior

Woo, big hit! Rolling for Ulric's Fury! (Hoeth's Fury?)

vs. WP (41): (1d100)[*58*]
extra damage: (3d10)[*8*][*10*][*2*](20)

Ah, no extra damage, looks like. Still a big hit.

Now here's hoping Torendil doesn't summon something unpleasant from the aether? This very well might be the painful learning experience he needs to start learning to be more careful with his magic.

----------


## dojango

Well, we're doing the chaos die thing while we're in this place soaked with evil magic, so let's see if we get any unpleasantness. (1d10)[*8*].

----------


## dojango

(3d100)[*95*][*17*][*20*](132) mutant attack!  Alyssa, Severin, Gabriele
(3d10)[*9*][*3*][*9*](21) Mutant damage!

----------


## Haval

That's not good. I might have to burn fate. I'll work it out after work.

----------


## Haval

Hmm. First time I've really looked at the critical rules. I was on 8 from before we entered the tunnels, so a +1 roll on the critical table to see what happens. I think it could have been worse.

----------


## rax

Maybe not even as bad as that. I think the 9 damage is before subtracting Gabriele's TB? If so, she's heavily wounded, but no crit.

----------


## Haval

> Maybe not even as bad as that. I think the 9 damage is before subtracting Gabriele's TB? If so, she's heavily wounded, but no crit.


6 wounds in that case. She probably shouldn't be getting into any more sword fights for the moment.

----------


## dojango

A successful perception roll will be beneficial, yes.

----------


## rax

Then I'll give it another shot: Perception test (1d100)[*71*] vs. Int 34

Severin has now used 2 of 3 FP for the day.

*Edit:* Bugger.  :Small Annoyed:

----------


## rs2excelsior

Lore question: I assume Torendil's attitude toward Witch Hunters is reasonable? The description says they tend to go after mutants and chaos cultists, but I imagine from the name hedge witches would also be among their targets, and while I think an elf wizard would generally be left alone, he would be uneasy around someone whose purpose in life is to hunt down magic users. Especially given his own attitude toward magic and the "backwardness" of the Imperials who react with fear and distrust towards it.

----------


## dojango

> Lore question: I assume Torendil's attitude toward Witch Hunters is reasonable? The description says they tend to go after mutants and chaos cultists, but I imagine from the name hedge witches would also be among their targets, and while I think an elf wizard would generally be left alone, he would be uneasy around someone whose purpose in life is to hunt down magic users. Especially given his own attitude toward magic and the "backwardness" of the Imperials who react with fear and distrust towards it.


In the Empire, they have a license to kill and they're not afraid to use it.  While elves are, in theory, beyond their jurisdiction, you're not in the Empire any more, are you?  Outside the Empire they don't have any legal authority, but in the Border Lands, most authority comes at the point of a sword anyway.  So a fear of them is reasonable.

Surgeon roll to heal Gabriele:  (1d100)[*87*]



Here's a crude map of the ruin so far.  The ? is where Severin heard the voice from.

----------


## rax

Away at family Easter event. Aiming to post tonight.

----------


## dojango

Yeah, only a few soldiers braved the inside.  The rest were outside setting up camp and disposing of the bodies from the earlier fight.

----------


## Haval

If I wasn't hurt as bad I would consider going back inside as long as I had someone with armour to stand behind.

As it is I'll probably stay out here and rely on anyone who goes back in to explain everything later.

----------


## rax

If both Gabriele and Alyssa elect to stay outside, then they'd have an opportunity to speak some more to the servants and Albrecht, or just look around the outside in more detail. But splitting the party isn't ideal, I admit.

Would Alyssa consider going back inside if she can borrow a bow from one of the soldiers? A regular bow takes no special training to use and would let her stay back and still contribute to any fighting if needed.

----------


## dojango

I don't mind if you guys split up. Lets you cover more ground, as it were. Hoping to get a response from Torendil to see where he wants to go.

----------


## Ionbound

Yeah, Alyssa would be happy to go back in with a bow and an army in front of her. She just doesn't want to fight whatever is in there without overwhelming odds on her side.

----------


## Ionbound

Oh god, Alyssa is going to end up getting a reputation for bravery despite just wanting to get out of dangerous situations as fast as possible. Reminds me of someone  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Haval

I'll stay outside if dojango doesn't mind a split, because I'm not sure how paranoid I ought to be about what's in there. On 2 wounds and 0 fortune points.

----------


## rs2excelsior

Yeah, sorry my posting's been spotty. Still adjusting to working full time, sometimes I get home and I'm too tired to process posting. I've got an IC post coming up--Torendil will press on with the others.

----------


## rax

The latest IC post mentions sounds coming from the eastern tunnel, where our fight took place, but in the map above, that would be the tunnel on the left, i.e. to the west. Is north actually at the bottom of the map?

----------


## dojango

ah, just got east and west mixed up.  never the twain shall meet.

----------


## rax

Dammit. Managed to muck up the attack rolls again. 

*Half Action:* Aim (+10 BS)
*Half Action:* Standard attack with sling (1d100)[*93*] vs. 58 (BS 48+10)

----------


## dojango

Smoking them out is a good idea, so rather than fight out a battle blow by blow, the idea works and the smoke-poisoned, slightly charred mutants are no match for you guys.

----------


## dojango

Would you guys object if I brought in 2 more players?

----------


## rax

Huzzah! Victory! 

I have no problems with bringing in 2 more players. I'd check in with *Haval* if he's still up for the game, though. We both play in a Rogue Trader game here on the boards and he's active there. He also hasn't struck me as the sort to just ghost on a game. I don't know *rs2excelsior*, so I couldn't say whether it's likely he's abandoned the game or not.

----------


## dojango

Yeah, I didn't really have anything planned for hanging outside with the wounded, so Gabriele's mostly been talking with the doctor and Sir Leclair, which is not as interesting as looting a forbidden temple.

----------


## Haval

I don't have a problem with new players and I'm here as long as Dojango wants to keep going. 

I try not to disapear but it's happened before unfortunately. I don't mind parking Gabriele for a bit if it's easier. I'm about to go up to six games again so it's not like I have nothing to write.

----------


## dojango

I would like you to continue, so if you still want to, please do!  We will reunite the group soon; I will say that all the mutants are dead so it's time for looting & uncovering long forbidden horrors.

----------


## DrK

Hey all.
Looking at joining you all as a new PC.
- Random rolls for race/class in case the random made me sad 
race (1d100)[*71*], class (1d1000)[*827*]
stats (2d10)[*8*] (2d10)[*6*] (2d10)[*6*] (2d10)[*12*] (2d10)[*15*] (2d10)[*5*] (2d10)[*11*] (2d10)[*13*]
Fate (1d10)[*10*] wounds (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## Mada

Hello! I'm planning to be joining soon at the invitation of dojango.

Todays my 14 hour work day so I may roll something up when I get to it or I'll do it tomorrow morning my time.

Glad to be joining you!

----------


## DrK

Oh, and the ever fun 2 random talents (1d100)[*62*] and (1d100)[*99*]

----------


## dojango

If you want to be from the borderlands you can swap out for the common knowledge skills, and if you want to be from this region, let me know and I can give you a bit of the local color.  Map's on the first post of both threads.  Extra experience will be 800 to catch up with the 3 other players.

----------


## Mada

Would an initiate be welcome?
 Or id enjoy going diwn the bretonnisn grail knight route if thats cool...
Or are we rolling classes?

----------


## dojango

Rolling is traditional.  If you want me to roll a class/race combo you can have an extra fate point, otherwise traditionally you pick a race and roll two careers and pick the one you want.  It only costs 200 xp to switch into another entry level career if you want to do that route.

----------


## Mada

Going a human.
(1d1000)[*517*]
Stats
(2d10)[*14*]
(2d10)[*5*]
(2d10)[*14*]
(2d10)[*9*]
(2d10)[*13*]
(2d10)[*11*]
(2d10)[*12*]
(2d10)[*15*]
Wounds
(1d10)[*10*]
Fate
(2d10)[*12*]

----------


## Mada

Fate redo, whoops
[roll0]

----------


## Mada

Ajsbgjkabfud sorry for spam

(1d10)[*2*]

Career opt 2

(1d1000)[*788*]

----------


## rs2excelsior

Hey guys, sorry I've been quiet for a while! I don't plan on abandoning the game, if y'all are okay with my sometimes sporadic posting :/ I am working full-time now, and some days when I get back in it's tough getting together the energy to make posts here. I will endeavour to do better in the future.

----------


## Mada

(1d100)[*60*]
(1d100)[*59*]

Forgot about talents... sorry all.

----------


## DrK

Second career roll (1d1000)[*429*] 
First was a squire which is interesting.

----------


## DrK

* Conrad Hess* 


*Race:* Human
*Career:* Initiate (Of Sigmar)

*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

33
26
36
32
35
30
31
34

+5*
+5*
-
+5*
-
+10*
+10**
+10**

38
31
36
37
35
35
41
44



*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
11
3
3
4
0
0
3

-
+2*
-
-
-
-
-
-

1
12
3
3
4
0
0
3



*Fortune Points (used/total):* 0/3

*Current Wounds:* 11/11

*Skills:* 
Common Knowledge (The Empire)(Dwarf) _Int_, Gossip _Fel_, Speak Language (Reikspeil) +10(Classical) _Int_, Academic Knowledge (History)(Theology) _Int_, Charm _Fel_, Heal _Int_, Perception _Int_ Read/Write _Int_, 

*Talents:* 
Savvy (_+5 Int)_, Warrior Born _(+5 WS)_, Very Strong _(+5WS)_, Public Speaking _(x10 Charm effects)_

*Armour:* Leather Cap, Leather Jack, Mail Shirt

*Armour Points:* Head 1, Arms 1, Body 3, Legs 0

*Weapons:* 
Hammer (Hand Weapon, SB)
Dagger (SB-3)
Shield (SB-2, Defensive, -10% BS attacks)

*Trappings:* Common Clothing, Cloak, Backpack containing Blanket, Wooden Cutlery Set, and Wooden Tankard, Religion symbol (twin tailed comet), Robes, Pouch holding 25 gc, 10 s

*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show


Conrad was born in Wissenburg, to a moderately prosperous merchant. With no real head for number he was summarily sent to the Priesthood where he became an Initiate of the Twin Tail Comet and fervent follower of Sigmar. After serving his initiate he accompanied a force of the Baroness's soldiers heading into lost Solland province to claim some new ground. There the force was beset by mutants, beasts and all manner or misfortune. 

In the chaos and misery Conrad saw men die bereft of honour and glory and was shaken to the core. Seeking a new start he headed south with a merchant caravan and ended up in the Border Princes where he has heard tell of mutants being hunted down, worthy work for a follower of the Heldenhammer. 





*Personality*

*Spoiler*
Show






*Appearance*

*Spoiler*
Show






*Experience and Advances*
*Spoiler*
Show


Shallya's Mercy on Strength (31)

*Experience (current/total):* 0/800

_Initiate_
WS +5 (free)
T +5
BS +5
Int +5
WP +10
Fel +10
W +1
[To get W+2, Int +10]

_Planned Progression_
Initiate --> Priest --> Warrior Priest

*Other Notes*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Star Sign:* Gnuthus The Ox (Dutiful service)

*Family:* Parents: Dead - died during the Red Flux epidemic 3 years ago

----------


## rax

> If you want to be from the borderlands you can swap out for the common knowledge skills, and if you want to be from this region, let me know and I can give you a bit of the local color.  Map's on the first post of both threads.  Extra experience will be 800 to catch up with the 3 other players.


We have 800 xp? There's only 200 xp worth of advances on Severin... :Small Confused:

----------


## dojango

you'll have an additional 600 xp soon enough...

Yeah, so the room with the barricade, the staircases in the kitchens, and the mystery door in the throne room remain unexplored.  The soldiers will toss the rooms for valuables.  Sir Laurens will probably make then split the proceeds, but so far pickings have been meager.

----------


## rax

+600 XP? Yay us!

Since we're standing right there, I vote we check out the barricaded room first.

----------


## Mada

I rolled the same talent twice
(1d100)[*75*]

----------


## Mada

*Name:* Victor Laurent
*Race:* Human
*Current Career:* Demagogue
*Previous Career:* Mediator
*Main Profile*
*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

34
25
31
32
34
33
29
40

+10
+10
-
+10
+15
+20**
+15**
+30**

34
25
31
32
34
43
39
50



*Secondary Profile*
*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

1
13
3
3
4
0
0
3

+1
+4**
-
-
-
-
-
-

1
15
3
3
4
0
0
3



*Fortune Points (used/total):* 0/3

*Current Wounds:* 13/13

*Skills:* 
Animal Care _Int_, Common Knowledge (Bretonnia) _Int_, Evaluate _Int_ Gossip(+10) _Fel_, Haggle _Fel_, Intimidate _S_, Speak Language (Reikspeil)(Breton) _Int_, Charm _Fel_, Perception _Int_ 

*Talents:* 
Suave (_+5 Fel)_, Public Speaking _(x10 Charm effects)_, Resistance to Poison _(+10 to T to resist poison)_, Strong-Minded _(No Insanity Checks until 8 insanity)_, Dealmaker _(+10 to evaluate and haggle checks)_, Seasoned Traveller _(+10 to common knowledge and speak language tests)_

*Armour:* Leather Skullcap, Leather Jack,

*Armour Points:* Head 1, Arms 1, Body 1, Legs 0

*Weapons:* 
Hand Weapon _(Sword)_

*Trappings:* Common Clothing, Backpack containing Blanket, Wooden Cutlery Set, and Wooden Tankard, Pouch holding 10 gc

*Background*
*Spoiler*
Show


Victor was born in Montfort in Bretonnia working as a peasant mediator, eventually his influence grew that he was a trusted public speaker and was able to invoke a riot against a local noble abusing his power.
Once ousted as the key member of inciting a riot, he was defined as an outlaw by the noble and fled Bretonnia, finding himself now looking for work as a freelance demagogue in the Border Princes.


*Personality*

*Spoiler*
Show





*Appearance*
Blonde, short hair, blue eyed, 5'10", 140lb.
*Spoiler*
Show






*Experience and Advances*
*Spoiler*
Show


*Experience (current/total):* 0/800

_Mediator_
Int +5(free)
Int +5 (100xp)
WP +10 (200xp)
Fel +10 (200xp)
W +2 (200xp)

Demagogue (100xp)

_Planned Progression_
Mediator ----> Demagogue ----> ?

*Other Notes*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Star Sign:* The Greased Goat (Denied Passions)

*Family:* Parents: Mother: peasant harlot in Montfort
Father: Could be any number of men.
Uncle: Father figure, petty blacksmith in Montfort.
Brother: Helps uncle with his blacksmith business.

----------


## dojango

DrK and Mada, are your characters ready?

----------


## Mada

> DrK and Mada, are your characters ready?


If you see no issues, my sheet is ready

----------


## dojango

Hmm, no response from DrK.  Well, I'll write an introduction in for you and if he's still interested we can retcon him in the intro.

----------


## Mada

> Hmm, no response from DrK.  Well, I'll write an introduction in for you and if he's still interested we can retcon him in the intro.


Yeah I checked before making my 2nd post in scourge. He's been online but not posting so I figure he's got his reasons. I don't mind waiting but if now is a good time then I'll jump in.

----------


## dojango

Well, it's up.  If he takes the bait, great, otherwise...

----------


## DrK

Sorry, I was in night shifts. I'll catch up over the weekend.

----------


## rax

Since there's now a complete map of the temple posted in the IC thread, should I assume that everyone has seen it, whether or not they're illiterate?

----------


## Haval

Perception to notice new people approaching
vs. Int 33 (+20 Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*88*]

----------


## dojango

yeah, he can unroll the map and read out the markings to you.  Either Torendril or Sir Laurens.  Of course, reading a map is slightly different skill set than reading a book, but no doubt everyone can puzzle out the basic map.

----------


## dojango

> Sorry, I was in night shifts. I'll catch up over the weekend.


No worries




> Perception to notice new people approaching
> vs. Int 33 (+20 Acute Hearing)
> [roll0]


Boy, that roasting rabbit smells amazing...

----------


## rax

I have nothing to add concerning events in the temple ATM. Severin will await the outcome of Alyssa's efforts.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*8*] for magical sense

----------


## dojango

Yeah, if using the spoiler tags are too annoying we can stop it

----------


## Mada

> Yeah, if using the spoiler tags are too annoying we can stop it


I feel it can be neater if the GM does it to show players which bits are important for them to read but i dont think the players need spoiler tags.

----------


## dojango

I'll probably drop it for the most part then, except keep it for a few things, like when the crown starts whispering to Alyssa or if there's intrigue going on.

----------


## rax

I was actually asking because your last post wasn't spoilered inside/outside, and wanted to know if that was a deliberate sign that we don't need to keep spoilering our own posts.  :Small Smile:  And now I know.

----------


## dojango

(1d10)[*5*] init
(1d100)[*52*] atk 1
(1d100)[*54*] atk 2

(1d10+4)[*6*] dmg 1
(1d10+4)[*8*] dmg 2

you want to roll for your attacks, Conrad?  Anyone else getting stuck in?

----------


## Mada

(1d100)[*18*]
Initiative is a d100 yeah?

----------


## rax

1d10+Agility (all of it, not just the tens)

----------


## Mada

(1d10+34)[*36*]
Victors initiative. 

Thank ye. Didn't have my book on me.

----------


## Ionbound

Initiative: (1d10+30)[*32*]

----------


## DrK

Initiative (1d10+35)[*45*]

----------


## rs2excelsior

Torendil initiative: (1d10+42)[*48*]

----------


## DrK

If someone else joins Conrad in Melee we can get our outnumbering bonuses  :Small Smile:

----------


## rax

I assume we're still in round 1, so Severin's done for now. If no one else intervenes, he may man up and engage the beastie in melee next round. Or not - he's a halfling, after all.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Haval

There's always Sir Laurens.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*6*]
(1d100)[*30*]
(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*7*]

----------


## dojango

(1d10)[*9*] chaos dice

----------


## dojango

Excellent, our first manifestation of the game.  (1d100)[*59*]

----------


## DrK

> Excellent, our first manifestation of the game.  [roll0]


It's always worrying when the GM is excited for manifestations

----------


## Ionbound

Oh yeah. Reminds me of that one time in a DH game we were in a train full of minor psykers on their way to the Black Ships and one of them rolled Daemonhost. It was not good.

----------


## rs2excelsior

I apologize in advance if Torendil gets anyone else eaten by a daemon (if it happens to him, well, he had it coming)

----------


## dojango

(1d10)[*10*] for chaos

----------


## dojango

> I apologize in advance if Torendil gets anyone else eaten by a daemon (if it happens to him, well, he had it coming)


Have you decided which school of magic you want to specialize in?

----------


## rs2excelsior

I still need to look into it. Probably something flashy and ostentatious--I'm leaning toward either the Lore of Fire or Lore of the Heavens.

----------


## rs2excelsior

Oof, those perception rolls. None of us are doing well with that right now.

----------


## rax

Got an FP? Might be worth spending it on a re-roll. 

@dojango
Concerning the bracelet I was actually wondering if the one in the vision looked like anything we've recovered so far. Would that really need a Perception test?

----------


## dojango

No, you haven't found the bracelet that the apprentice was holding yet.  Since we're wrapping up this little section of the adventure, feel free to use all the fate points you want!  After all, it is getting late in the day and you'll probably have to spend another night out in the desert.

----------


## rax

Well then, might as well spend that last FP.

Perception test re-roll (1d100)[*72*] vs. Int 34

...Nope.

----------


## dojango

I think Gabriele is the only one heavily wounded, so let's see:  (1d100)[*34*]

----------


## rax

Severin has been updated with 600 xp. Just 100 xp short of a career change.  :Small Big Grin: 

Re dividing up the 180 gc, the neighbourly thing to do would be to split it six ways: 30 gc each. Strictly IC, Severin would probably feel that's overly generous to the new arrivals, who took it upon themselves to come trooping in after all the hard work was done. So IC, Severin would probably feel that a four way split (himself, Alyssa, Gabriele, Torendil) is more fair, though Victor and Conrad might be allowed 10-20 gc or so to split between them.

----------


## Haval

Nice low heal roll.

On the money, in fairness Gabriele wasn't there at the end.

Will take a bunch of advances and 'Very Resilient' on account of not dying

----------


## rax

She's been involved from the beginning, though, and got her wounds in the (from Severin's perspective) real fight, rather than the mopping up operation.  :Small Wink:

----------


## DrK

> Severin has been updated with 600 xp. Just 100 xp short of a career change. 
> 
> Re dividing up the 180 gc, the neighbourly thing to do would be to split it six ways: 30 gc each. Strictly IC, Severin would probably feel that's overly generous to the new arrivals, who took it upon themselves to come trooping in after all the hard work was done. So IC, Severin would probably feel that a four way split (himself, Alyssa, Gabriele, Torendil) is more fair, though Victor and Conrad might be allowed 10-20 gc or so to split between them.


If Conrad could get a little stipend of 10gc that would be appreciated thanks  :Small Smile:

----------


## rax

Not a lot of response to the question of dividing the cash, but since DrK has indicated that he'd accept not getting a full share, I suggest the four "original" party members get 40 gc each and Conrad and Victor get 10 gc each.

----------


## Haval

Well, I'll take it  :Small Smile:

----------


## rs2excelsior

Sorry I've been quiet for a few days, catching back up now!

As for the gold, Torendil doesn't really care that much. He won't turn it down, of course, but those books are far more valuable in his opinion. He doesn't really have any input to give as to how it's split up.

WP test vs nightmares (41): (1d100)[*3*]

Headed over to catch up on the IC thread--looks like we have XP to spend? :D

EDIT: I've increased several characteristics: +5 agility, +5 intelligence, +10 willpower, and +2 wounds. The only things left on this career are +5 fellowship and the Very Resilient talent, which I may or may not take--"physically resilient" is not a phrase anyone would use to describe Torendil. Then again, with a 31 toughness and probably few to no toughness increases normally, it might be worth it.

I need a grimoire and a writing kit to advance to Journeyman Wizard--any chance the spellbook I found counts as the former? Or will I need to start compiling one myself/looking elsewhere?

----------


## dojango

Any of the books counts as a grimoire.  The lectures of Teclis, the classical tome of hidden knowledge, the Magos's spellbook, or the writings of questionable sanity...  which one you choose to follow may have additional consequences?  The safe choice of course is the lectures or the classical tome.  The classical tome has the secrets of one of the lores hidden in it.  Once you pick a lore, from an RP perspective, it means you have uncovered the hidden meaning within the text.

----------


## rax

How late in the day is it by the time we've unearthed all the information in the IC thread? Is there any chance of making it to Fern Falls and back while there's still light?

----------


## dojango

two miles isn't that far, but you'll be pushing it.  It's early evening in the midsummer though, so the days are long and the nights are warm.

----------


## rax

Does anyone in the party besides Severin know how to swim? Depending on what searching around the pond turns up, I'm considering having him go for a dive to see if there's anything of interest in the water. However, he's only got Strength 21, so there might be someone else who's better at it. (Not that swimming normally requires a test, but if an emergency happens...)

----------


## Haval

> Does anyone in the party besides Severin know how to swim? Depending on what searching around the pond turns up, I'm considering having him go for a dive to see if there's anything of interest in the water. However, he's only got Strength 21, so there might be someone else who's better at it. (Not that swimming normally requires a test, but if an emergency happens...)


I only have it at basic

----------


## Ionbound

Alyssa does not know how to swim either. Nobles are above such things.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Haval

I take it there's no sign of horses then? Do I know enough to know how how many people might be involved or do I need a roll?

----------


## DrK

> Does anyone in the party besides Severin know how to swim? Depending on what searching around the pond turns up, I'm considering having him go for a dive to see if there's anything of interest in the water. However, he's only got Strength 21, so there might be someone else who's better at it. (Not that swimming normally requires a test, but if an emergency happens...)





> Alyssa does not know how to swim either. Nobles are above such things.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. Priest school does not include learning how to swim!

----------


## rs2excelsior

Alas, wizard training is also lacking in it's swimming training. Or any kind of athletic pursuits, really.

----------


## dojango

> I take it there's no sign of horses then? Do I know enough to know how how many people might be involved or do I need a roll?


No horse poop or hoofprints, that's obvious.  Precise numbers are hard to say, but between 4-10.  Maybe more info can present itself tomorrow once it's light.  There's no roll needed for swimming under normal conditions, you either know how to do it, or not.  So if you want to splash around the pool, you can.   As I said though, the only thing you really find is a dropped basket with some of the stuff she was supposed to be picking.

----------


## rax

*@DrK*
It's a minor thing, but mate, your recent posts are all over the place regarding who's who and who does what!  :Small Wink: 




> Conrad nods to *Elodie* and Gabriele. Okay then. I'm sure the Hammer will keep us safe if we venture out after Morselib sets." He pulls out his hammer and grabs the shaft. "Lets see what we can find then." Looking about he readies for a further trek into the wilderness.


Elodie is the girl who's disappeared, not a member of the party. 




> THe priest shivers as the mage's witch craft summons a spectral light. "Heresy...." he mutters under his breath. Eyeing up the Elven mage carefully. "'We are not in the Empire now eh" he thinks to himself before he strides along them, making sure to keep a good few paces away from *Severin's witch light*.


Severin is a halfling. He doesn't do magic.* Torendil* is the elf mage with the magic light.

----------


## dojango

So who is going back to tell the villagers?

----------


## rax

Well it can't be Gabriele until we've either run down the "kidnappers" or we decide we're not going to catch them today. Without her I don't think there's anyone to follow the trail. 

Severin can go back, but he's a little concerned his travelling companions are going to get themselves hurt without him to stop them from doing anything foolish - because every Halfling knows that the big folk are always getting in trouble when there's no one around to apply good Halfling common sense.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

True, but he has a pony in town so he can catch back up more quickly.

----------


## Ionbound

Alyssa isn't planning on it but if no one else will she will.

----------


## rax

> True, but he has a pony in town so he can catch back up more quickly.


A compelling argument. Am I going to need to roll lots of successful tests to find my way there and back again?  :Small Wink:  If not, I suppose Severin is actually the best man for the job.

----------


## dojango

You guys have left a clear trail to go the long way back... if you want to try a shortcut, a roll flr navigation or something like that might be needed.

----------


## rax

I'll give Navigation a whirl, then. If I fail, will I be lost or just delayed? I.e. can I still work my way back the way we originally came?

Navigation test (1d100)[*86*] vs. 49 (Int 39 +10 Orientation)

_Edit:_ Well that's not a result I want to rely on. If failing means getting properly lost, assume Severin backtracked the original way. If he only expects to be delayed a bit, I suppose I'll have to stick with the roll.

----------


## rs2excelsior

Sorry I've been quiet for a bit--had a work trip that took up quite a bit of my time, but I'm back and catching up now.

----------


## dojango

Yes, about half a day behind.

----------


## rax

Would this collection of tents happen to be the same as the dot in N4 on the map?

----------


## dojango

More like the edge of the red volcano square in M6. Also, Alyssa and Gabriele haven't been spotted yet, so unless you want to speak out you can remain hidden and decide how to make your appearance if at all.

----------


## rax

Cool, so we've caught up with them then? I'm off to bed now, so I can't post tonight, but I'll get something up tomorrow evening.

----------


## rs2excelsior

I assume the rest of the advance group is hanging back and observing?

----------


## dojango

Let's assume that, unless Gabriele says otherwise, she's fallen back and reported what she's seen so you can make a decision about how to proceed.

----------


## Haval

Yeah, I pass everything on. I probably should consult with someone with lores.

As the guy mentioned traders there might be a precedent for being there as outsiders.

----------


## rax

*@Haval*
Severin brought some extra supplies from the village, so if Gabriele's hungry, our party should have enough to eat for now.

----------


## Haval

> *@Haval*
> Severin brought some extra supplies from the village, so if Gabriele's hungry, our party should have enough to eat for now.


I missed that. The hunting wasn't great earlier. Still ok with stealing from these people though.

----------


## Haval

I'd say large tent first unless we have a good reason to try one of the other ones.

With those rolls I can't really help.

----------


## dojango

silent move (1d100)[*6*]
perception (1d100)[*84*]

perception (them) (1d100)[*35*]

----------


## rax

I'm going to hold off responding in the IC thread to give someone else the option to respond to the new arrival. I feel it's sort of been the "Severin Cinderhill Show" lately when it comes to deciding where to go and how to do it, which means it's also my fault we're in our current predicament. So if anyone else wants to take charge of the situation, now's the time to do it.

----------


## Haval

Well, I tried. Unless Alyssa can salvage something.

----------


## dojango

> I'm going to hold off responding in the IC thread to give someone else the option to respond to the new arrival. I feel it's sort of been the "Severin Cinderhill Show" lately when it comes to deciding where to go and how to do it, which means it's also my fault we're in our current predicament. So if anyone else wants to take charge of the situation, now's the time to do it.


That's OK!  If this ends up being the story about how Severin Cinderhill unites the scattered halfling tribes and forges an kingdom out of iron and blood, that's cool too.

----------


## Haval

> That's OK!  If this ends up being the story about how Severin Cinderhill unites the scattered halfling tribes and forges an kingdom out of iron and blood, that's cool too.


I am ok with this.

----------


## rax

And here I was thinking that Severin would become the Lone Ranger of the Border Princes, but now you're telling me greatness has been thrust upon him instead?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

The man halfling with no name, wandering the wastes, righting wrongs then.  I hope the enslaved halflings of Northdale find the deliverer they've been waiting for soon.

----------


## Ionbound

Sorry I've been radio silent. I've had a very long couple weeks and things are just now calming down (can you say four essays?)

----------


## rax

> The man halfling with no name, wandering the wastes, righting wrongs then.  I hope the enslaved halflings of Northdale find the deliverer they've been waiting for soon.


Aww, now your making me feel bad. OTOH, if Severin rights the wrongs, then surely the halflings will be able to self-organize for a brighter future. It worked for Clint Eastwood and John Wayne... :Small Amused:

----------


## Haval

Next time I need to consider stabbing first.

----------


## Ionbound

Not sure where I can have Alyssa hop back in, things seem to have moved on without her. Any suggestions?

----------


## Haval

> Not sure where I can have Alyssa hop back in, things seem to have moved on without her. Any suggestions?


Maybe someone slips away while the man is distracted. I think we might have to try again when more people start falling asleep. It does mean we might be escaping in daylight though.

On that note, so we know when the sun might be coming up, what season is this?

----------


## dojango

> Not sure where I can have Alyssa hop back in, things seem to have moved on without her. Any suggestions?


If she was on lookout outside the tent you can say she wasn't spotted by the guards and have her sneak around in the camp or blend in to the crowd undiscovered by the cult leader and his goon squad.

This is a few weeks after midsummer,  so the nights are short. It's probably a little before midnight now, if you had clocks, which you don't.

----------


## Ionbound

Alright, cool. I have a plan then.

----------


## rax

Our friendly neighbourhood mage seems to have gone AWOL. Any chance he can be NPC:d to provide a distraction/fire support if needed?

----------


## dojango

> Our friendly neighbourhood mage seems to have gone AWOL. Any chance he can be NPC:d to provide a distraction/fire support if needed?


Yeah, he's with the archer and the other three villagers outside the camp at the moment.  You've got a soldier and a villager with you as well.  The villager's name is Louis and the soldier's name is Jan if it becomes relevant.

----------


## rax

Severin will wait to hear the response to Gabriele's question before speaking.

----------


## Ionbound

Gonna FP that Charm Roll: (1d100)[*3*] vs 41

----------


## dojango

well used FP

----------


## Ionbound

Indeed it was! I want to get Elodie out of here, first and foremost.

----------


## dojango

Sorry for the delay, was out of town for a trip and was too busy/tired to post much.

----------


## dojango

Gabriele awareness:  (1d100)[*90*]
Severin awareness:  (1d100)[*87*]

----------


## rax

*Spoiler: Re-rolling tests*
Show

Gossip test vs. Fel 42 (1d100)[*86*]

Perception test vs. Int 39 (1d100)[*10*]

----------


## rax

Since Severin and Gabriele ended up exiting the camp in about the same place...how far behind her is Severin and what's the distance to the archers following her? And how's the lighting/terrain? Severin can see in the dark and he's a lot smaller than any human. Would he get a bonus for sneaking up on the archers or, if needed, evading them?

----------


## Haval

Right, if she is actually being followed and there's no one else around that might be worth another Perception test
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*7*]
FP if needed
(1d100)[*29*]

Hopefully I have reason to be paranoid enough to get away with that.

I mostly need to know how close any cover is. Also, is Louis armed at all?

----------


## dojango

The archers are about 10 meters behind her.  Severin is another 10-20 meters away from them.  Louis has a bow and a knife.  The rocky hillsides are covered in heavy, jagged rocks like here:



As far as evading them, it's dark, so now that you're away from the fire, they'll have penalties to finding/shooting/etc that you won't thanks to your keen hobbit eyes.

----------


## dojango

perception test for pursuers:  (1d100)[*2*]

----------


## Haval

Might be being too cautious but I don't want to start a fight unless we have to.

----------


## Haval

Alternatively we head south to the Empire, which is closer, and look for people who aren't cultists.

----------


## Ionbound

Sorry for the silence, I've had some family stuff going on.

----------


## dojango

No worries.  Hope everything is going well.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*6*] for navigation

----------


## Haval

4 passes thankfully.

I also have Outdoor Survival if that's more appropriate, but it's an Int test either way.

----------


## rax

How bad is our water/food situation?

Since we're headed back the way we came, is it fair to assume that we know where the next waterhole is located?

----------


## Haval

Outdoor Survival to know the best place to find water around here.
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*31*]
FP if needed (if it's tomorrow they've reset)
(1d100)[*84*]

----------


## dojango

The nearest watering hole that you know of is the lake in K6.  You're in L4 at the moment.  The food and water situation is not great.  As far as supplies are concerned, "Pack for a few nights camping in the rough and we'll need some extra supplies for my friends and miss Elodie" so you probably have another two days of rations.  Water is the sticking point in the desert.  Gabriele can find out out which plants will get you water (think cactuses) if you chew them, which will keep you going, although having to stop for that will slow you down.  Also resting during the hottest part of the day and only travelling in the morning and evening, although that will also slow you down.

----------


## rax

Alright, so we're in a tight spot. Water is obviously the most important problem to fix - how many days travel is it to the lake? It's only two squares away on the map. 

And assuming we manage to return by as direct a route as possible, how many days is it before we're back in Elodie's village, or at least in relatively friendly and/or fertile lands?

----------


## dojango

Probably about half a day's travel to get to the lake.  It took three days to get from Courville to the celebration, so once you get there it will probably take a bit over two days to get back.

----------


## Haval

So we travel to the lake when it starts getting dark then load up on water for the journey back.

If I were following us I might have someone watching the lake, but they can't be everywhere.

----------


## Haval

So I think we were up for most of a day and a night, so Gabriele is going to nap for a bit to recover. Unless anything gets in the way of that she'll get up in a few hours and go looking for those plants.

----------


## Haval

Will post after work, but Int test to jump to conclusions.
Vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*32*]

----------


## rax

Updated Severin with 600 xp, taking the Scout career and focusing on boosting his ranged combat capability. He had all the trappings except a mail shirt and ten yards of rope (I assume a pony counts as a horse for Halflings). 

Would you allow me to trade the mail shirt for a studded leather jerkin from the Old World Armoury? Severin gets one less AP on his torso but avoids the -10 Ag penalty for wearing mail armour. (Once he has the funds, I also plan to add a helmet and leather leggings to round out Severin's armour).

----------


## dojango

Yeah, that's cool.  For some reason I thought you needed a longbow for that career (hence the one sitting in the hands of all those murder-able villagers) but I guess not.

----------


## rax

One eventually has to pay for either Specialist Weapon (Longbow) or Specialist Weapon (Crossbow), so the career _does_ steer you towards a longbow or a repeating crossbow, but I like that they didn't require you to invest in a weapon you probably can't use properly before entering the career. And as far as Severin goes, I have a hard time visualizing a halfling with a longbow, so I'll probably go for the repeating crossbow instead.

----------


## Haval

Is borrowing Gabriele's Longbow enough?  :Small Smile: 

I'll try and update my sheet before I go to bed. It's probably Targeteer or Mercenary.

Sheet mostly updated, I'll spend the last 200 on mercenary, because she should probably learn how to fight better.

----------


## Ionbound

I'll get Alyssa updated once I'm done with exams which will be next weekend, most likely.

----------


## rax

> Lena bought one of the statues, and I gave one of the bracelets to mom already


I don't recall a Lena being mentioned before. Is this a new NPC or have I just forgotten someone?

----------


## dojango

Lena is the elf woman.

----------


## rax

Of course!  :Small Red Face:

----------


## rax

> So make a gossip test with a +20 modifier to see if the armory has halfling-sized armor, other wise you can buy it from the halfling market. Either way, you can just go ahead and narrate it in your post; the halfling slums ghetto enclave is just on the other side of the river. Or you can hire the master armorer to make a good quality version of it, but it will take some time. As far as loot is concerned, Laurens will try to dispose of it on his own, and then cut you your share, if you don't want to wait he will pay a lesser amount in the form of credit drawn on a dwarven bank. If you guys want to help him sell the stuff, he could use the help to try and maximize the total haul.


Gossip test vs. 72 (Fel 42, Gossip +10, Difficulty +20) (1d100)[*6*]

Ordinary quality armour will do - a helmet and leather leggings. Assuming the Gossip test works, Severin has enough cash for the moment and can wait for Sir Laurens to make a sale.

----------


## dojango

Perception roll for Alyssa:  (1d100)[*63*]

----------


## Ionbound

I take it that roll means I don't know if I was followed or not?

----------


## dojango

You certainly didn't see anyone following you.

----------


## Ionbound

As I'm updating my sheet now that exams are over, I'm planning on moving into Dilettante. Can I assume I picked up the books and writing kit from the castle? Or would that have to wait until after I get some coin on me?

----------


## dojango

> As I'm updating my sheet now that exams are over, I'm planning on moving into Dilettante. Can I assume I picked up the books and writing kit from the castle? Or would that have to wait until after I get some coin on me?


Yeah, you could get it from the castle library.  Got any ideas of which books you have?  You can come up with the titles or I can.

----------


## Ionbound

Probably stuff about nobility and the politics of the Border Princedoms. IDK what the exact titles would be but stuff like that.

----------


## Ionbound

On that note, making an Evaluate check to figure out if I've been given a fair price: (1d100)[*94*] vs 29

Uh oh...

----------


## dojango

> Probably stuff about nobility and the politics of the Border Princedoms. IDK what the exact titles would be but stuff like that.


OK, so here's three options:

"The Military Campaigns of Piotr Hagenov", the memoirs of a mercenary captain.  The last few chapters deal with his role during the Siege of Bremcote, while the last entry is a long complaint about one of his subordinates, a 'Lieutenant Calvenzano', and that he intends on dismissing him from the mercenary company.  The last third of the book is blank.

"A Noble-Lady's Guide to Etiquette, Siege-Craft, Household Management and the Art of Seduction".  A controversial book, to say the least, it attempts to provide young noblewomen all they need to know about being a successful noblewoman.  It has easy-to follow instructions and very... detailed illustrations.  It has been banned in three Imperial provinces and is required reading in two more.  The first Bretonnian printing sold out in a day, with copies going for hundreds of gold.  The second printing was destroyed by an angry mob in its entirety.

"Urist's Travels" purports to be the tale of a dwarven merchant's journeys through human realms and elven lands.  Although you've never heard of a nation full of giants, or a land ruled by horses, or one where the people turn into birds during the full moon, but it is a great big wide world out there, so who is to day?  Certainly the tale of the island where the streets are cobbled with diamonds and the people use rubies for their slings might be a tempting place to search for...

----------


## Ionbound

Those all sound excellent  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Haval

New goal is to get Gabriele literacy at some point  :Small Smile:

----------


## rax

It's been a busy day, so I'll try for an IC post tomorrow instead.

And yeah, Severin probably needs to learn how to read and write as well at some point.

----------


## Haval

Gossip test to try and get a more honest opinion of the Bremcotes
vs. Fel 32
(1d100)[*49*]
FP to reroll
(1d100)[*28*]

Will assume Gabriele wouldn't be the best at this, but she'll try and talk up Sir Lauren's deeds at the Red Temple.
Charm vs. 16
(1d100)[*4*]
FP to reroll
(1d100)[*88*]

----------


## rax

Since the Duke wants to know how the sale of the artifacts went, Severin won't be replying IC until Alyssa has been able to respond.

----------


## dojango

> Since the Duke wants to know how the sale of the artifacts went, Severin won't be replying IC until Alyssa has been able to respond.


He also wants to hear your version of events in the red temple and with the volcano cult.

----------


## rax

I'm a little confused. Everyone's acting as if we've just taken a pay cut as far as the loot from the temple is concerned, but the Duke said he'd honour Sir Laurens' bargain. It's only future loot that needs to be shared equally. Or have I misunderstood your post, *dojango*?

----------


## Haval

That might be my fault. I'm very tired.

----------


## rax

Are we waiting for anything particular IC, or is the interview with the Duke over? If so, Severin will head back to the inn and until we depart he'll see if Destiny has any information about the area we're headed to and the halfling communities there.

----------


## dojango

> I'm a little confused. Everyone's acting as if we've just taken a pay cut as far as the loot from the temple is concerned, but the Duke said he'd honour Sir Laurens' bargain. It's only future loot that needs to be shared equally. Or have I misunderstood your post, *dojango*?


It's future loot that won't be shared out as generously but the 200 gc that Alyssa got is supposed to be divided per the original agreement; i.e., you guys get 20 apiece from it.




> Are we waiting for anything particular IC, or is the interview with the Duke over? If so, Severin will head back to the inn and until we depart he'll see if Destiny has any information about the area we're headed to and the halfling communities there.


Do you have any more questions for the Duke or any of the family there?  If not, than yeah, we can move on.  I can give you 'the local' scoop as far as info is concerned.

----------


## Ionbound

Posted. Sorry it took me so long, been moving back to university and I haven't had much free time.

----------


## rax

> Do you have any more questions for the Duke or any of the family there?  If not, than yeah, we can move on.  I can give you 'the local' scoop as far as info is concerned.


Nah, Severin's good for now. He figures he'll learn what he needs to now from Sir Laurens or maybe Madame Le Houet. 

Do you want me to do an IC post with Severin's questions to Destiny once we've definitely left the building?

----------


## Haval

> Do you have any more questions for the Duke or any of the family there?  If not, than yeah, we can move on.  I can give you 'the local' scoop as far as info is concerned.


I want to see if anyone knows anything specific about the bandits, but I don't feel like the Bremcotes would be the ones to tell us even if they know something. We can find out as we go.

----------


## rax

Just a head's up. Today is day two at work after my holidays, so I'm a) swamped, b) had a five hour commute today, and c) appear to be coming down with a cold. In other words, I'm in no state to put up an IC post for Severin. Hopefully I'll be able to come up with something useful to say tomorrow.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Haval

> Anyone have anything else they want to do in town?  Otherwise, we can skip to the boat ride to Stralwald.


I'm ok to move on.

----------


## rax

I'm ok to move on as well. 

The site outages are getting really annoying though. I've tried posting three times this evening, and this is the first time it looks like it's going to work... Hope the staff can solve this soon.

----------


## rax

Hooray! Forums are back!

----------


## dojango

So we are!  Last time we checked, our seven brave heroes were heading downriver to protect a halfling village from bandits.  Shall we head on over to the village next?

----------


## rax

Sure thing. And seven heroes to defend a village from bandits? Why do I have the sneaking suspicion I've seen this movie...?

----------


## rax

I need to pack for a business trip then head off to bed, so no IC post from me tonight I'm afraid. I'll get to it tomorrow evening.

BTW, have we made it to Stralwald or is this some other village en route?

----------


## dojango

Stralwald the village is about a mile inland.  It's built a ways from the river to avoid seasonal flooding.

----------


## Haval

In that case I'm a little less suspicious that there's no one here.

----------


## Haval

If anyone's interested

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...Storm-of-Chaos




> *OOC:* Checking back, the gaffer at the Singing Pike said the Stralwald bakers "cheated" when making pie. Throwaway remark or ominous foreshadowing?


 :Small Frown:

----------


## Haval

> *OOC:* Happy to discuss longer term plans and organizing the labour in the OOC thread.


I think go and see the Troublemakers and see we can make some allies. Maybe if we speak to someone that knows the area we might have some idea of where the raiders are camped. I'm mostly interested in how many they have and whether they're mostly cavalry. I know what they sounded like.

For Stralwald try and get the palisade up and see how many people can actually fight before we make any other plans. 

Housemate was watching the Magnificent Seven remake earlier  :Small Amused:

----------


## rax

*@dojango*



> we've got three weeks until the village is attacked. Since you are the PCs, you make the decisions about how to allocate labor... 4 labor-units have to harvest, or there will be starvation. That leaves 6 labor-units to do any number of tasks, such as: Training to fight, repairing defenses, making war-supplies, patrolling, or more harvesting. Or any other tasks you can think of! And of course, you can do any number of tasks yourself to help out, including, as you say, searching for the bandit-camp or trying to level the playing field.


You had Belisarius say that at least 80 men need to be harvesting. Does that mean that each labour unit is 20 halflings strong and that there are about 200 able-bodied villagers? Does that number include women and children? And about how any old and infirm villagers are there? Or we not dealing with exact numbers?

What sort of skill sets do Sir Laurens and the other "heroes" have? E.g. is anyone an ace archer, skilled in sieges, and so on? And even if we get to call the shots as PCs, how much do you want us to roleplay this vis-a-vis Sir Laurens? He's the duke's son so technically he's in charge of everything here. Do we need to discuss our decisions with him IC?

*@Haval*
Yep, it certainly has the feel of the Magnificent Seven, doesn't it?  :Small Big Grin: 

Agreed on finding a local that knows the area to bring with us on a scouting mission. Perhaps bring one of the fighter NPCs as well, if anyone's stealthy? It feels like a good idea to scout first and then decide whether to seek help across the river. I'm hoping that if we do decide to do that, Waleran Riverhopper can provide some tips. Since the Riverhoppers were on the losing side of the feud, though, it may be best not to bring any of them with us if we do go looking for the troublemakers there. 

Work on repairing the palisade doesn't have to wait for our scouting mission though. Having the palisade up might also help hide any weapons training we do with the locals. 

As for an actual plan to drive off the bandits? I'm thinking sorties to burn supplies if they seem lax about their security (weapons and armour, not food - we don't want the bandits to get desperate and attack early), ambushes to pick some of them off or capture individuals for intelligence. When it comes to the main event, we want to prevent them from getting into hand-to-hand combat for as long as possible. So, build a trapped perimeter - punji sticks, deadfall traps, and so on. If we can narrow down the approaches to the village, forcing the bandits to come at us at a point of our choosing, we may also be able to set up good kill zones for our slingers. Flooding the approaches could work, as would digging trenches and filling them with flammables.

Inside the village, we should do the same - set up ambushes to allow the halflings local numerical superiority if the bandits get in. Barricades, hidden pits, and the like can help. If our halflings are decent tunnelers, we could even set up a tunnel system between houses so that they can move quickly and unseen to surround bandits or reinforce friendlies in trouble. A tunnel or two to evacuate the village unnoticed could be a decent idea as well.

----------


## dojango

200 able-bodied laborers.  Very young children and the truly infirm are not counted.  They will remain hiding in the buildings, only used for narrative purposes.

The NPCs have the following strengths

Sir Laurens:  Leadership, melee combat
Sir Florian:  Charm, melee combat
Morillo:  Trainer, melee combat
"Sir" Nafisse:  Survival, charm
Alyssa:  Stealth, traps

As far as roleplay, as much or as little as you want.  Waleran is MIA at the moment...  Here's a map of the area.  The terrain is forest, save for the cleared areas of fields.

----------


## Haval

I wonder who built the castle. I think that's new information.

For scouting I was thinking of looking for campfires especially if there's higher ground anywhere we can go to look for smoke. I suppose I can climb a tree. It's possible they'd be close to the lake as a source of water. If not I assume there are game trails that would be the obvious place for groups of people to move through the woods. Even with the rain there might be tracks somewhere.

For prisoners I presume they'll have to hunt for food themselves, so it might be possible to find some of them alone.

I wonder how easy it is to cover up a pit for say horses to fall into and not make it look like an obvious trap.

----------


## dojango

There was a knight who ruled Stralwald from the castle. When he died his lieutenants fought amongst themselves and the castle was burned in the fighting. The old gaffer said that his sister (Waleran's wife) was killed during the chaos. 

Afterwards, the Duke moved in and took control of the region, although his control of the region seems mostly noninal.

----------


## dojango

> OK, so here's three options:
> 
> "The Military Campaigns of Piotr Hagenov", the memoirs of a mercenary captain.  The last few chapters deal with his role during the Siege of Bremcote, while the last entry is a long complaint about one of his subordinates, a 'Lieutenant Calvenzano', and that he intends on dismissing him from the mercenary company.  The last third of the book is blank.
> 
> "A Noble-Lady's Guide to Etiquette, Siege-Craft, Household Management and the Art of Seduction".  A controversial book, to say the least, it attempts to provide young noblewomen all they need to know about being a successful noblewoman.  It has easy-to follow instructions and very... detailed illustrations.  It has been banned in three Imperial provinces and is required reading in two more.  The first Bretonnian printing sold out in a day, with copies going for hundreds of gold.  The second printing was destroyed by an angry mob in its entirety.
> 
> "Urist's Travels" purports to be the tale of a dwarven merchant's journeys through human realms and elven lands.  Although you've never heard of a nation full of giants, or a land ruled by horses, or one where the people turn into birds during the full moon, but it is a great big wide world out there, so who is to day?  Certainly the tale of the island where the streets are cobbled with diamonds and the people use rubies for their slings might be a tempting place to search for...


Oh yeah, Alyssa has a book on siegecraft.

----------


## rax

> I wonder who built the castle. I think that's new information.
> 
> For scouting I was thinking of looking for campfires especially if there's higher ground anywhere we can go to look for smoke. I suppose I can climb a tree. It's possible they'd be close to the lake as a source of water. If not I assume there are game trails that would be the obvious place for groups of people to move through the woods. Even with the rain there might be tracks somewhere.
> 
> For prisoners I presume they'll have to hunt for food themselves, so it might be possible to find some of them alone.


We might also try tracking them from where the gaffer noticed the riders scouting the village.

It seems unlikely to me that the bandits would be all that spread out unless they're really big group - in which case we're probably better off getting everyone to flee rather than fight. I.e. if we can find some tracks we can hopefully find their main camp quickly, and then devise a plan to capture one or more of them...preferably without tipping our hand so that it's obvious who took them. 

If we have time and can do so unobserved, we might also want to scout the castle. Could be something useful there or it might be a good spot to retreat to if it looks like all is lost. 

Since Alyssa is decently stealth, we could consider bringing her along for the scouting mission.

----------


## Haval

> Oh yeah, Alyssa has a book on siegecraft.


You mean it's really about siegecraft?  :Small Smile: 

Alyssa is the best at lying as well if we somehow get caught again.

Adding something else to the last IC post to see if we can find a guide.

If it helps Gossip test to check if anyone has been to the ruins lately
vs. Fel 32
(1d100)[*88*]

Charm on Nafisse
vs. Fel 32 / 2
(1d100)[*26*]

----------


## rax

> You mean it's really about siegecraft?


"Methinks the lad doth protest too much! Lay siege to his fortress until..." and so on and so forth?  :Small Red Face: 

Okay, so current plan for the next few days:
1) Severin, Gabriele and Alyssa go scouting for bandits, with or without a local guide. Suggested starting point - either where the gaffer saw them last time around or some decent vantage point based on a local guide's knowledge of the land.

2) Sir Laurens gets to direct repairs to the palisade. That can probably start immediately. I'm thinking a tower or two from which the halflings could chuck heavy rocks and slingstones could be a useful addition as well. Sir Florian's charm might be needed to assist to keep relations form breaking down. Nafisse might be able to do the same and sees like he probably has a good handle on what it's like to be a peasant...whether he wants to admit it or not.

3) When the collected weaponry of the halflings is on display tomorrow, we can get a sense of what sort combat tactics would be most plausible. 

4) Corollary to #3 - Murillo gets the job of inspecting the available manpower and setting up a training regimen based on available weapons, manpower and whatever battle plan we can come up with.

5) We keep at least the minimum labour units needed for the harvest in the field at all times. We should try to keep more than that out there but that depends on how many are needed for defensive projects and weapons training. 

6) Once our scouting is done, we have to decide whether to approach the halflings across the river for help. Severin has a good reason to approach the Riverhoppers, so maybe start there for (biased) information about what things are like over there. 

...or a sneakier version of #2) The palisade doesn't get visibly repaired so as to keep the bandits in the dark a bit longer. Bits that are still standing get reinforced but holes are kept and instead we install temporary walls by sticking wagons nearby than can be rolled into place once fighting becomes necessary. These could be war wagons - stone ballast to keep them from being tipped over easily, plank walls with arrows slits for halflings to shoot from, and so on. Google Hussite war wagons for ideas. Concealed pit traps on the approaches are also an option.

----------


## dojango

> You mean it's really about siegecraft? 
> 
> Alyssa is the best at lying as well if we somehow get caught again.
> 
> Adding something else to the last IC post to see if we can find a guide.
> 
> If it helps Gossip test to check if anyone has been to the ruins lately
> vs. Fel 32
> [roll0]
> ...


It does have several chapters on siegecraft. A proper noble lady is expected to know how to defend her husband's castle while he is away at war, of course. Better a noble lady in command than some... some peasant! Elizabeth Bathory, for example, defended her castle from the Turks a few times, IIRC.

----------


## Haval

I think I read something like that during the degree.

Ok with the plan. I'd like to think they can't easily keep an eye on the state of the palisade, but I don't think we can check if they are. Maybe post sentries?

----------


## Haval

FP to reroll that Concealment because this is important
vs. 58
(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## Haval

Initiative
(1d10+4)[*13*]

----------


## Haval

I think that's a second arrow after the surprise round then.

Rapid Reload to reload for free
Half Action - Aim
Half Action - Shoot the same guy

vs. BS 57 (+10 Aim) (Long Range over 30yrds -20?)
(1d100)[*82*]

Damage
(1d10+3)[*6*]

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
Just checking on Initiative. Are we house ruling this? In WFRP it's normally 1d10 plus the full Agility characteristic. Only Strength and Toughness actually calculate a bonus.

And do you want us to commit to actions in round 1 as well as the surprise round?

----------


## dojango

Whoops, so used to doing it the other way in the other similar systems.  Well, their agi is 35 so easy enough to fix.  That means you guys handily beat them in initiative.  I'll put up the results of the surprise round in a little bit.

----------


## Haval

Rolled a 9 above for initiative, which would be 57 with her full Ag.

Her second arrow was a miss though.

----------


## rax

> Swift Attack with sling vs. BS 48 plus any relevant modifiers (1d100)[51], (1d100)[92]


Darn it! If there are no modifiers in play that make the first shot hit, I'll spend a Fortune Point to re-roll the second attack.

(1d100)[*27*]

----------


## rax

> "So, Sol don't want to stick to his side of the river? I ain't got no hard feelings towards him, ya know? If he wants me to switch sides, I'll help ya guys out, right?


One of the two successor bandit lords around here was named Solomon Tollares, right? I presume he'd be the one running "Northdale County" on the map. Which would make Tick's boss "Otto the Hunter" of "Otto's Fief"...or possibly a successor of his.

----------


## dojango

Yep, that's it.  Sol is the one who has some halfling bandits working for him.

----------


## rax

*@Haval*
How about it? Interested in having Gabriele infiltrate Colten's gang? Maybe see if Reuben or Bert will partner with you?

Or do we just play it straight, string Tick along until he's given us as much intel as we think we're going to get, and...make him disappear?

----------


## Haval

Hmm, willing to try it. Her backstory is close enough to be believable as someone who might hang out with these people.

The trouble is that she isn't really a talker, but might have a decent chance of slipping away when the time comes.

----------


## rax

It's certainly a risky move. For one thing, it depends on Tick not being bothered by the fact that we killed his two companions. He hasn't seemed too distraught yet, but if this Colten fellow gets annoyed about it I would expect Tick to finger you as the killer straight away. There's also the worry that Colten might want to force you to prove your loyalty in some unsavoury manner, e.g. kill Reuben or Bert if one of them goes with you (and I do think it would be best if you don't go it alone). 

I suppose another option is for Severin and Gabriele to do the infiltrating while the NPCs are tasked with returning to Stralwald and filling in Sir Laurens and the locals on our plan. We can't really set up a means of communication between the infiltrator(s) and the village, so any undercover work will have to be quick and dirty. A day or two at the most, then sneak back to the village without anyone the wiser...hopefully.

----------


## Haval

> It's certainly a risky move. For one thing, it depends on Tick not being bothered by the fact that we killed his two companions. He hasn't seemed too distraught yet, but if this Colten fellow gets annoyed about it I would expect Tick to finger you as the killer straight away. There's also the worry that Colten might want to force you to prove your loyalty in some unsavoury manner, e.g. kill Reuben or Bert if one of them goes with you (and I do think it would be best if you don't go it alone). 
> 
> I suppose another option is for Severin and Gabriele to do the infiltrating while the NPCs are tasked with returning to Stralwald and filling in Sir Laurens and the locals on our plan. We can't really set up a means of communication between the infiltrator(s) and the village, so any undercover work will have to be quick and dirty. A day or two at the most, then sneak back to the village without anyone the wiser...hopefully.


Or it proves we're worth more as recruits because we're still alive. I'll edit the last post to get Tick's opinion on that.

----------


## dojango

Fellowship test then to gauge Tick's trustworthiness.

----------


## Haval

Hmm
vs. Fel 32
(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## Haval

So he's untrustworthy, but doesn't have any particular reason to be against us. That leaves how Colten and the other raiders might be about it. 

I think that we're not obviously important enough to be singled out for special treatment as long as we seem to be useful as more recruits. And if we need to go out hunting for food for the raiders that gives us an excuse to go off into the woods where we can disappear.

----------


## rax

Okay, let's try an infiltration then. Severin will take the three NPCs out of sight and have a loudish "argument" with them resulting in us going our separate ways. In between raising his voice, he'll whisper instructions to them about what to tell Sir Laurens, to wit:

- We ambushed three bandits at the castle ruins. Killed two and captured one who proved ready to talk and is perhaps not the sharpest knife in the drawer. He offered us a place in the bandit gang.
- Severin and Gabriele are going to try and infiltrate the bandit gang.
- We expect to be there a couple of days at the most, then we'll sneak off and return to Stralwald to report.
- The leader of this gang is named Colten the Club and is working for or with Otto the Hunter.
- The bandits don't appear to expect any real resistance from the villagers and are dismissive of the Duke.
- Colten likes cutting off heads and has talked about building a shrine - we found something like that in the castle ruins.
- His interest in cutting off heads and quotes from our prisoner Tick remind Severin and Gabriele Khorne worship. That's_ a bad thing_ and needs to be stamped out. If we're lucky, only Colten and a small number of lieutenants are actual worshippers - if we can take them out, that might break the morale of the band. Khorne worshippers tend to be scary to everyone that's not one themselves. 

*@Haval*
Anything else?

I'm uncertain how widely known the names of the Ruinous Powers are supposed to be known in the Empire, hence not saying that Severin sees clear signs of Khorne worship.

*@dojango*
If Khorne et al are considered to be known by name amongst the common folk of the Empire, Severin would tell Sir Laurens his suspicions directly, rather than just alluding to the Red Temple.

----------


## Haval

> *@Haval*
> Anything else?
> 
> I'm uncertain how widely known the names of the Ruinous Powers are supposed to be known in the Empire, hence not saying that Severin sees clear signs of Khorne worship.
> 
> *@dojango*
> If Khorne et al are considered to be known by name amongst the common folk of the Empire, Severin would tell Sir Laurens his suspicions directly, rather than just alluding to the Red Temple.


Only if we still want to go talk to Sol and the Northdale Halflings at some point. From what Tick says they're more a rival bandit gang then a separate Halfling community, but if the raiders seem crazy enough they might count as a common enemy.

I feel like people might know vague information about the Ruinous Powers, particularly post Storm of Chaos. Details are for Witch Hunters and the very well educated. Even if we don't know about Khorne I think we know there's something wrong with Colten at least.

----------


## dojango

Yeah, people know a lot more about the chaos warriore now than they did a few years ago. You would know he's a bad dude, even if the specific theology is not known.

----------


## rax

> Only if we still want to go talk to Sol and the Northdale Halflings at some point. From what Tick says they're more a rival bandit gang then a separate Halfling community, but if the raiders seem crazy enough they might count as a common enemy.


I think if we infiltrate Colten's gang then we're going to be dealing with that for a couple of days at least, and we'll need to get back to Stralwald and report before trying for an audience with the Northdale folks. So, no rush, I guess.  :Small Smile: 

Re Khorne, then with dojango's clarification I'll amend my post above to have the NPCs get straight to the point with Sir Laurens.

----------


## rax

Are the tents in the bandit camp uniform in size, indicating a fairly high degree of organization and logistics, or are they more a case of everyone bringing their own?

If they're reasonably uniform, or at least similar in size to each other, can Severin and Gabriele hazard a guess as to how many each tent can sleep?

----------


## dojango

They are not.  They are very haphazardly placed, no apparent order.  Although they are in three separate groupings, it appears.  Each based around a cooking-fire.

----------


## rax

'Tis embarrassing, but I think both Gabriele and Severin have neglected to bring a tent for the camping trip.  :Small Big Grin: 

It's summer though, right? Apart from a downpour or two I'm guessing we could rig a small windbreak and manage just fine with our cloaks and blankets?

----------


## dojango

Yeah, you can sleep rough.  Or try and ask someone to share a tent.  I had planned to introduce a thunderstorm in the next day or so anyway...

----------


## Haval

How close is the treeline and is anyone camped near it? I was wondering if we should make it easy for us to leave when the time comes.

----------


## dojango

This field is about a hundred feet square with the camp in the middle.  The house is north of you, and the forest surrounds the other three sides.

----------


## dojango

Going to roll perception for the two of you real quick... Gabrielle (1d100)[*1*], Severin (1d100)[*87*]

----------


## rax

Severin will wait to her the kid's reply to Gabriele before saying anything more. I.e. no need to wait for an IC post from me.

----------


## rax

Stuff I think we should try and find out about in our next conversation:

1. Has Colten set up any rules or routines for the camp(s)? Has anyone been punished for breaking the rules and if so, how?

2. Under the guise of asking about #1 - has Colten ordered any drills to train the new recruits and/or get the three groups (newbies, veterans, Colten's own) to work together?

3. What sort of pay/loot scheme is Colten running? Is first come, first serve, or has he set up a strict order for splitting any spoils? How do the gamblers feel about the pay/division of spoils?

4. If we catch sight of what sort of weapons the gamblers have, lead them into a discussion about weapons and, more specifically, have they seen Colten's fancy gun? Do they know if there are any other such technological marvels about. 

5. Tick mentioned Otto's big plans to us. Have the gamblers heard the same and what do they think about it. Are _they_ worried about facing the Duke's forces? If the gamblers seem to be able to count, do any of them have any idea how many men Colten's got? Try to weave that question into a general discussion about possibly fighting the Duke.

----------


## dojango

OK, sounds good.  Maybe make a charm or gossip roll, give yourself a bonus of +20 if you lose to them at cards...

----------


## rax

And now we can really regret having lost our party face... :Small Big Grin: 

One set of Charm or Gossip rolls coming up. Severin's untrained in both, so he'll definitely throw some hands in the card game and I'll also do a pre-emptive re-roll for 1 Fortune Point if needed.

Charm or Gossip vs. 41 (Fel 42/2 = 21, Difficulty +20) (1d100)[*68*]

_Re-roll for 1 FP_
Charm or Gossip vs. 41 (Fel 42/2 = 21, Difficulty +20) (1d100)[*100*]

*Edit:* Yikes! Can't fail much worse than that...

*Edit 2:* I need to read my character sheet better. Severin has Gossip +10, so I should have been rolling vs. 72 (Fel 42, Gossip +10, Difficulty +20), which is a pass on the first try.

----------


## dojango

Yeah Gossip is a starting skill for halflings and humans and works as a good catch-all skill.

----------


## Haval

If we survive this I was going to ask for charm as an elite advance. I might get away with this sort of thing in Rogue Trader.

----------


## dojango

What are your career plans for Gabrielle & Severin?

----------


## dojango

Gabrielle loses (1d10+5)[*10*] pennies.  Severin loses (1d10+5)[*14*] as well.

----------


## rax

> What are your career plans for Gabrielle & Severin?


I want a lone gunslinger vibe for Severin, so my ultimate aim was to get into the Targeteer career. Easiest way to do that is to move into Bounty Hunter after Scout, but since it's just Severin and Gabriele now, it might be wise to detour through another basic career to pick up some social skills.

----------


## Haval

> What are your career plans for Gabrielle & Severin?


Maybe spy depending on how things go with the Duke's spymaster. I think rogue in the short term. If we keep getting into these situations I need charm and more fel.

----------


## dojango

Gunslinger, eh?  Duellist or Roadwarden might also work for that.  If you literally want a gun, that is.

----------


## rax

No, it's not guns per se I'm after. Severin's main weapon will still be his sling, perhaps backed up with a crossbow for longer range and higher damage shots (with Mighty Shot, crossbows have Strength 5). And since scout requires Specialist Weapon (Longbow) or (Crossbow), I might look into picking up a repeating crossbow or a crossbow pistol (though either of these is strictly inferior to the sling now that Severin has Rapid Reload). 

Basically, I figured the Border Princes would work for the wandering gunslinger type - someone who's very handy with weapons, can handle the wilderness and still have some unexpected career variations to round him out, e.g. the Gambler career for social skills and a way to make money without killing people. Severin probably doesn't want a position with fixed responsibilities, but his skill set should end up making it easy to find employment when needed. 

On the subject of elite advances, is that a house rule we're going to use? The closest thing I can find in WFRP is the sidebar on p. 29. The sidebar says that if you don't like any of the career exits in your current career, you can enter any other basic career for 200 xp. Importantly, it says you can do this _without completing your current career_. At the most basic level, this just gives you a great deal of flexibility in choosing careers, but the sidebar also _doesn't say_ that you must complete the new career you entered. So, for 200 xp, you should be able to access any GM-approved basic career, buy the specific advances/skills/talents you want, then move to a new career for another 200 xp. Also per the sidebar, this can be any career you could access from a previous career. 

In other news, I'll be heading off on a three-day family holiday today, and I won't be bringing my computer. I don't like posting from my phone, so expect short or no responses from this evening until Sunday afternoon.

----------


## dojango

I will be out of town until Sunday as well so no worries. As far as elite advances go, say 200 per for skills outside your current career for the first advance, 400 for +10. We'll get some more XP if/when you make it back to Stralwald.

----------


## rax

Smooth, Gabriele, smooth.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Haval

> Smooth, Gabriele, smooth.


Didn't want to get her hopes up. I may be being too paranoid.

----------


## dojango

Roll outdoor survival to see how well you can forage or hunt.

----------


## Haval

Outdoor Survival vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*69*]

Perception to look for signs of game 
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*98*]

----------


## dojango

Hm, OK, let's see.  (1d100)[*84*].  Very interesting...

----------


## rax

What do you know, it turns out Severin has Outdoor Survival as well. I really need to reacquaint myself with his skills and talents. I suppose it's a bit late to roll for him now?

----------


## dojango

goferit __

----------


## rax

Cool, I'll roll the same skills as Gabriele then. Here goes nothing...

Outdoor Survival vs. Int 39 (1d100)[*14*]

Perception vs. Int 39 (1d100)[*43*]

----------


## dojango

roll perception I guess to see if anyone's lurking around.

----------


## rax

Perception test coming up...

(1d100)[*40*] vs. Int 39

----------


## Haval

Perception vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*48*]

----------


## dojango

Praise Taal for acute hearing (+20 to perception).

----------


## Haval

> Praise Taal for acute hearing (+20 to perception).


Praise Taal  :Small Smile:

----------


## rax

> "Coulda sworn they went this way," "Damn sneaks always disappearing" "Let's just jump them back at the camp" "Colten's not gonna like it" "Jes' gonna give them a good thrashing" "They killed Fats n' Redeye and woulda killed me! Let's at least break something!" That last voice you recognize as Tick's.


Is it possible that Gabriele can tell how many people are talking? Obviously there's at least two, but whether it's one, two, or even three more is hard to tell just from reading.

----------


## Haval

We could try and get closer. Obviously it's not worth trying anything if we're outnumbered by a lot.

----------


## rax

Sorry folks, busy weekend - will post Monday evening.

----------


## dojango

Halflings are supposed to have stronger willpower, so (1d100)[*81*].

----------


## rax

No IC post from me ATM. Happy to wait and see how Berry responds to Gabriele.

----------


## rax

I'm sort of in two minds as to what to do next. I'll hold off on posting IC until Berry's replied to Gabriele.

----------


## Haval

> I'm sort of in two minds as to what to do next. I'll hold off on posting IC until Berry's replied to Gabriele.


Is it a case of staying a bit longer for the sake of breaking something in the camp versus getting out as soon as possible with Berry?

Rescuing the other Halflings might be a bit beyond the two of us unless we can find more information. In theory if we win at the village we can always come back for them.

I feel like looking around the camp some more might need us to go investigate the other groups in the camp.

----------


## rax

Pretty much.

On the one hand, the barrels have me thinking they might be Colten's supply of gunpowder and the idea of blowing them up and causing mayhem in the camp is appealing. On the other hand, it's a good way to get caught and - as with destroying the food - it might just provoke an immediate attack on Stralwald. 

On the other hand, we're still not sure on the relative size of Colten's force. Berry seems very certain about the "newbie" camp, but what about the other two? If she can't hazard an educated guess, I think our best bet is to sneak around the camp perimeter and count tents to get a feel for whether the other two camps are larger or smaller. The old dudes' guess of about a hundred men isn't too far off if the other camps are the same size as the newbie camp.

Of course, if we do decide to spend time counting tents, then Berry either has to leave straight away with Bert or she has to go back until we're done...at which point it's not at all certain we can get her out without tipping our hand. And the same goes for her sister and cousin, of course. If we break them out now, it probably won't take them too long to put two and two together and work out whodunnit and where we/they are likely headed, but if we only break out Berry, there's a chance her remaining family are going to be in a lot of trouble and perhaps be "questioned" in a very unpleasant manner.

----------


## Haval

I want to suggest doing something risky anyway and rely on burning fate to get us out of trouble, but there's really no reason to push our luck unless it seems like we can get away with it. This probably includes going into the other camps to talk to the more violent raiders. We are presumably good at being sneaky, but if we fail at scouting the edge of the camp we can always fall back on talking. I don't think we're limited in where we're allowed to go anyway.

I'm going to ask Berry about what the consequences of her running away might be here. I'd like to think they don't care enough to torture Berry's relatives while they're useful as servants. They might send people to recapture her obviously, which would mean we'd be reliant on Burt to get her out without us. He seems capable though.

----------


## rax

Given that we're about to be hit by a downpour, Severin's reevaluating his earlier idea to scout the camp more thoroughly and get a better head count. 

I went back and looked over some of the earlier posts and matched them with Berry's information and the old mercenaries' gossip:

- In post #1013 we learn that we can see about 30 tents pitched around the farmhouse.
- In post #1037 we learn that there are 10 tents in the southern camp.
- In post #1078, Tilean Rick guesses that Colten has about 100 men.
- In post #1145, Berry says there are 27 bandits in the southern camp, plus Figs.

If 10 tents house 27 bandits, 30 tents could house 81 bandits. That's close enough to 100 that I'm willing to accept that Colten has about 80-100 fighting men at his disposal.

Another interesting tidbit:
- In post #1037, Colten says that he'll be moving out in 3 weeks, once the harvest is done. 
- In post #1139, Berry says that they'll be out of food in a fortnight. 

I'm going to hazard a guess that Colten was either lying about when he'll make his move or that he'll adjust his schedule once it dawns on him that he'll run out of food before the harvest is in. I have a very hard time believing that the bandits will keep taking orders from him if he insists they go hungry for a week.

With all this taken into account, I'd say we have good enough intel to bring back to Stralwald without skulking about the perimeter in a downpour.

----------


## Haval

Shouldn't try to raid on an empty stomach. No food might make some of them desert, but going after Stralwald or another village might be the easiest way to get food and might be a reason for them all to stay together.

That bit about the chance of them showing up earlier then we expect seems quite important to pass on, so let's get out of here.

The one thing I'm curious about is the amount of actual Chaos worshipers in the band besides Colten, but I don't think confirming that will change much.

----------


## dojango

Gabrielle Perception:  (1d100)[*5*] v. (38+20-10=48)
Severin Perception:  (1d100)[*24*] v. (39 -10=39)

Rain actually makes it harder to track because it will wash away tracks.  But once the rain stops, the mud comes... It doesn't matter since they rolled really well to track you.

----------


## dojango

Man, everyone's rolling well, good news, then.

----------


## dojango

I don't remember if I posted this yet:

----------


## Haval

Hmm, the tracking thing seemed to make sense at the time.

That map was in the ooc somewhere.

----------


## dojango

I'm not actually a tracker, I'm just guessing... I know that you make tracks in mud, but also that rain washes away tracks... so I figured it would be harder to track you while it was raining, but easier afterwards.

----------


## Haval

Yeah it makes sense. It's usually very late when I post.

----------


## rax

I'm no outdoorsman either, but I'm pretty sure tracking in a downpour is a PITA. That we should leave tracks in soft, muddy ground after a downpour seems pretty believable to me as well. We might have tried something to cover our tracks, but honestly I think it was wiser to try and make for Stralwald as fast as possible.

I'm more worried what it says about the situation back at Colten's camp that we're being chased down. Are they just being paranoid or are they onto Berry?

*Edit:* And now that I've read the IC post from dojango again, it's possible that the riders aren't after us but are just coming to scout the village again. Unlikely, but possible.  :Small Amused: 

Questions for you both before deciding to what to post IC.

1. Can we tell how far away the horsemen are and whether they're coming at a walk, a trot or a gallop?

2. Can we tell how many they are?

3. Since we're at the edge of one of the paddies, are we in open terrain or just coming out of the woods? I.e. what's the terrain like for hiding?

4. Suppose we were to set up an ambush. Severin has 10 yards of rope - have we been walking along a trail and is the terrain suitable for tying the rope across the trail to trip a horse?

5. Gabriele has two animal traps in her kit. I assume these are what are called "gin traps" in the core rules and the Old World Armoury. There are rules for setting the traps to injure humans or animals in the Old World Armoury. If Gabriele has these traps with her, is there time to lay out the traps and conceal them before the pursuit is on us?

----------


## Haval

I suppose it could always be someone else.

Gabriele rolled really well on Perception so hopefully knows something.

I was hoping there was enough plants around that I can have a go at hiding.

Trapping them is obviouly a good idea if there's more then say three of them.

----------


## dojango

Gabrielle does have excellent hearing... so she thinks there are three separate sounds.  Galloping through the woods is a great way to get a horse killed, so they're not moving too fast.  A fast walk.  Distance is about 100 yards, but the trees make it so you can't see them yet, nor they you.

As far as cover goes, you're at the edge of a rice paddy... ahead of you is basically a marsh with long grass, it would not be easy to hide there unless you pull the stunt with the reed like Robin Hood.  Crossing the paddy is difficult, but there is a path that follow the edge.  Behind you is the forest, it isn't cleared, so there is plenty of trees and brush to conceal yourself in.  You haven't been following an official trail, just the path of least resistance through the woods.

As far as traps are concerned, yeah, if you wanted to set up a tripline using rope, you might be able to get it done quickly.  The animal traps that Gabrielle has aren't meant for men or horses, but let me google what a gin trap is...  OK, ouch, that would hurt a man and certainly spook a horse.  Those are probably much easier and quicker to set up than a tripline since you just need to **** them and drop them.  Don't need bait if you're trying to get a pursuer to step on one, just a guess about where they're gonna step.

----------


## dojango

OK, let's see how good their eyes are.  (1d100)[*58*]

----------


## rax

Would it be fair to say that we've had time to load our bows/slings/six-shooters before the riders arrived?

----------


## dojango

Yeah, unless you're surprised it's a good assumption that you're ready to rock.

----------


## rax

Well, that went about as poorly as possible...so I'll spend a Fortune Point to re-roll one of the attacks.

Testing vs. BS 48 or 78 (1d100)[*13*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*13*]

*Fortune Points (used/total):* 2/3

----------


## rax

*@Haval*

I think you supercharged your Initiative roll, there. *1d100*+Ag?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

Bert's shot (1d100)[*4*], bert's init (1d10)[*5*], bert's dmg (1d10)[*9*]
veteran's init, (1d10)[*3*], toby's init (1d10)[*1*]

----------


## rax

Go Bert! That's a nice roll to hit!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

You guys have them beat on init, so you can take another round of actions before they react.

----------


## Haval

I knew it's different here but managed to forget precisely how  :Small Big Grin: 

That roll was a 67, but just in case (1d10+48)[*49*]

----------


## Haval

Might still be faster with Gabriele's Ag, but provisional second round action

Free Action to reload with rapid reload
Half Action - Aim
Half Action - Fire

Firing longbow at the veteran
vs. BS 57 (+10 Aim) 
(1d100)[*100*] 

Damage (armour piercing)
(1d10+3)[*13*]

If Ulric's Fury
BS
(1d100)[*18*]
Damage
(1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## Haval

Going to have to triple post to fortune point that 100
BS
(1d100)[*19*]

That's 1/3 FP left

----------


## dojango

having some good rolls there.  Bert doesn't know which one is Toby, tho....  [roll]1d2[roll], (1d100)[*59*], (1d10)[*6*]

----------


## dojango

Toby's attack:  (1d100)[*67*], dmg (1d10+4)[*14*]

----------


## rax

Phew! Toby whiffed an Ulric's Fury there!

*Question:* What sort of armour is Toby wearing? In the IC thread, it says that Severin's stones bounce off Toby's head and arm. I'm not surprised the arm hit did nothing, but I assumed the head hit would shave off a couple of wounds at least.

----------


## dojango

> Phew! Toby whiffed an Ulric's Fury there!
> 
> *Question:* What sort of armour is Toby wearing? In the IC thread, it says that Severin's stones bounce off Toby's head and arm. I'm not surprised the arm hit did nothing, but I assumed the head hit would shave off a couple of wounds at least.


Oh, it hurt him, just not enough to take him down.  You can see he's got a metal skullcap on.  He's second in command of the bandit group so he's pretty tough!  Taking him down will help you later, but at what cost?

----------


## Haval

Going to check first before posting. 

Is Toby now in melee thus imposing the -20 to BS penalty?

Can I choose to shoot horses separately or would that be a called shot?

I'm torn between trying to finish off the other guy or trying to distract Toby.

----------


## dojango

Toby is in melee with Severin, so yes.  At least he's at short range now, though!.  You can choose to target the horse or the rider per the rules.

----------


## dojango

Bert (1d100)[*15*] (1d10+3)[*10*]

Toby (1d100)[*40*] v. 40 (1d10+4)[*12*]
Vet (1d100)[*98*] v. 40 (1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## Haval

In case this matters, I'm going to England for a wedding between tues and thurs next week. I should have internet but may be distracted.

----------


## dojango

Sounds like fun

----------


## Haval

> Sounds like fun


If it were any other year  :Small Frown:  Supposedly there are screens.

From the IC that's no FP left but 13 damage -1 AP. Ulric's Taal's Fury would have been nice but still.

----------


## dojango

bert [roll]100/roll] (1d10+3)[*9*]

Toby (1d100)[*14*] v. 60 (1d10+4)[*5*]

----------


## rax

If Toby gets in a hit, Severin will spend an FP to re-roll his Dodge. Missed by a measly 3 points... :Small Annoyed:

----------


## dojango

> If Toby gets in a hit, Severin will spend an FP to re-roll his Dodge. Missed by a measly 3 points...


Go ahead and roll it now so we have the roll when if we need it.

----------


## dojango

Keep in mind, from the book, for melee attacks, there is a modifier:  Easy   +20%  Attacking a foe who is outnumbered 3 to 1.

----------


## rax

> Go ahead and roll it now so we have the roll when if we need it.


Coming up...

(1d100)[*6*] vs. Ag 67




> Keep in mind, from the book, for melee attacks, there is a modifier: Easy +20% Attacking a foe who is outnumbered 3 to 1.


I considered that, but the tactic of shooting our enemies has worked well so far and I don't think Severin would want to "order" Gabriele and Bert to rush the frenzied Blood God berserker. Of course, he'll have no objections if they choose to do so _voluntarily_... :Small Wink:

----------


## dojango

Bert won't do it unless ordered and unless Gabrielle goes first, that much you're fairly certain of...

Bert (1d100)[*2*] (1d10+3)[*7*]

Toby (1d100)[*100*] v. 60 (1d10+4)[*10*]

----------


## Haval

He's a Chaos worshiper which means it's personal. And it might make it easier for Severin to disengage. Gabriele has no business ordering Burt to do anything, but he seems to know what he's doing.

I think technically I have to ready a sword before charging anyway.

Assuming I can take another round here

Free Action - Reload
Half Action - Shooting the Horse (ideally want to get Toby on the ground)
Free Action - Drop Bow
Free Action - Ready Sword

vs. BS 57 (is the horse in melee? -20)
(1d100)[*30*]

Damage
(1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## rax

If you attack the horse rather than Toby, I don't think we'll be getting an outnumbering bonus for attacking Toby himself.

*Edit:* Nevermind, misread what Gabriele is doing. Thought she was attacking in melee this round.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*88*] (1d10+3)[*13*]

----------


## Haval

Like that 88

----------


## rax

Oh, what the heck. I'll spend my last FP to re-roll the second attack.

(1d100)[*53*] vs. 41

...nope.

----------


## dojango

Bert (1d100)[*29*] (1d10+3)[*11*]
Toby [roll]1d100[roll] v. 60 (1d10+4)[*11*]

----------


## dojango

If either of you want to claim some medium armor, go for it, otherwise the villagers will take it. Same for the riding horse.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele already has medium armour but wasn't using it for stealth reasons. I'll take the horse.

----------


## rax

> Gabriele already has medium armour but wasn't using it for stealth reasons. I'll take the horse.


She's got the minimum necessary for a mercenary, but Toby's got full mail on all locations. So if you want to giver her the full kit, here's your chance.

Severin has all the armour I intend for him to use for now.

*Edit:* BTW, what happened to horse #3. Did it run back to the bandit camp?

----------


## dojango

Yeah it ran in the other direction. Could try to track it down,  suppose, but it's been a long couple of days and it is getting dark.

----------


## rax

Been busy with real life stuff today, so no time to post IC. I'll catch up tomorrow evening.

BTW, *dojango*, did you see that DrK was asking whether there was any interest in continuing his Storm of Chaos game or possibly switching to something else?

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*5*] v. 40 and (1d10)[*10*] for village healer.

----------


## dojango

Well that fixes Severin.

----------


## rax

Most definitely. Thanks, nameless village midwife!

----------


## dojango

With that kind of success, might need to reward her with a name.

----------


## rax

IC reply is up, but there's plenty more planning to do, I think. I need to get to bed now, but I'll post some questions OOC tomorrow.

*Edit:* Okay, so not today after all.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## rax

> Belisarius speaks up. "Uh, we reckon there's about 200 adults who can hold a stick or swing a sling. Half of them are going to be in the fields harvesting, so they won't be able to help do whatever. But they can try and fight as best they can? And there's maybe 60 of the tall folk? The rest are too old or too young to fight."


Sorry, just to be certain - is Belisarius saying that we have 200 halfling adults and 60 humans, or 140 halflings and 60 humans?

And since it's difficult to do detailed planning in the back-and-forth of the IC thread, I figured I'd toss up my ideas here and then Haval and I can ask the necessary questions IC to find out if there's a reasonable chance of them working. 

First of all, I'm all for a layered defence. As Alyssa suggested, the palisade should be repaired, ditches cleared, and an abatis laid out. We want to make the approach to the palisade as difficult as possible. If the palisade doesn't already have one, I'd ideally also like to construct a halfling-sized walkway around the top so that our halflings can fire at the approaching bandits from behind the relative safety of the palisade. If the enemy gets past the outer defences, they can also drop rocks on them. Adding a couple of towers as shooting and observation platforms is also a good idea, but how many we might need really depends on the size of the village and how many points of entry there are. 

In addition to improving the palisade and our ability to fight from it, I'd like to make the approaches to the village as difficult as possible. From our own walks in and out of the village, my understanding is that the approach from the bandit camp is through the southern rice paddies. If these are rice paddies as seen in the movies, I assume they're water filled basins with knee-deep mud and that there's one or more raised pathways/embankments that are normally used to get past the paddies to the village. Is that about right, *dojango*?

Assuming this way through the paddies is also the easiest way to approach the village with a large number of men, I'd like to booby trap that approach. The villagers doing the harvesting can pull double duty here. We should seed the pathway or pathways with punji sticks or maybe just collapse them at some point, forcing the bandits to head off the pathways and down into the paddies to get around the obstacles. Here's where we pull our nasty trick - as the harvesters clear a paddy, they replace the harvested crops with lines of punji sticks so that bandits slogging through the mud are basically walking into a minefield. If we can pull this off once or twice, we're going to injure a fair few of them as they try to maneuver round our obstacles, and the greener troops are probably going to be fairly demoralized. 

We should also plan for a defence inside the village in case the palisade is breached. Here I think we need to keep a mobile reserve of humans ready and able to fight in hand to hand. We could also convert some farm carts into war wagons that can be rolled out to seal breaches and make impromptu barricades in the streets (assuming the village is big enough to even make blocking individual streets a thing). The wagons would be reinforced with plank walls on one side allowing halfling or human archers to shoot from a protected position. Spear armed humans would also be able to fight from behind the planking with the advantage of protection and higher ground. The wagons themselves should also be weighed down with rocks to make them harder to push out of the way. 

Another thing we could do is to set up tripwires along various streets. If the bandits break into the village, they'll probably head for the perceived village centre as fast as they can. Tripwires stand a good chance of, well, tripping them up. Once they're flat on their backs, defending halflings could emerge from the surrounding houses and hit them when they're down. 

...or we just go for something simpler than war wagons and tripwires and just construct prepared fallback positions inside the village with ready made barricades where our militia can rally to defend.

All of this points towards making the production of arrows and gathering sling stones a priority. Ideally we want to whittle the bandits down so much at range that we won't be doing much hand-to-hand combat. I think we already had 40 spears and 20 swords, so getting more spears would be a good thing, but secondary to getting a solid supply of ammunition for our bows and slings. 

In terms of training, as I said in the IC, we should try and play to our militia's strengths. Halflings are, on average, pretty decent missile users. What we need to get the most out of them is to train them to follow orders and direct their fire as ordered. Additional training to make them more accurate would be a bonus.

I assume the humans are a mixed bunch when it comes to melee, so they'll need more training if we're to use them as our primary hand-to-hand combatants. A shield wall would be nice, but if we concentrate on getting them to use spears, then our primary concern should be to train them to fight in formation rather than make each individual the best combatant he can be. Anyone can defend a barricade or a wall, what we need is for them to be able to make use of hopefully local superiority in numbers and to stand their ground when pressed.  And obviously there'll be humans who are much better at shooting than melee, and some halflings that won't mind close combat. These should train according to their proclivities as well.

----------


## Haval

I take it the palisade goes all the way around the village? Is it rice paddies on every side or are parts of it easier to approach?

If I was paranoid I'd be worried about them doing something to break the palisade with fire or axes. In which case a walkway that would help us shoot them first would be a good idea.

All for as many traps as possible but I assume we have to prioritise some things over others.

----------


## dojango

140 halflings and 60 humans capable of fighting.

The village is bounded on the north by the lake, on the west by the rice paddies.  There is a raised road by the village, but after that it is as you describe, a wet swampy mess.  The south and east are largely cleared land, pasture and a few garden plots.  Also middens and graveyard.  The forest eaves are about 50 yards away.
The palisade is bascially a stout wooden fence.  There aren't any firing platforms yet, Alyssa wants to build some wooden towers, though.  There is a muddy ditch that fronts the palisade, which can be cleared of debris and widened, although that would take up a lot of time.  Also there's no palisade on the lake side of the village.  The lake protects it well enough, I'm sure.

In the village there are about twenty small wooden houses, each of which has an extended family in cramped conditions. In the center is the inn, which is built of stone and has a stone-walled garden around the magic apple trees.  The 'streets' in the village are mostly mud, and there are a few chokepoints where houses are close together, but mostly there is space between them for small gardens, chicken coops, pig pens, wells, privies, and other incidentals of village life.  The village green has been turned into a refugee camp where people are living in tents.  There are plenty of carts and wagons you can use to make strongpoints and channel attackers.

----------


## rax

So does that mean an enemy force could completely bypass the paddies and approach to within 50 yards of the village by coming from the east or the south? And that there approach would be through forest thick enough that we wouldn't really notice them unless we sent scouts into the forest?

----------


## dojango

Yeah, the village is built on the edge of the paddies.  So if they come out of the forest it would be a surprise unless you're looking for them.  I got the idea for the layout of the village when I was in Tennessee, they had a model of an old Indian village laid out.  The village is on the shore of an oxbow lake, and the rice paddies are between the old river bluff and the lake.  The old river bluffs make it so that there is a rise a hundred yards or so away from the lake and the village, and because it's covered in a deciduous hardwood forest, visibility is limited.  By contrast, the old castle was located on top of the old bluff, so that visibility is much better.

----------


## rax

Hmm, that's troublesome. That makes my idea to boobytrap the approaches to the village much harder.

How tall is the palisade and how strong? Can a couple of grown men with a rope just pull it down?

----------


## dojango

It's not that weak.  They would need axes, rope, and some time to pull parts of it down.  Or gunpowder, I suppose.  Fire.  The usual siege stuff.

----------


## Haval

Just means that towers or some ability to shoot people trying anything might be important. I can't see them being organised enough to do that and shield people from missile fire at the same time.

I wonder how easy it would be to burn down sections of the forest. Possibly when there are raiders in there.

----------


## rax

> Just means that towers or some ability to shoot people trying anything might be important. I can't see them being organised enough to do that and shield people from missile fire at the same time.
> 
> I wonder how easy it would be to burn down sections of the forest. Possibly when there are raiders in there.


Probably quite difficult. This region seems to suffer from regular downpours. My guess is that the woods are quite soggy. 

Speaking of which, I assume that a larger body of men at least needs to use established trails to move easily through the forest?

----------


## dojango

After suffering through last week, I don't think the villagers would be happy about setting their lands on fire.  Because once you start it, it's awful hard to control it...

A large body of men will naturally make a trail as they travel, it will just take them longer to get there than it took you.

----------


## Haval

I probably shouldn't have Gabriele advocate that anyway.

There's no established trails but they're presumably coming here by the direct route. It might be at best an educated guess to trap certain approaches though.

----------


## dojango

I would say that survival or navigation would let you guess likely approaches and to trap them.  It would take two days to do some basic traps yourself, but if you get a group of laborers you could make some more involved and deadly traps.

----------


## rax

Do punji sticks count as complicated? They're basically just one or more sharpened stakes in a small, concealed pit that are meant to go through the foot of whoever steps onto them. I could see some sort of heftier deadfall or pit trap on the main trails/approaches being useful as one-offs, but their main function would be to get the bandits to go off the trail and into areas filled with punji sticks on either side. Of course, digging a bunch of those into the trails would probably do the same, plus slow down the bandits' advance.

----------


## dojango

Well, like I say, minor traps that are more to harass & annoy are pretty easy.  But more lethal ones will take some time.  Simple sharp stakes that will injure are easy enough, but digging a deep pit and putting spikes in it will take more effort.

----------


## Haval

I am honestly ok with messing up people's feet. Assuming we can get something that's sharp enough to pierce a boot. Can't fight as well with a limp.

----------


## dojango

OK then roll survival to figure out the most likely places to place traps and how well they're hidden and you can take a few days to set up a bunch of traps.

----------


## rax

*@Haval*
There's wood all around. All we need is to cut some stakes - small ones. Obviously we're going for a bunch of small pit traps with one or a handful of sticks in them, but the picture below shows the size of stick we need:



For setup we want to put some well hidden ones on the approaches we think the enemy will use, but also some obvious ones (or some other traps that the enemy can easily "discover"). After stepping in some of the well hidden ones, they should be paranoid enough to be really relieved when they avoid the obvious ones. That should make them circle around the obvious ones...and that's when they find out we seeded the area on either side with properly hidden punji stick traps. Overall, the objective is to put as many of them out of commission as possible, but also to slow their approach and let our scouts withdraw safely to warn the village.

Testing Outdoor Survival vs. Int 39 (1d100)[*76*]

FP re-roll if needed (1d100)[*58*]

*Edit:* I guess we won't be relying on Severin's keen eye in this case...  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Haval

In that case, Outdoor Survival vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*1*]

Finally some good news

----------


## rax

Nice!

Next up - actually deciding what to do in the village and with the villagers...  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Haval

> Nice!
> 
> Next up - actually deciding what to do in the village and with the villagers...


I think we need to work out what to prioritise. Presumably the defences above anything else if we need to choose.

----------


## rax

> Alyssa speaks up quickly. "They repaired most of the gaps in the stockade. I've been reading about this stuff. Let me have enough help. Forty men should do it and clear out the ditches and build some towers. Maybe make an abatis to slow them down."
> 
> Nafisse says, "Sure, sure, but we're gonna need arrows. Lots of them. They ain't going to be so nice as to let us collect them in the middle of the battle. We need to be making arrows like there ain't no tomorrow. Cause there might not be if we don't. Twenty men to gather the materials and then have the rest at the archery butts all day. The kids can gather sling stones for those who want to use them."
> 
> Sir Florian laughs and says, "Are you sure you're a knight? We need more men with spears. Those don't run out. The blacksmith here can make a hundred spears with enough help, and we can fashion shields out of wood. Probably will take about forty men to do it. And we'll train the men in a shield wall in no time."
> 
> Morillo says, "A weapon is only as useful as the hand that holds it. We should have everyone drilling as much as possible instead of puttering around crafting. Each week of drill will make a man's strength and skill improve a notch, up to a point."
> 
> Finally the blacksmith says, softly, "I ain't got much in the way of bar stock. Can make a hunnerd spearpoints, sure, or three hunnerd arrowheads. But the young missus says she'll need some forgin' for her plans," he indicates Alyssa. "I'll do what I can."


 Moving the alternatives over from the IC thread to ease discussion. 

Finishing up repairing the palisade is definitely my priority. *dojango* indicated that clearing the ditch would take quite some time, so between that and building some towers to provide firing platforms and improve LOS I vote for towers. Preferably at least one at the gate and perhaps one or two more to cover other areas of the palisade. They don't have to be fancy - essentially just raised platforms with some plank walls to provide cover.

Even without clearing the ditch, constructing an abatis to make it harder to approach the palisade is a good idea. It will probably require sending parties into the woods to cut down some trees of find sufficient deadwood. 

I'd still like a shooting platform to go the length of the palisade, but I assume that's going to take longer than putting up a couple of towers. The more construction we do, the less time we'll also have to train our militia. 

I interpret Morillo as telling us that for each week of training, we can improve WS, BS or S by one step each. At the same time, training the militia to work together and follow orders is also important. Since the average halfling has better BS than a human, I'm still inclined to suggest that they make up the lion's share of our archers/slingers and that we dispense with improving their characteristics. Of course, it would be nice to get that confirmed, so maybe set up a quick shooting contest to take stock of our recruits? Unless *dojango* just wants to confirm my prejudices...

I think we should ask for volunteers to serve as our infantry (humans first, but let's not turn away any crazed halflings that would consider going toe to toe with the enemy). They should get both some training in working together - as a shield wall or just a spear phalanx - but also train to improve WS and S if we can manage that. That would prevent those recruits from doing anything else, though.

As for actual weapons, the villagers already had 20 swords and 40 spears. I don't think we need a hundred spears, just enough to arm however big an infantry arm we have the time and volunteers to create (everyone else will have to make do with whatever weapons they have at hand - daggers, cudgels and quarterstaffs should be plentiful). Getting them all shields would be nice if it can be done faster and with fewer resources than indicated above. An alternative is to skip the shields and go for barricades in the village to give us strong points to fight from. That's less flexible though. 

In any case, we'll need sufficient arrows and sling stones to get a decent number of reloads for our missile infantry. There's no reason to assume our militia will be able to get off more than one shot per round, which would mean six arrows is enough for one minute of continuous fire. Thirty arrows each is enough for five minutes of continuous fire. *dojango*, how many arrows/sling stones can we expect our villagers to have available before crafting?

We'll also need to plan for what happens if or when the palisade is breached. Do we want to make the inn our fallback position and strengthen it somehow? Making war wagons is probably asking a bit much given the time constraints but strategically placing some carts where they can quickly be wheeled out to make choke points or block passage is probably doable. We should also organise the noncombatants to work as medics, ammo carriers and a fire brigade as well.

----------


## Haval

So, for the palisade at minimum something to make it easy to shoot over the walls and something more elaborate if we have time. If we do manage to do that maybe we only put up a platform in a couple of places where ever we think it's easiest for them to attack us. I think we can make an educated guess on that based on the terrain.

Ideally we can fine some more infantry then the seven of us, but I think we're at least equipped for it. I assume if we win, we win based on the defences and shooting anyway, but we'll need something to keep them off everyone else once they get inside the walls. 

Agreed on the shooting contest. If we find anyone who is actually a good shot we can at least make sure they're properly equipped.

If the Inn is the strongest building it would make sense to fall back there. And it would make narrative sense to fall back to the apple tree frankly. I assume it's not something that can be easily burnt down? How easy would it be to shoot from the roof or upper story windows? Anything to make it harder for them to come at us from multiple directions at once would be the main thing.

If it does go that badly for us and we are pushed back to the Inn I think the question is how disciplined are the raiders given what we know about them. Are some of them likely to be focused on looting rather then trying to kill us? This wouldn't be ideal for the villagers but it might take the pressure off a little. Obviously anyone whose really into Khorne will stick with trying to kill us. This would also be really bad for anyone caught on their own, so I suppose another question is that can we get everyone into the Inn if we have to?

----------


## dojango

The base stat line for NPCs is 25, but as you say halflings do get a bonus for BS and a malus for WS.  As far as arrows go, keep in mind most places aren't stocked up for war, the census reports 300 arrows in the village.  Stones, of course, are free, but maybe 100 lead shot for slings.

The inn isn't big enough for everyone, but presumably by the time you fall back there it won't be an issue?  Maybe a hundred people can fit in there.  Keep in mind that you've got about 100 non-combatants (children and the very old).

----------


## rax

Busy day today, no time to post. I'll edit in my thoughts tomorrow.

*Edit (stuff)*
Okay, so a few basics to keep things straight in my head. Please correct any misunderstandings on my part.

1. We have 200 able bodied labourers and therefore potential fighters, but half of them will be working the fields so 100 is the maximum number we can use to build stuff or train for combat. The village also has 100 non-combatants (old people and kids). Of the 200 able bodied villagers, 140 are halflings and 60 are human.

2. We have two weeks in which to build and train if our suspicion is true that Colten will run out of food then and move on the village. That means we should concentrate our efforts on the "must have" work to complete it in two weeks, then have a short list of bonus jobs that can be done in week three if it turns out we have that time after all.

3. We currently have 40 spears and 20 swords available, as well as 300 arrows and 100 lead shot for slings. Sling rocks are free.
According to the Old World Armoury, a simple club counts as a hand weapon, though it's suggested they count as Poor craftsmanship (-5 WS). These should be easy to equip as many fighters as we want with. I also assume pretty much everyone could scrounge up a dagger or a quarterstaff. The do less damage than a hand weapon, but a quarterstaff is nice for defending. 

4. In order to finish repairing the palisade, build some towers, clear the ditch and maybe build and abatis, Alyssa needs 40 labourers. 
In order to gather materials for arrows and ammunition for slings, Nafisse needs 20 labourers. 
In order to gather materials to make shields (how many?) and 100 spears, Florian needs 40 labourers. 
The blacksmith can make 300 arrows or 100 spears, and still manage some metalwork to help with Alyssa's palisade project.

5. The enemy has 80-100 men under arms, though we've killed 5 of them in the last couple of days. Gabriele's traps should take out some more if they come through the woods as we believe they will. 
Colten's veterans can be assumed to be the toughest, meanest bunch, with the best morale and a will to get stuck into hand-to-hand combat.
Otto's henchmen are probably slightly less tenacious and more interested in loot than fighting to the last man. OTOH, the mention of the "Wild Hunt" does make me suspicious that they could be devolving into Chaos-worship as well.
The mercenaries/greenhorns are likely to be used to soak casualties and it's a pretty safe bet that they'll have the worst morale of the bunch. If we can break them early, that's about a third of Colten's forces gone in one fell swoop.
In any case, it's a fair bet that we'll outnumber the bandits at least 2 to 1 right off the bat, and even more so if we can whittle them down with missile fire.

*Planning/Goals*
When it comes to actual fighting, we'll always be inferior in hand-to-hand combat, so our first goal is to keep the bandits outside the palisade for as long as possible while our defenders pelt them with slings and arrows, then drop rocks on them when they get right up to the palisade.
We need to bring our superior numbers to bear. That means enabling as many of our villagers to shoot at the enemy as possible.
Once we get stuck in melee, we again need to bring our superior numbers to bear. Any time three villagers can attack one bandit, they get +20 to hit.  

*Conclusions:* The palisade is our absolute priority. We need to make it as strong and defensible as we can because it's what's going to let us fight on our terms as long as possible.
Our priorities should be, in order:
- Repair previous damage
- Build towers/spotting platforms
- Construct an abatis to prevent the enemy from closing easily
- Clearing out the ditch is a bonus job

We have 60 proper melee weapons already. We shouldn't bother making any more, but instead focus on making as many arrows and collecting as many sling stones as possible. Nothing has been said about bows or slings being limited in number, so I assume that the villagers can effectively arm as many people as we want with these weapons. 
- If the smith can make 300 arrows, we can arm 50 archers with 12 arrows each (since we already have 300). We won't be able to make like Agincourt and volley fire like there's no tomorrow, but it gives some endurance.
- There's no difference between rocks and lead shot in the rules, so if we can arm another 50 slingers with at least 12 shot/rocks each, we'll have 100 missile troops ready and armed when Colten shows up.

To make the best use of the 60 melee weapons, we should find the 60 toughest/bravest villagers and turn the weapons over to them. If we can't get 60 people to volunteer as infantry, so be it - we'll just take as many as we can.
- If possible, we should try and get 60 shields made for our infantry, since shields are serious boon in melee (free parry at +10!).

If it's possible to arm 100 missile troops and 60 infantry, we'll have 40 more able-bodied villagers that will be able to serve as a fire brigade, arrow collectors, sentinels, barricade builders and last ditch reserve. 

In terms of training, we should spend most time on the infantry. If we can boost the missile troops' BS that would be nice, but teaching them to fire on command is probably more important. (If we can actually manage 100 missile troops, we won't be able to train all of them anyway, since nearly half of them will have been working in the paddies the whole time.)

*@dojango*
Are the estimates for how many labourers are needed for various tasks based on managing their tasks in a span of two or three weeks? 
Could we get things done faster if we throw all available hands at repairing and improving the palisade in week 1, then focus on making weapons and training our troops in week 2? E.g. 80 men work on the palisade/towers/abatis in week 1, 20 men gather materials for weapons and shields. Week 2, the smith works overtime on making arrows and shields, and we train the militia. If we get a week 3, we train some more, keep improving our defences, and maybe stock some more arrows and sling stones if possible.

How many labourers do we need to help Gabriele and Severin set their traps and do we need to use labourers as lookouts to spot the enemy? I figure we'll need some in the paddies, som in the woods, and maybe someone watching the lake as well.

----------


## Haval

So we need some sort of shooting competition and some way of judging who might be suitable to give the weapons to.

Whittling them down is the best way to go really. The only thing I would add to all that is morale. Outnumbering them is something, but if some of the villagers aren't experienced enough I'd be worried about them panicking if things start to go badly. I suspect it might be a matter of killing the most dangerous looking raiders first whenever possible. It would also mean Gabriele would need to fight in melee if only to tank them when necessary.

----------


## dojango

One "work task" takes one "work unit" one week.  So building towers takes 20 men 1 week.  Spreading punji traps along the approaches same.  Drilling one "work unit" one week will get you an improvement in that unit's stats.  The 5 worker units who are stuck harvesting are going to have poor stats, naturally.

----------


## rax

So would something like this work? 

*Week 1*
1 unit continues repairing the palisade (or is that actually finished? If so, then the unit begins training as archers or infantry)
1 unit builds towers
1 unit builds an abatis
1 unit collects materials for arrows and shields (or is that two tasks?)
1 unit plants punji sticks

Village kids collect sling stones?
Village smith does whatever smithing is required to help with the palisade

*Week 2*
If 1 unit was trained as archers/infantry in Week 1, they now get to works as scouts/sentinels for the week
Remaining 4 units train as infantry or archers (could a shooting challenge serve as part of the training? If not, our fallback should be to just ask the village leaders who the best archers are and who the real stinkers are)

Village smith makes arrows and shields.
Village kids continue to collect sling stones.

*Week 3*
1 unit clears out ditch if possible
1 unit works as scouts/sentinels
3 units continue militia training

----------


## dojango

The palisade is repaired, as in there aren't any more holes in it you can climb through and braced where it needs to be.  Now it's just a matter of adding  extra stuff.

So:
1 unit builds towers
1 unit builds an abatis
1 unit collects materials for arrows and shields (or is that two tasks?)
1 unit plants punji sticks
1 unit = free

week 2
???

Week 3
???

----------


## rax

> The palisade is repaired, as in there aren't any more holes in it you can climb through and braced where it needs to be.  Now it's just a matter of adding  extra stuff.
> 
> So:
> 1 unit builds towers
> 1 unit builds an abatis
> 1 unit collects materials for arrows and shields (or is that two tasks?)
> 1 unit plants punji sticks
> 1 unit = free
> 
> ...


Let's get the last unit in training as infantry during week 1.

*Week 2*
2 units train as infantry
2 units train as archers/slingers
1 unit gets scouting duty (the unit that trained in week 1)

*Week 3*
3 units continue training as infantry
1 archer unit clears the ditch
1 archer unit gets scouting duty

I figure village kids and people working in the fields can also set up a basic watch system to keep an eye out for the bandits if they come that way?

*@Haval*
Any problems with the suggestions above? I suppose we could try fortifying the inn in week 3 rather than clearing the ditch if you think that'll be more useful.

----------


## Haval

> *@Haval*
> Any problems with the suggestions above? I suppose we could try fortifying the inn in week 3 rather than clearing the ditch if you think that'll be more useful.


Just trying to think what we'd need to do for that. Part of it would be to make sure everyone knows what they're supposed to be doing.  

So, make sure any windows and possibly the roof are occupied by missile troops. If possible make sure the approach to the main doors is covered so we can hopefully continue whittling them down before they manage to get in. Board up some of the ground floor doors and windows so there are less places that need defending.  Maybe boards with pointed up nails on them just inside the windows (I can't find the movie clip I had in mind to to illustrate this  :Small Smile: ) How feasible is using boiling cooking fat as a siege weapon?

I don't know how long it would take. Maybe redirect some people to boarding up windows in the last few days.

If we're relying on villagers as an early warning system, we probably should make sure any mysterious disappearances get reported immediately.

----------


## dojango

The villagers in the fields will keep an eye out naturally, but only in the areas around the fields.  The guys planting punji sticks can also keep an eye out where they're working as well.  And what would your characters like to do during this time?

----------


## rax

I think Severin will probably be pitching in wherever his help is needed most. That's probably scouting, perhaps also helping with some of the construction and training. I imagine there'll be some planning/strategy sessions as well, to decide stuff like who's in command, make plans for if the palisade is breached, and such.

We also discussed checking to see if we could get help from the halflings across the river. That avenue remains to be explored - perhaps Brice knows some good people over there that could hit the bandits in the rear once battle is joined or raid their supplies/baggage train if they bring it along for the attack.

----------


## dojango

If you recall, Brice came here fleeing the halflings on the other side of the river, which everyone in the bandit camp thinks have signed up with Sol.  If you want to go see if they will help you, that's always an option, but Brice absolutely won't go.

----------


## Haval

Gabriele will be oversee planting punji sticks and working out who the best shot is. She'll also be continuing her own training with Murillo and the rest of the infantry as she'll need to be better at that then she is now.

----------


## rax

> If you recall, Brice came here fleeing the halflings on the other side of the river, which everyone in the bandit camp thinks have signed up with Sol.  If you want to go see if they will help you, that's always an option, but Brice absolutely won't go.


 I was actually a bit confused about that. I'd understood the situation to be that one or more halfling families across the river had recruited help from Sol to get even with Brice's lot. Not that all the families over there were _actually_ aligned with Sol. I did get that Brice was none too keen on going over the river again, so I wasn't expecting him to tag along (just hoping  :Small Smile:  ).

----------


## dojango

If it wasn't entirely clear what had happened, it's because they were all being deliberately evasive about what had happened.

----------


## rax

Darned unreliable narrators!  :Small Yuk: 

Going by the map, isn't the territory across the river officially part of the Duke's domain? I.e. are the halflings there now technically in revolt against his rule with Solomon Tollares having made an unannounced land grab?

----------


## dojango

That's certainly what someone allied to the Duke would say!

----------


## Haval

> That's certainly what someone allied to the Duke would say!


I assume there's a lot of places in the Border Princes that are only nominally ruled by the local Prince. If we talk to them they won't necessarily help but it's at least polite to pass on the news. You would imagine Colten would be raiding them next.

----------


## dojango

Oh yeah, I almost forgot, for scouting the camp and ambushing a bunch of guys let's get say, 400 xp.   And why don't you have Gabrielle roll survival to see how optimized the placement of the traps are.

----------


## rax

Well, since it seems major combat is coming up, I'll put all those XP into improving combat stats. 

Now, should I pump WS and S to become a passable melee combatant, or blow them all on BS and Ag to maximize missile capability? Agonizing choices ahead... :Small Eek:

----------


## Haval

+10 WS, +1 A for sword lessons and helping to kill a Khorne worshiper in melee.

Sharpshooter so I stop wasting arrows.

Outdoor Survival vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*67*]

Although if this isn't separate there was another roll further up

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=489

----------


## dojango

Oh yeah, there was that good roll from earlier.

----------


## rax

Ah heck, I'll risk getting caught out in melee and go full gunslinger.

300 xp to increase BS by +15 (+20 total) and 100 xp to increase Ag by +5 (+15 total).

----------


## dojango

Shadowflick wants to join our game, if there are no objections, he will be rolling up a character in this thread soon.

----------


## Shadowflick

Indeed I Am! Rolling up A Hedge Wizard/Warlock sort of guy who certainly isn't a praticoner of dark magic or anything like that.

WS (2d10+20)[*32*]
BS (2d10+20)[*34*]
S (2d10+20)[*34*]
T (2d10+20)[*35*]
AG (2d10+20)[*32*]
Int (2d10+20)[*37*]
WP (2d10+20)[*28*]
Fel (2d10+20)[*26*]

Wounds (1d10)[*3*]
Fate Points (1d10)[*10*]

Talent 1 (1d100)[*14*]
Talent 2 (1d100)[*90*]

----------


## Shadowflick

*Spoiler: Rickon Demedus*
Show

 



Career: Rapscallion (Ex-Gambler)
Wounds: 12
Fate Points: 4


WS: 32 -> 42
BS: 34 -> 39
S: 34 
T: 35 -> 50
AG: 32 -> 47
Int: 37 -> 47
WP: 30 
Fel: 31 (Shyala's Mercy) -> 46

*Talents* 
Very Resilient
Excelent Vision
Luck
Streetwise

*Skills*
Common Knowledge (Border Princes)
Speak language (Reikspiel)
Gossip Mastery	
Blather
Charm Mastery
Perception
Sleight of Hand
Read/Write
Dodge Blow



*Spoiler: Advances*
Show



Free Advance +1 Wound
100 XP +5 WS
100 XP +5 BS
100 XP +5 AG
100 XP +10 AG
100 XP +5 INT
100 XP +10 INT
100 XP +5 FEL
100 XP +10 FEL
100 XP +2 Wounds
100 XP Advance to Rapscallion
100 XP +10 WS
100 XP +1 Attack
100 XP Dodge Blow Skill
100 XP Charm Mastery
100 XP +15 Fel
100 XP +15 AG
100 XP +5 T
100 XP + 10 T










*Spoiler: Backstory*
Show



Oh? Lokin for something long and tragic? where I wax poetecially about how the powers at be in this world abuse and trod upon the little guy? Well, sorry, thought that was obvious. in other news the Sky is Blue, Water is wet, and the Borderlands are a mess. As for me? Am I some kind of lost prince destined to reclaim the throne? A rogue Knight wielding a glowing blade that's powered by friendship and turns Daemons into tame kittens? Well, Sorry about that to mate, but I'm not that guy. No, Im just a roamer, a travler of sorts. Me dad left me a bastard and me mom spent time most days on her bacl to make money. 

I'm nobody special, just another just another soul makin there way through life as best they can, rolling dice and cheating with a smile.....Alright, fine. Maybe I'm being a bit facicious or whatever ya call it. But what else can I be? My whole life story is one black out to the next. A Fight in an alleyway, a romp on a boat, a big blur of events and consequences I am not always cognicient of. 

Alright, so maybe I'm still being a we bit of a twit. I'll give you something..but just a bite. Im a coward. See, I did spend a lot of days in a slurry of parties and drinking...but there was a time I knew peace. See, I wound up with a rusty knife in me gut once. Thought it was the end for me, a life of living like a wreck to die in an alleyway...till a priestess found me. She was wondering on her own, one of them followers of the healing one. Shelia? Sheyla? Soethin like that but..she did save me. Took me back to her hut in the wounds, fixed me right up with those..miracles. Least that's what she said. Had to stay there for a while with her, Hela her name was. Feisty girl she was. Didnt tolerate my attitude much. Told me all that alchohal would be the death of me one day. Course, I blew it off but I stuck around to help her. A few days turned into a few months, and I found a hell of a liking to her. Course, good times can never last. I started to slip up, returned to some bad habits and...well...it turns out she wasn't a preist at all. She was a witch..only found out when I came back to the hurt one night after a night of gambling to find it set ablaze, a Witchhunter watching the fire with there dammed zealots alongside them. All she did was blood heal people! She wasn't a danger. Just...lived. I couldn't even bring myself to do anything but watch

...Its...Its just a reminder you know. Worlds a real ****e place at the end of the day. Just have to learn how to keep moving through with it, to roll with the blows and survive.

----------


## rax

> Shadowflick wants to join our game, if there are no objections, he will be rolling up a character in this thread soon.


 I have no objections. After all, I suggested that Shadowflick should check it out.

However, as I said to Shadowflick in the thread he started, I think we need to find some common ground for where this game will be heading. I've said before that ruling his own domain and, by extension, commanding troops or something similar, isn't a goal for Severin. I'm more interested in becoming a "lone gunslinger" type. In that respect, I like the current feel and themes of the game a lot. I also feel that Severin and Gabriele seem very compatible in terms of goals and game play.

That isn't to say that I couldn't be convinced to have Severin become more interested in a leadership role, just that it's not currently on the menu. Given what I've seen so far, if Severin heads in that direction, he would probably seek to improve the status and security of the local halfling communities.

One thing to note, Shadowflick, is that both Severin and Gabriele have expressed strongly negative feelings towards anything that smacks of Chaos. So, if you're going to be a warlock, it may eventually turn out to be difficult for the our three characters to interact on a friendly basis. After all, it's called Dark Magic for a reason.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Shadowflick

That is a fair point, probably should have paused a bit before jumping the gun! So far, the character dosnet really have to rule over anything, since there more of a death to tyrants sort. 

As for Dark magic? Yea I guess having a necromancer hanging around could be a bit of an issue. I could try and go for a diffrent sort of character I guess? Maybe a Priest. Or local of the Borderlands. Could also reflux a bit to instead be a Hag witch of Kislev? That did look like an interesting kind of career with some fun spells.

Course, I have no issue with going with a less magic sort of character. Just have to dig through the Career compendium again

----------


## Shadowflick

And...actually nevermind. I found that Hedge Magic has its own lore in Shades of the Empire...So I think I'll just change Walker to be that instead

Though on second thought, might be best to do something...less magical?

Alright, think I decided on a Preist of Myrmidia if Walker is a bit too against the grain.

----------


## rax

There's always the option of being a low level hedge wizard and concentrating on brewing potions instead. Some of the potions in Realms of Sorcery are pretty sweet. They do cost a lot of money and some time to make, though. Still, it's a pretty cool way of adding some magic power ups to the game without being overtly magical.

----------


## Shadowflick

While true, that would also mean that there would be a loooot of Downtime in order to make them sadly. Including a lab. Cant make Potions and travel unfortunately.

----------


## Haval

> One thing to note, Shadowflick, is that both Severin and Gabriele have expressed strongly negative feelings towards anything that smacks of Chaos. So, if you're going to be a warlock, it may eventually turn out to be difficult for the our three characters to interact on a friendly basis. After all, it's called Dark Magic for a reason.


Gabriele is from Ostland and was present for the invasion so it's personal. 

On magic, as long as it's not obviously evil. It's not like she's an expert. Of course over a longer period it might be difficult to hide the effects of using it.

----------


## dojango

The 'hedgewise' career path is 'good hedge magic', unjustly persecuted by the witch hunters, if you wanted to pursue that path.  As far as magic in the borderlands are concerned, yeah, there's no official agency tasked with hunting you down, so you're free to pursue your studies... but the locals and your companions may not approve.  So I think perhaps if you do want to be an unlicensed magician, the hedge-wise path is a good one.  Look up the 'cunning man' on wikipedia if you want an example of how they operate.

Also, a bit of local lore for this region:  Three hundred years ago, this region used to be under the sway of a cabal of evil sorcerers.  A local hero, "Heraklon the Magnificent" defeated them and freed the lands, before establishing an empire of his own.  The empire slowly dwindled and finally collapsed thirty years ago when a volcanic eruption caused famines, which was followed by an orkish invasion about twenty years ago.  In the first part of the adventure, our heroes found one of the lairs of the evil sorcerers and looted it thoroughly after defeating the horrible mutants that lived inside.  So this means that the locals don't really believe in chaos magic, but they don't like it either since legends of the terrible sorcerer-kings have been passed down.

One of the players that dropped out was playing an elf-wizard, so I did have some magic stuff fleshed out that it would be nice to use.

----------


## dojango

Also, you need to complete the entire advance scheme in a career before advancing to the next career.  First careers usually take about 900 xp to get through, so you'll probably be about halfway through your second career.

----------


## Shadowflick

Right then! In that case, I've fixed up the sheet to be a Hedge Master Instead! Should be good now I think?

Though, looking over the hedge spells they seem kinda...bad? Like. All of them seem kinda bad? They all seem pretty uhh...situational

----------


## dojango

I dunno, we're fighting humans right now, but if we do run into orcs or beastmen or undead, fellstave seems pretty useful.  I bet dagger of the art would have been handy when the group was attacked by the undead guardian in the Red Temple.  The ones that let you spirit walk and see into the ether might be useful for scouting.  You won't be smashing armies or toppling cities, true, but clever application of the spells might prove useful here and there.  I do agree that the petty magic (hedge) spells are pretty... limited... in application, at least for resolving the siege of Stralwald.  But then, maybe not?  As written, the spell Ill Fortune looks pretty pathetic, though.  I will house rule that the penalty to tests is Magic x 10 instead so that it is worth trying to figure out how to get someone to be afflicted by it.

----------


## Shadowflick

While its true that clever application helps, at the same time thats only what, 2 spells? With one of them currently impossible to cast? Maybe its best to just go with a different concept I think. Move away from magic and maybe just play a Bretonian Knight? They seem fun, and its rather in character to be traveling around the border lands looking for adventure

Or of course...just play a Thug.

----------


## dojango

You could always let Mr. Dice Roller choose your class...

----------


## rax

Don't forget, you also get access to Lesser Magic, which has some quite cool spells. If dojango is willing to house rule, perhaps the Witchcraft talent could be available to the Hedge Master career as well? Perhaps with some restrictions on which spells can be chosen to steer clear of unnecessarily Chaos-y magic?

In the Old World Bestiary, there's also the Divine Lore (Spirits) for tribal shamans. It includes a magic missile and some nice boosts/debuffs. The spells themselves feel like they could be a wilder form of hedge magic, so perhaps dojango could let you buy them with Extra Spell at double cost? Alternately, be an actual shaman and just use the Shaman careers from the Bestiary?

----------


## Shadowflick

Spirits could be fun! I was looking for something darker, tad more ritualistic. The Witchcraft talent being available for Hedges could also be pretty good since they ARE supposed to double as elementalists but there isn't really any elementalism going on by the looks of it. A Shaman does look nice, besides there rather limited list of spells. Kinda like lesser hag magic. On another note, ever notice how Hag magic must have some kind of typo? Since most there spells have a difficulty  of 15+, but when you first become able to cast it with the Hag witch career you are stuck with only a +1 magic score? Kinda odd...

Though...I do kinda want to see what Mister dice roller gives to. I'll roll twice, just to see what fate decides

(1d1000)[*704*]

(1d1000)[*349*]  A Gambler -> Rapscallion could be fun.

----------


## Shadowflick

Alright...So I finally just decided to go with a rapscalion who might end up a duelist later.

----------


## rax

Sorry, long day. IC post will have to wait till tomorrow.

----------


## dojango

You a human or a halfling rapscallion?  Also, do you want to have been hanging around in the village for the past few days/weeks and just sort of... emerge, or do you want to have been wandering down south and be picked up by the village work crews?

----------


## Shadowflick

Wouldnt mind having just rolled in and seeing the place you know....under siege a bit. And its a human! Sorry, forgot to put that down!

----------


## dojango

Alright, it makes the most sense to have been coming down from Castle Bremcote, which is about a week's hike from Stralwald.  Why you left Bremcote... whether it was itchy feet, or staying one step ahead of creditors... but it was time to leave.  After a week's hike through rolling hills and then dense forests, turn a corner and find yourself suddenly face to face with a dozen axe-wielding halflings...  and we'll go from there in the IC thread if you're ready to start.

----------


## Shadowflick

That wors perfectly fine!

----------


## Shadowflick

And also, Starting Gold (2d10)[*15*]

----------


## dojango

post is up!  Try to convince everyone you're not a spy!

----------


## dojango

That's not a bad idea... you guys want to hide and watch, or try and lure/drive them off before they stumble on the traps?  Think of it as a small ravine, maybe 30 feet down.  The traps are on the trail leading up your side.  The area is heavily forested.  Your work crew has a few shovels and hatchets, while most of them have slings.  The bandits have bows and hand weapons.

----------


## rax

I don't much fancy our odds in a fight, but if we must then holding the high ground 30 feet up isn't a bad start, especially if we've already manage to lay out some traps that the bandits could stumble into if we lure them on.

On the other hand, our major aim should be to keep them from discovering the traps at all. I'm not too worried about Colten choosing a different path just because his advance party disappears. As far as he's concerned, they could have deserted or we could have ambushed them, both of which are bad from his POV but neither suggests that he needs to come in by a different route as long as he's careful not to get ambushed again. The downside in any fight is mostly that we could lose badly or some of the bandits get away and tell Colten about our cunning plan.

So, luring them away in a different direction is a good idea, but we also need to make certain that whoever does it doesn't get caught. To me, that means we should be leading the bandits away from the traps but fairly obviously in the direction of the village so that they break off the pursuit once we close enough that they may face superior numbers themselves.

----------


## rax

I'm not actually sure about my IC post, so I may edit it depending on feedback here.

Most importantly, is it possible for our group to finish up setting the traps (and hiding them, obviously) or are we looking at several more days' work? 

If it isn't, Severin would probably suggest covering our tracks and sending a runner back to the village to summon the militia. If we can kill or capture this band away from our traps, it'll help maintain security as well as considerably reducing the number of bandits that Colten can bring against us.

----------


## dojango

I mean, you can set the traps, the danger is that they will stumble on them (literally) which means that they'll be aware that you've trapped some of the approaches.  I mean, they'll figure it out sooner or later as they start stepping on them.  This is just one of the places that you're trapping, so there are others closer to the town that they won't know about.

Running back to warn the town isn't a bad idea as well, since yeah, taking out some more bandits before the big day isn't the worst idea.

----------


## Shadowflick

Dang, now I Kinda want to bring Bart from Storm of Chaos over to this game. I was having fun characterizing him in my head >_>. Just change his mission from steal from chaos to be steal from other bandits/lords/orks/and other scary things cause that then makes me look scarier and stronger then them instead of just taking from farmers that cant defend themselves.

----------


## Haval

How many bandits are there anyway?

I don't really want them to see the palisade and get away after. I think its a toss-up between getting them angry enough to chase Gabriele or trying to beat them to the village and borrow some reinforcements.

----------


## dojango

there are 12 bandits in the patrol.

----------


## rax

Any chance Severin and Rickon's crew will get back just in time to attack the bandits in the rear or flank?

----------


## Haval

FP to reroll that
vs. 57 (+10)
(1d100)[*33*]

1/3

----------


## Shadowflick

Yea, It looks like a quick charge in the rear could help out

----------


## dojango

How long did you spend planting the rest of the stakes?

----------


## dojango

Gabrielle gets hit for (1d10+3)[*9*] dmg before armor and toughness.

----------


## rax

> How long did you spend planting the rest of the stakes?


 About as long as it took for Severin to notice that progress was really slow. I don't know really how long that would be - half an hour maybe?

----------


## Haval

> Gabrielle gets hit for [roll0] dmg before armor and toughness.


Don't think I ever said what she was wearing, but leather jack seems reasonable to allow her to be stealthy still. That'll be 4 wounds.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*




> Rickon puts his hands on his knee's, trudging through the forest so much is putting a tiring on the young adventurer. But, the look of leftover chaos "Well! Looks like we missed on on the risk of death. lucky for us." he walks over a few of the bodies, looking down to check and see if any bandits had some money...or armor. Something to s teal "Going after them could work, sure. Or? We trust that this was enough to scare them off and have them go somewhere else? Already lost enough people for a halfling village"


 I read the situation differently from Shadowflick. As I understand it, Severin, Rickon, and the work gang are still in the forest on the way back to the village when Bert intercepts them. Therefore we don't know what went down with the ambush. Is that correct?

----------


## Shadowflick

Ack! Sorry, must have gotten some things mixed up there. Sorry, I'll go back and fix it when I get the chance

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> 
>  I read the situation differently from Shadowflick. As I understand it, Severin, Rickon, and the work gang are still in the forest on the way back to the village when Bert intercepts them. Therefore we don't know what went down with the ambush. Is that correct?


Correct.  And neither does Bert.

----------


## rax

Righto, I'll post IC tomorrow evening. Off to bed now.

----------


## dojango

Votes to attack: (1d19)[*17*]

----------


## rax

Well, look who got their gumption up!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

The village midwife takes a look at Gabrielle's arm and heals (1d10)[*1*] wounds.  The bandit patrol has decided to flee and manages to escape.  They lost two and the village lost one.

----------


## dojango

just going to roll some perception, S:  (1d100)[*42*], G:  (1d100)[*23*]

----------


## dojango

Just going to roll some perception:  G (1d100)[*27*], S (1d100)[*89*], R (1d100)[*60*]

----------


## Haval

Going to look for an actual threat before I wake anyone up.

I assume there would be someone watching the walls but we may not have discussed it. Obviously sentries maybe wouldn't be enough to stop anything getting in.

----------


## dojango

There are guards on the towers.  You're not sure how many, Laurens and Alyssa have been handling those details.

----------


## rax

Seems like a "Gabriele in the spotlight" moment for now. No IC post from me until Severin is made aware of the situation.

----------


## Haval

Can see this turning into the Wicker Man very easily  :Small Smile:  It's probably fine.

IC post in a bit.

----------


## rax

Well, this is a not entirely unexpected development.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Haval

> Well, this is a not entirely unexpected development.


Yeah, I realise I wasn't there for that conversation. 

I think I could try guilting them into staying but Gabriele doesn't really have the fel.

----------


## Haval

Retroactive Follow Trail test if it helps answer Severin's question
Vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*86*]
Fp if needed
(1d100)[*18*]

----------


## rax

What was the deal with the riverboat again? I seem to remember that Clayton was going to continue downriver (i.e. past Stralwald) and then come back for us, but I can't find a post that says that now. Is the boat actually still tied up at the fishing camp?

----------


## dojango

The boat was hired to take you down to Stralwald, but the captain wasn't going to stick around.  Nobody asked about it, but he went upriver while you were scouting the bandit's camp.

----------


## rax

Busy and tiring weekend. I'll post IC tomorrow.

----------


## rax

Guess I shouldn't have dumped all my xp into improving Severin's combat capability.  :Small Big Grin: 

Perception test vs. Int 39 (1d100)[*26*]
Pre-emptive FP re-roll (1d100)[*3*]

Well, at least Severin succeeded... :Small Smile:

----------


## Haval

Well this is what Acute Hearing is for.
vs. Int 38 (+20 Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*64*]
FP if needed
(1d100)[*83*]

Usually. Does this mean they're sneakier then Gabriele?

FP: 2/3

----------


## dojango

And how are you setting up watches during the night?  It's just before dawn, who's awake?

----------


## Haval

> And how are you setting up watches during the night?  It's just before dawn, who's awake?


Having to perhaps sleep and then get up later is harder so Gabriele will offer. Also maybe Halflings might be better being on watch when it's darker.

----------


## rax

I figure that it would be good to have watches set by both the swordsmen and halflings. I don't know how large each group is, but having one swordsman and maybe two halflings awake for each watch seems like a good idea. The halflings have a lot more territory to keep an eye on and can hopefully help keep each other awake and alert. Obviously each watch should be short enough that everyone gets a reasonable amount of sleep.

Since I know that Severin at least passed his Perception test, I would ideally want him awake near dawn since that when it seems the action will be taking place. But besides that wholly OOC consideration, I don't really have any strong preference for when Severin should be keeping watch.

----------


## Haval

In case it's needed, perception for Gabriele 
(1d100)[*38*]

Int is 38 so a pass

----------


## dojango

Happy New Year!

----------


## rax

Happy New Year indeed. 

Funny coincidence - I've never seen Snowpiercer the movie, but I just watched the Netflix series. It's not bad at all, though that particular scene doesn't make an appearance.

*@Haval*
Does Gabriele have a shield with her? If not, Severin could loan her his.

----------


## Haval

> Happy New Year indeed. 
> 
> Funny coincidence - I've never seen Snowpiercer the movie, but I just watched the Netflix series. It's not bad at all, though that particular scene doesn't make an appearance.
> 
> *@Haval*
> Does Gabriele have a shield with her? If not, Severin could loan her his.



Happy New Year. I'm the opposite. I don't think the film ever got a proper release here. 

Gabriele has a shield from her mercenary gear. I did not remember to include it in her combat rolls.

----------


## rax

Oh, good. Severin will hang on to his shield then.  :Small Smile: 

I was asking because I don't like the look of those swordsmen chasing the halflings, so I was considering whether we should split up. Gabriele helps take down the bandits fighting our swordsmen, Severin heads for the beach to try and keep the halflings from getting butchered. 

I'm also considering whether we should steer matters towards a general retreat. We've killed several bandits and that (plus intel) was the plan. The longer we stay and fight, the more casualties we'll take. 

On the other hand, if it's true that we've actually been tricked and counter-ambushed by a larger force, then we can probably count on close pursuit as Colten's lot try and finish us off. That's not an argument against running, but we probably need to try for a decently organized retreat to keep them off our backs.

----------


## Haval

Yeah, I think we're probably limited in what we can do here. I don't know what went wrong, but this is what we get for listening to the Bretonnian noble  :Small Smile: 

We can split up. Gabriele ought to be able to manage another one and hopefully Rickon's still with us.

I assume that's Colten and his gun.

----------


## rax

It could be Colten or maybe one of his lieutenants. He did say they have three guns - I assumed that also means they have at least three qualified shots. 

As for what went wrong? Well, we know that the bandits managed to sneak up on us, but we don't know yet if they were fully focused on getting to the beach and just happened to run into our slingers or whether they'd detected the slingers and were trying to ambush us in turn. 

We also can't really tell how bad the situation is. We've taken down the six bandits that attacked Severin and his two compadres. We've just run into another group and we've spotted some more chasing the halflings down to the beach. Since there's fighting further north as well, there's got to be a bunch there as well, but we really don't know if we're facing an overwhelming force or if we've actually started making a significant dent in the attackers as well. It could easily be that they're just not aware of their own losses yet.

With that said, the likely presence of Colten does raise the possibility that this isn't just one of his patrols that decided to take the bait. I believe Gabriele also estimated that there were about a dozen men to a patrol. That also makes it more likely that there's more than one patrol in action here.

*@dojango*
How many men did we actually bring with us? Twenty slingers and twenty swordsmen?

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> How many men did we actually bring with us? Twenty slingers and twenty swordsmen?


yeah, plus Morillo and Rickon (and the two of you)

----------


## dojango

You can attack the bandits directly, so make your combat rolls!

----------


## Haval

Think I was worried about hitting the wrong person in the dark.

----------


## rax

It seems Severin isn't so scary up close.  :Small Big Grin: 

*@dojango*
How many bandits is Severin facing and what sort of armour and weapons are they packing?

----------


## dojango

There's five of them left.  They have swords and mail coats and hats.

----------


## rax

Mail coats, eh? Sounds suspiciously like we're dealing with some of the tougher bandits this time. Colten's or Otto's veterans, maybe?

----------


## Haval

> Mail coats, eh? Sounds suspiciously like we're dealing with some of the tougher bandits this time. Colten's or Otto's veterans, maybe?


So I just have to keep hitting them in the head...

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
So two of the five bandits are now coming for Severin. How many rounds does he have until they're in melee range if he stays put?

And what are the other three doing? Still moving in on the other halflings?

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> So two of the five bandits are now coming for Severin. How many rounds does he have until they're in melee range if he stays put?
> 
> And what are the other three doing? Still moving in on the other halflings?


The first guy is about halfway down the hill, and it will take him one full turn of scrambling up to get to melee range.  The second one will take 2 full turns to get to you.  You've injured the first guy.  The other three are still chasing the halflings.

----------


## rax

> Severin slips back out of reach further down the bank, but the man yells "Blood for the blood god" and prepares to charge.


 Looks like Severin found Colten's band... :Small Red Face: 

*@Haval*
Why is Gabriele spending a half action on Parrying Stance when she's got her shield? Parrying with a shield is a free action. You could be using Aim to get +10 to hit instead.

----------


## Haval

> *@Haval*
> Why is Gabriele spending a half action on Parrying Stance when she's got her shield? Parrying with a shield is a free action. You could be using Aim to get +10 to hit instead.


You're right. My fault for not rereading. Don't think I've used a shield before either.

----------


## rax

Whoops! Things just got ugly. 

Spending an FP to re-roll the first attack. Saving an FP in case I need to re-roll the Dodge Blow.

(1d100)[*10*] vs. BS 63

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*90*], (1d10)[*9*] looks like you can save your fate point.  for now...

----------


## rax

Lucky number Severin!  :Small Big Grin:  

Still, stuck in melee and now a bit short on FP as well. Let's see how Severin gets out of this one...

----------


## Haval

Need to roll that damage properly
(1d10+3)[*13*]

----------


## dojango

> Need to roll that damage properly
> [roll0]


well, that's pretty decisive, we'll just finish this off real quick.

----------


## rax

> You guys are at the edge of the levee. Down by the riverbank to the east was where the other three bandits were...


 Is this meant to indicate that the other three bandits are gone (fled or pursued the halflings into the woods) or just that they're out of sight?

Severin is keen to see that the halflings come to no harm, but he also wants to fetch Morillo and withdraw back to Stralwald...unless there's a clear opportunity to flank the bandits to the north and send them packing.

----------


## dojango

> Is this meant to indicate that the other three bandits are gone (fled or pursued the halflings into the woods) or just that they're out of sight?
> 
> Severin is keen to see that the halflings come to no harm, but he also wants to fetch Morillo and withdraw back to Stralwald...unless there's a clear opportunity to flank the bandits to the north and send them packing.


Yeah, they are out of sight, as are the halflings.

----------


## rax

Well, this little plan went pretty pear-shaped.  :Small Frown: 

I think we really, really need a prisoner or two for interrogation. 

We also need to recover our dead once the wounded are safe and Gabriele and Severin might consider tracking the bandits to see where they went.

----------


## dojango

pretty much every time I said, 'let's roll to see how the enemy does' they rolled really well.  The sniper hit all three times, they aced their perception & stealth checks... just good luck for them all around.

----------


## rax

You say "rolled really well", I say "in league with Chaos"!  :Small Big Grin: 

*Edit:* Went through the IC thread to try and tally the casualties. If I read all the posts right, casualties on each side including dead and wounded left behind are roughly as follows:

_Bandits:_ 17
_Villagers:_ Morillo, Rickon and 14 villagers dead, 4 walking wounded 

The only good news is that, including our earlier ambush, the bandits are now down about twenty men. I worry that we're going to have a serious morale problem on our hands with all the casualties on our side though.

----------


## Haval

Perception test to have any idea if we're being followed
vs. Int 38 (+20 Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*6*]

----------


## dojango

You can't hear anyone following you.

----------


## Haval

Going to use last FP on that Follow Trail test
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*17*]

----------


## dojango

So Gabriele going to the Hornwood stead and Severin is returning to the village?

----------


## rax

It sounds like it, but that seems counter to Gabriele's observation that one of us could end up stuck outside Stralwald. Methinks Severin's going to protest...

----------


## Haval

I may have misread where I was agreeing to go to  :Small Red Face: 

And I notice neither of us have Scale Sheer Surface anyway. I'm confident enough that one or the other of us could get back in anyway but it's obviously risky enough that I'll let Severin talk her out of it if he's inclined.

Arguably anything good to learn from going there we might find out anyway. Anything bad we can save until after the battle.

----------


## dojango

Alright, so you both want to return to Stralwald then?

----------


## Haval

> Alright, so you both want to return to Stralwald then?


Ugh. It seems I was right the first time. Should have written those posts better. Sorry for holding things up. Gabriele will go to the site of the battle to check if anyone is still there. If she runs into any problems she might be better at hiding, but otherwise I don't intend to hang around and will try to get back after as quickly as possible.

----------


## dojango

Can I get a perception check?  Also, which watch will you be taking during the night, and where are you planning on sleeping?

----------


## rax

Perception test (1d100)[*44*] vs. Int 39

I figure Severin's pretty knackered. He'll take first watch then find a spot near where his squads are supposed to deploy if there's fighting. It's probably not a bad idea to have a fire going at each of the mustering points. Have one or two people on fire watch and also keep an eye open for suspicious movements in the village.

----------


## Haval

Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 acute hearing)
(1d100)[*2*]

Second watch. Gabriele is slightly better at perceiving with the bonus. Will sleep near the walls if possible. Presumably there's a fire.

----------


## dojango

Sounds good.  Enemy command roll:  (1d100)[*60*]

Village watchers perception roll:  (1d100)[*9*]

----------


## rax

Sorry for not posting, I'm a busy beaver IRL right now. Hopefully I can post IC tomorrow.

With that in mind, can Severin see what Gabriele's seeing at all? I.e. the presumed barrel of gunpowder, the men with the axes, the men with the ladder? Or is it all quiet on the right flank?

----------


## dojango

Been a crazy few days, that's for sure.  Because your perception wasn't as good, you can't make out as many details, just the mass of men with ladders emerging from the woods.  Maybe once they get closer...

----------


## dojango

Perhaps I should have been a little more clear; once they reach the abatis they are in normal range.  So the slaver is still at long range since he is moving more slowly than the others.  The archers took one turn to climb over the barrier, the ladder-men will take two turns because the ladders are bulkier.  The wheel-barrow... we will see.

----------


## Haval

> Perhaps I should have been a little more clear; once they reach the abatis they are in normal range.  So the slaver is still at long range since he is moving more slowly than the others.  The archers took one turn to climb over the barrier, the ladder-men will take two turns because the ladders are bulkier.  The wheel-barrow... we will see.


Whoops. That's a miss then.

----------


## rax

> On Severin's side, he lets loose two more arrows at the man struggling to move the ladder over the barrier. The man falls with two arrows sticking out of his arms. He falls, the ladder comes down on him, and his comrades trample him into the mud as they finish climbing the barrier. Beside Severin, Bert shouts out, "got him!", just before there is the sound of a gunshot and a puff of smoke. Wood chips fly from one of the posts on the tower. Arrows hit some of the boards protecting the men in the tower as well, although there is a scream from one of the other towers.


 I'm a little confused. Aren't the archers with Severin shooting at the bandits below? Your post only mentions Gabriele's archers firing.

Also, if both Bert and Gabriele hit and killed the gunner they could see, should I interpret the shooting on Severin's side as there possibly being a second gunner?

----------


## dojango

Yeah the archers with you are shooting at the bandits, forgot to narrate what they did (it's in my tally though).  Part of it is that there's a battle going on.  People are screaming and yelling, you're focused on shooting and reloading, if you want to stop and coolly survey the battlefield to count results you can try... but it's hard to do it while fighitng.

As far as the gunner is concerned, you know there are three guns.  Colten has one.  Gabriele definitely killed one gunner.  Bert hit one, but barely scratched him.  So there is still a gunner left on Severin's side.  Bert will realize his mistake once the smoke clears.

----------


## rax

No, it's fine, it's just that as a reader it's sometimes hard to know if I'm misunderstanding something or if there's deliberate (though obviously not malicious) obfuscation going on.  :Small Smile: 

Case in point, the reason I was confused about the shooter is because I believed that Gabriele and Bert had seen and shot the same guy. When you then added a shot _after_ Gabriele (and Bert) had apparently killed him, my first instinct was to believe that the shooter had won initiative and fired first. That seemed pretty far fetched though, which is why I posted to ask if the situation was such that it was reasonable IC to believe there was a second shooter. 

Since we're discussing the fog of war effect, can Severin tell how many ladders are coming at his section of the wall?

----------


## dojango

5 ladders on each side, with a few dozen men following behind.

----------


## rax

Continuing Ulric's Fury from first hit. Going to roll three dice just in case: (1d10)[*9*], (1d10)[*4*], (1d10)[*3*]

So total damage from hit #1: 14+10+9 = 33  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

good news:  The enemy gunner rolled a 96, jamming his gun!  Bad news, one of the archers scored a hit on Severin, doing (1d10+3)[*10*] in damage before toughness and armor.

----------


## rax

Right arm is only protected by a leather jack, so that's 6 damage after armour and Toughness.

----------


## rax

Double posting because the dice roller's got it in for me.  :Small Frown: 

FP to re-roll the first attack: (1d100)[*46*]

*Edit:* A hit to the body for 9 damage

----------


## Haval

Just curious, is the slaver using the Halfling girls as a human shield? And is either one of them Berry?

----------


## dojango

No, and it looks like yes.

----------


## rax

Blegh. Solid hit and worst possible damage with that last arrow.

Are there any more arrows available in the tower - perhaps from the archer that was killed(?) earlier? Or does the fact that Severin's out mean that the militia as a whole have almost used up all the arrows we had?

----------


## dojango

> Blegh. Solid hit and worst possible damage with that last arrow.
> 
> Are there any more arrows available in the tower - perhaps from the archer that was killed(?) earlier? Or does the fact that Severin's out mean that the militia as a whole have almost used up all the arrows we had?


You've been firing 2 shots per turn as opposed to 1 for them, so yeah, you can take an action to grab the dead man's arrows.

----------


## dojango

Severin has also drawn Colten's notice, (1d100)[*67*] (1d10+5)[*11*]

----------


## Haval

Well this looks bad.

----------


## rax

Feels like a make or break moment, but Severin's down to half his wounds, so facing Colten in a quick draw feels seriously risky. Some good hits and maybe Severin can drop him before he can shoot. If the run of misses/low damage continues though, he'll be setting himself up as a nice target for the guy that's probably the best shot they have...

He's all yours, Haval.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Haval

> Feels like a make or break moment, but Severin's down to half his wounds, so facing Colten in a quick draw feels seriously risky. Some good hits and maybe Severin can drop him before he can shoot. If the run of misses/low damage continues though, he'll be setting himself up as a nice target for the guy that's probably the best shot they have...
> 
> He's all yours, Haval.


I think she's only a slightly better shot. Will have to post after work.

Ideally I'd like to keep shooting everyone with a lit torch, but I think stopping them might be impossible at this point. I'm curious whether the people close to the barrow are going to stick around after they tie the Halfling to it. They seem like the type. 

Because Gabriele somehow passed a Command test maybe I can get these two to focus on the torchbearer while she fires on Colten.

----------


## Haval

A 12 for damage is better. So close to a Fury though.

----------


## rax

Yep. Sooooo close! Let's hope enough gets through to make him a little more cautious - we did hit him lightly twice before.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*97*], (1d10+4)[*12*], (1d10+4)[*14*]

----------


## Haval

Hypothetical result of Gabriele trying to shoot the guy in the arm to force him to drop the torch
vs. 57 after a called shot
(1d100)[*9*]
(1d10+3)[*8*]

I assume even if she doesn't get shot and hurt the guy it's only a matter of time until someone lights the gunpowder

----------


## rax

*@dojango*

Can Severin climb down from the tower now without coming down right in the middle of a big melee?

If he stays, are there bandits pushing forward against the villagers ("his" squad) that he can shoot without taking the penalty for firing into melee?

Failing that, can he fire at the bandits coming through the hole in the palisade without taking a range penalty?

----------


## dojango

Yeah, he won't be immediately in the melee.  Yeah, he can shoot at the ones as they come over the wall without penalty for shooting into melee.  The ones coming through the gap also don't have a penalty yet because nobody's attacking them at the moment.

----------


## Haval

So, we cluster together as best we can and try to withdraw in the direction of the pub? Wasn't there a second line of defense? I'll look through the thread again when I'm more awake. Alternatively I try to get Gabriele up somewhere high where she can shoot.

I'm going to roll Dodge as well as she's obviously getting charged
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*30*]

----------


## rax

Don't forget your shield this time...  :Small Wink:

----------


## dojango

Yeah there's a second line of barricades and turned-over carts you can fall back to.

----------


## Haval

You say that like she won't have to burn Fate at some point to not die here. :Small Tongue:

----------


## dojango

There's other fighters around, you can yell for help if you can't hold the gap all on your own...  not that I don't have faith in you, of course.

----------


## Haval

Still doing better then my runesmith in that other game  :Small Smile: 

We may have to start a new IC shortly.

----------


## rax

Yeah, would you look at that - page 50 already! And we've been going for over two years IRL!  :Small Smile:

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*40*], (1d100)[*3*], (1d10)[*9*], (1d10)[*8*] rolls for Gabriele's assailants

----------


## rax

And Gabriele just managed a confirmed Ulric's Fury to the bandit's head.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Haval

Didn't even check what part of him I hit.

Khorne Ulric is with her.

----------


## dojango

> Yeah, would you look at that - page 50 already! And we've been going for over two years IRL!


Thank you for sticking with it!  May it last 50 more!

----------


## rax

> Severin charges in swinging his mace, landing a glancing blow to a bandit's head...


 A glancing blow? I'll have you know that Severin hit almost as hard as he can!  :Small Big Grin: 

BTW, what does the crop of bandits Severin's men are fighting look like? Are they wearing mail armour or mostly leather? Anything that might identify them as Colten's veterans or mostly raw recruit/mercenaries?

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
Would Severin's Resistance to Magic and Resistance to Chaos talents apply to this WP test? They both provide +10 to resist magic.

----------


## dojango

I'd say resistance to chaos would apply but not resistance to magic because you're not resisting the magic of it, you're resisting the desire for the most delicious food you've ever had.

----------


## rax

WP test (1d100)[*93*] vs. 48 (WP 38, Resistance to Chaos +10) to resist scoffing the yummy apple sauce

----------


## rax

Using an FP to re-roll the Perception test if neither of us was sufficiently successful: (1d100)[*9*] vs. Int 39

----------


## dojango

Riding quickly through the woods is tricky, have Severin make a ride test

----------


## rax

Ride test (1d100)[*43*] vs Ag 62

----------


## rax

Busy setting up my new computer. Hope to be posting again tomorrow (Friday).

----------


## rax

I'm moving to a new apartmen today and during the weekend, so my posting will be spotty until we've settled in and gotten the new internet connection up and running.

----------


## dojango

Well, that largely wraps up the seven samurai inspired adventure.  Edit your sheets to include how you're spending your 400 xp.  Sir Laurens is asking you to head back to Castle Bremcote to deliver the reports, but you can always turn him down.  As far as loose ends are concerned, there are:

-missing halflings.  Myrtle Hornwood and Waleran Riverhopper.  A number of sources have suggested that Solomon Tollares has been capturing/buying slaves.

-halfling bandits.  There were reports of halfling bandits attacking ships from the east bank of the river.  Also the Riverhoppers claimed that they were attacked by halfling bandits.

-Otto the hunter.  Seems to have ambitions of conquest; also has had troubling associates.

-treasure hunt:  Rumors a treasure map hidden in the paintings?  Maybe?

And finally, can I get a WP test from each of you as well as a Navigation/follow trail test?

----------


## rax

Am I blind, or did you write somewhere that we also regain 2 Wounds?

I spent Severin's xp as follows:
+5 Int, Common Knowledge (Border Princes), Concealment, Silent Move.

As for what to do next, I'm good with returning to Bremcote with the reports. We sort of promised Belisarius that we'd put in a good word about tax relief as well, even if we suggested it should go via Sir Laurens.

After that, I'm up for trying to track down our missing halflings, which seems like it could be combined with looking into what's really going on across the river, though the latter seems like the sort of mission we should get from the Duke. There's not really much incentive for us to get to the bottom of the halfling bandits business without the promise of some sort of reward.

I'm lukewarm about the business with Otto the Hunter. OOC I'm interested in finding out what's really going on with him, and Severin is worried about what he might be up to, but he's no crusader, so he doesn't have a strong incentive to pursue the matter on his own initiative.

In the long term, Severin is absolutely up for a treasure hunt, but it can serve as a sort of background venture for now. Obviously we need to find someone who can translate the text Flora copied, but beyond that we'd need to research where we can find more of the paintings and work out how to gain access to them.

Finally, re Colten's firearm. A new one costs 300 gc and a Best Craftsmanship would cost 3,000 gc. I assume that even if we get it repaired, it'll be difficult to find someone in the Border Princes who would be prepared to cough up that sort of cash?

----------


## dojango

I don't think you guys stopped for healing in the aftermath of the battle, and you didn't have any of the magic apples, so the only recovery would be from the night's rest.




> Finally, re Colten's firearm. A new one costs 300 gc and a Best Craftsmanship would cost 3,000 gc. I assume that even if we get it repaired, it'll be difficult to find someone in the Border Princes who would be prepared to cough up that sort of cash?


I mean, that's the price that you would have to pay a master gunsmith in Altdorf or the dwarfhames to craft one for you.  Out here it's just a broken weapon...

----------


## Haval

Gabriele is getting battle hardened from surviving all that. Taking Ride, +1 A, +5 Wp, +5 Str to finish up the mercenary advances. 

I'd say it'd be better to go back to Bremcote to make the reports. As well as helping Belisarius Gabriele would like to keep on Le Houet's good side if only for the possibility of future work.

Would be up for looking for the missing Halflings for Berry's sake. Will likely check if Le Houet has any business for us over the river so there's a chance we can get paid as well.

Otto seems like a long term problem. It might be the sort of thing you need an army to deal with anyway. Obviously Gabriele is opposed to him even if he isn't a chaos worshiper.

A treasure hunt is good. I don't think Gabriele was that bothered by money when I made her, but ultimately it represents security in a region where you might really need it. Obviously we need an educated person or a helpful Dwarf first.




> And finally, can I get a WP test from each of you as well as a Navigation/follow trail test?


vs. Wp 42 after taking the advance
(1d100)[*91*]

Follow Trail vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*41*]

----------


## rax

Okay, so 1 Wound recovered. 

Totally forgot to roll for WP and Navigation.

*WP:* (1d100)[*91*] vs. 38

*Navigation:* (1d100)[*67*] vs. 54 (Int 44, Orientation +10)

Also, I really want to know two things:

1. Just what effect did all our booby-trapping have on Colten's army?

2. Is Flora flirting with Severin?

----------


## rax

Eh, might as well FP the Navigation check.  

(1d100)[*97*]

So that's a "no" and a "hell, no!".

----------


## dojango

Since you just picked up common knowledge BP, let's see how much Severin has picked up regarding the dwarven presence in these lands.  (1d100)[*68*]




> Also, I really want to know two things:
> 
> 1. Just what effect did all our booby-trapping have on Colten's army?
> 
> 2. Is Flora flirting with Severin?


1.  The second skirmish prompted him to launch the attack immediately, and the traps prevented him from getting in position with time to prepare his attack.  Because once they found the traps with their feet, they had to move more slowly.  Also a few of them were injured during the attack from the spikes, if you recall:




> although both Gabriele and Severin see a couple of the archers fall down as they climb through the ditch, clutching at their feet


2.  Can't have a seven-samurai themed adventure without a doomed romance between the mercenaries and a villager!

3.  If you're curious, the towers were giving the enemy a malus to hit you... but they occasionally rolled well enough to get their hits in.

4.  A point of insanity for each of you... you've killed and nearly been killed and fought in a grim and bloody battle.

----------


## Haval

> 2.  Can't have a seven-samurai themed adventure without a doomed romance between the mercenaries and a villager!


 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rax

> 2.  Can't have a seven-samurai themed adventure without a doomed romance between the mercenaries and a villager!


 Phew, good to know I wasn't misreading the situation then.  :Small Smile: 

Severin didn't respond because he didn't feel it would be appropriate due to the age difference. He's 52 (31 in human years) and you described Flora as "young", so I felt he would feel he was too old for her, not to mention that he had no intention of sticking around and didn't want her to get in trouble with her dad. 

If Severin were to go looking for romance it would probably be with a fellow wanderer or someone like Destiny Silverstrings - an older woman who's probably not looking for someone to settle down with.

----------


## dojango

So you see yourself as a henchman now?

----------


## Haval

More of a hired goon.

----------


## rax

Eh, better than a redshirt.  :Small Big Grin: 

I take it that Alders is the gaffer who wanted me to deliver the message to his Riverhopper in-law?

----------


## dojango

> Eh, better than a redshirt. 
> 
> I take it that Alders is the gaffer who wanted me to deliver the message to his Riverhopper in-law?


yeah, earlier you had asked about him and he was working but it's drink o'clock now.

----------


## dojango

I have someone who's expressed interest in joining, would either of you have any objections? Any particular type of character you want to have join in?

----------


## Haval

> I have someone who's expressed interest in joining, would either of you have any objections? Any particular type of character you want to have join in?


No objections. Don't really want to dictate to someone if they have a good idea for a character. Maybe someone with Fel to replace Alyssa.

----------


## LarsWester

> I have someone who's expressed interest in joining, would either of you have any objections? Any particular type of character you want to have join in?


Greetings I am the interested party I've just completed reading the in-character thread.   It took some time but was worth it.   I really enjoyed the last chapter with the Seven Samurai vibe.  I'll start rolling up a character in this thread I guess.   Should have everything fleshed out by tomorrow night.  I have tried several WFRP games on here but they all seem to die soon after starting.  Figure joining an already succesful game with dedicated players and GM is the way to go.  I appreciate you all being open to me joining Gab and Severin.  And if I get my character done quickly enough maybe they are already a hired guard for these Tilean merchants.
Thinking a human although a dwarf could solve a current problem.   Rolling non-race based stats below because if rax and haval would want a dwarf and dojango approves I'll go that route otherwise going human.
*"WS"* - (2d10)[*12*]
*"BS"* - (2d10)[*9*]
*"S"* - (2d10)[*15*]
*"T"* - (2d10)[*10*]
*"Ag"* - (2d10)[*10*]
*"Int"* - (2d10)[*5*]
*"WP"* - (2d10)[*10*]
*"Fel"* - (2d10)[*9*]
*"Wounds"* - (1d10)[*4*]
*"FP"* - (1d10)[*8*]
*"GC"* - (2d10)[*12*]
*"Career1"* - (1d1000)[*429*] from Career Compendium if acceptable
*"Career2"* - (1d1000)[*436*]

----------


## dojango

Boy, that's a tight band for the careers.  By my lookin, that makes you either a Dwarf Noble, Elf Messenger, Halfling Mercenary, or Human Initiate.  Since the whole point of rolling twice is to get a choice, I'd say you can roll again so you get an alternate set if none of these choices appeal.

----------


## LarsWester

> Boy, that's a tight band for the careers.  By my lookin, that makes you either a Dwarf Noble, Elf Messenger, Halfling Mercenary, or Human Initiate.  Since the whole point of rolling twice is to get a choice, I'd say you can roll again so you get an alternate set if none of these choices appeal.


Thank you for that mercy something not in the low 400s please.
*"Career"* - (1d1000)[*709*]
Ok interesting choices here.  
Dwarf Shieldbreaker
Halfling Servant go into spy
Human Riverwarden go into Verenean Investigator. 
Going to think on it tonight.  Welcome input from you all.

----------


## dojango

So Dwarf Shieldbreaker, Elf Seaman, Halfling Servant or Human Riverwarden.  A good set of choices, all told.  Like I said earlier, you'll have 2200 exp to spend to catch up to the other players.

----------


## LarsWester

> So Dwarf Shieldbreaker, Elf Seaman, Halfling Servant or Human Riverwarden.  A good set of choices, all told.  Like I said earlier, you'll have 2200 exp to spend to catch up to the other players.


2200 exp will push me into a second career can I assume to have trappings from both starting and second career?
Rax any issue with another halfling? They seem common enough in the setting so thinking about the Halfling Servant then going into Spy.   If you have any issue with 2 halflings then I'm thinking Human Riverwarden who left the Riverwarden career disillusioned by the corruption and became a Verenean Investigator ended up focusing on history aspect more than justice aspect.  Which brought him to the Border Princes.   The halfling servant/spy I would need to work out details with Dojango.  Distant 3rd is dwarven shieldbreaker/Sargeant.  Elf not even considering either option.   In fact 4th choice would be halfling mercenary.

----------


## dojango

Yeah, that's right.

----------


## dojango

Well, pick which character you want to play and I can suggest a few plot hooks/story elements drawn from the story.

For halflings there's a lot of possibilities:
Spy hired by Destiny and the halfling council to investigate rumors of slavery in Inselberg
Riverhopper who's embarrassed about fleeing Stralwald and wants to prove to Severin they're no coward
Riverhopper looking for Gretchen
Hornwood survivor looking for Myrtle

For Dwarves:
Basic missing relative quest.  If you want I can give you the deets
Repo man/spy for the Dwarven bank

Elves:
Unemployed sailor lookin' for a good time

Human VI:
If you choose this path I can give you a couple of missions and you can choose which one has sent you to this region.

----------


## rax

Sorry, completely missed this.  :Small Red Face: 

I have no problem with another Halfling - we had another one when we were starting out. I like your idea for a Riverwarden and then Verenean Investigator as well.

My real concerns are very self-centred - the game's been the "Gabriele and Severin Show" for so long now that it will feel odd having to consider the interests of a third PC (and player!). With that said, as long as you're willing to latch onto the stuff Gabriele and Severin have going on and are willing to stick with us as we adjust to the presence of another PC, I imagine it will all work out in time.

----------


## Haval

Hey, I would say don't worry about the Khazalid thing unless you're set on a Dwarf. We'll work that out eventually.

----------


## LarsWester

> Well, pick which character you want to play and I can suggest a few plot hooks/story elements drawn from the story.
> 
> For halflings there's a lot of possibilities:
> *Spy hired by Destiny and the halfling council to investigate rumors of slavery in Inselberg.* 
> Riverhopper who's embarrassed about fleeing Stralwald and wants to prove to Severin they're no coward
> Riverhopper looking for Gretchen
> Hornwood survivor looking for Myrtle


- So glad that you thought this direction as I was thinking this way too last night.   Destiny seems very well informed and this character could be part of the reason why. 



> For Dwarves:
> Basic missing relative quest.  If you want I can give you the deets
> Repo man/spy for the Dwarven bank


 - Interesting concept for the Noble career just doesn't mesh easily with the group.




> Elves:
> Unemployed sailor lookin' for a good time


Not into playing an elf.



> Human VI:
> If you choose this path I can give you a couple of missions and you can choose which one has sent you to this region.


 I'd be interested in hearing some of those missions.  It's between this VI concept and the halfling servant/spy.  Some concerns are that the halfling spy would be very poor at combat and doesn't start with any armor at all.  I'm 80% this option 20% the halfling spy.   Going to build this one out with the exp and see what he looks like.




> the game's been the "Gabriele and Severin Show" for so long now.


And its been a very enjoyable show!  I realize that it will take time for my character and myself to become a part of that show.  I don't think that the bond between my character and either of yours would ever be as strong as between Gabriele and Severin.   Comfortable playing a third wheel for a bit and earning the respect of those two.  I'm leaning strongly towards the VI human and at least the characters guiding ideals will match nicely with the others.

----------


## LarsWester

going forward with some *Spoiler: character generation rolls*
Show


*"RandomTalent1"* - (1d100)[*29*] - Lightning Reflexes
*"RandomTalent2"* - (1d100)[*51*] - Resistance to Disease
Randomizing Fluffy Stuff
*"Height"* - (1d10)[*8*] - 6'-0"
*"Weight"* - (1d100)[*77*] - 165lbs
*"Hair Color"* - (1d10)[*6*] - Light Brown
*"Eye Color"* - (1d10)[*2*] - Grey Blue
*"Distinguishing Mark"* - (1d100)[*4*] - Pox Marks
*"Siblings"* - (1d10)[*1*] - Only Child
*"Age"* - (1d100)[*7*] - 17 years is too young for two careers so going to say the d10s got confused here so 70 result which means 29.
*"Star Sign"* - (1d100)[*35*] - The Gloaming - Sign of Illusion and Mystery -  Ohhh cool sign for a VI. 
*"BirthplaceCP"* - (1d100)[*12*] - Hochland - fits great with River Warden we'll say he served on the Talabec River.
*"BirthplaceCP2"* - (1d100)[*89*] - Gruyden - Great random result here.  Known as the Shrine Village.   Home to only about 95 people but houses a shrine to each of the gods.  Fits nicely with VI
*"ForenameBoIN"* - (1d1000)[*850*] - Nickname table
*"SurnameBoIN"* - (1d1000)[*554*] - Reifsneider
*"DoomCP"* - (1d100)[*84*] - "Violent means brings your Doom" - probably true

----------


## LarsWester

apologies for the multi-posting forgot some rolls.
*Spoiler: more rolls required*
Show


*"Father's career"* - (1d100)[*90*] Tradesman
*"Mother's career"* - (1d100)[*81*] Thief
*"NicknameBoIN"* - (1d100)[*95*] Tatowierung?? = Tattoo maybe shortening it to Ta-to.  Let's say its of a rainbow trout jumping over set of scales on his left back shoulder.  
*"ActualNameBoIN"* - (1d845)[*300*] Harman is his real name.   So Harman "Ta-to" Reifsneider

----------


## LarsWester

*Harman "Ta-To" Reifsneider*In Character Thread
*Spoiler: Portrait*
Show




Character

*Name*
Harman "Tato" Reifsneider

*Race*
Human

*Career*
Verenean Investigator(CC p219)

*Previous Careers*
River Warden(CC p177)

*Sheet*
May include a link in the future



Personal Details

*Age*
29
*Gender*
Male

*Eyes*
Grey Blue
*Weight*
165lbs

*Hair*
Light Brown
*Height*
6'-0"

*Star*
The Gloaming- Sign of Illusion and Mystery
*Siblings*
Only Child

*Birthland*
Gruyden, Hochland

*Dist Mark*
Pox Marks, Tattoo of rainbow trout jumping over bronze scales on the left shoulder.

*Dooooom*
Violent Means brings your Doom



Main Profile


*WS*
*BS*
*S*
*T*
*Ag*
*Int*
*WP*
*Fel*

*Starting*
32
29
40
30
35
31
30
29

*Advance*
10
10
10
10
20
30
20
20

*Current*
*42*
*39*
*50*
*40*
*50*
*41*
*35*
*34*

Secondary Profile


*A*
*W*
*SB*
*TB*
*M*
*Mag*
*IP*
*FP*

*Starting*
1
11
4
3
4
0
0
4

*Advance*
1
5
-
-
0
0
--
--

*Current*
*2*
*7/13*
*5*
*4*
*4*
*0*
*0*
*1/4*


*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


*Spoiler: Combat Info*
Show

Movement

*Char*
*Move/Disengage*
*Charge*
*Run*

4
8
16
24



Weapons -W.I.P

*Name*
*Group*
*Dmg*
*Range*
*Reload*
*Qualities*

Sword (Hand Weapon)
Ord
SB(5)
-
-
none

Dagger
Ord
SB-3(2)
-
-
none

Pistol
Gunpowder
4
8/16
2 Full 10/10
Impact, Unreliable

Shield
Ord
SB-2(3)
-
-
Defensive, Special



Armor

*Name*
*Head*
*R. Arm*
*L. Arm*
*Body*
*R. Leg*
*L. Leg*

Hit Chance
01-15
16-35
36-55
56-80
81-90
91-00

Leather Skullcap
1
0
0
0
0
0

Leather Jack
0
1
1
1
0
0

*Total AP*
*1*
*1*
*1*
*1*
*0*
*0*




*Spoiler: Talents*
Show

Talents

*Keen Senses*
+20% to Perception Tests.

*Lightning Reflexes*
+5% to AG starting profile.

*Orientation*
+10% bonus on Navigation Skill Tests

*Resistance to Disease*
+10% bonus on Toughness tests to resist disease.

*Specialist Weapons Group (Gunpowder)*
Capable of using Gunpowder weapons.

*Streetwise*
+10% bonus on Charm and Gossip Skill tests when dealing with the criminal underworld.

*Very Strong*
+5% to S starting profile.





*Spoiler: Skills*
Show

Basic Skills

*Value*
*Skill Name*
*Char*
*+10%*
*+20%*
*Related Talents*

*20%*
Animal Care
Int


N/A

*17%*
Charm
Fel


Etiquette, Master Orator, Public Speaking, Schemer, *Streetwise*

*17%*
Command
Fel


N/A

*25%*
Concealment
Ag


Alley Cat, Rover, Tunnel Rat

*20%*
Consume Alcohol
T


N/A

*17%*
Disguise
Fel


Mimic

*25%*
Drive
S


N/A

*20%*
Evaluate
Int


Artistic, Dealmaker

*20%*
Gamble
Int


Super Numerate

*44%*
*Gossip*
Fel


Etiquette, *Streetwise*

*17%*
Haggle
Fel


Dealmaker

*25%*
Intimidate
S


Menacing

*41%*
*Outdoor Survival*
Int


N/A

*61%*
*Perception*
Int


Acute Hearing, Excellent Vision,*Keen Senses* Super Numerate, Trapfinder

*25%*
Ride
Ag


Trick Riding

*50%*
*Row*
S


N/A

*25%*
Scale Sheer Surface
S


N/A

*41%*
*Search*
Int


N/A

*50%*
*Silent Move*
Ag


Alley Cat, Rover, Tunnel Rat

*25%*
Swim
S


N/A

Advanced Skills

*Value*
*Skill Name*
*Char*
*+10%*
*+20%*
*Related Talents*

*51%*
Common Knowledge (Empire)
Int


Seasoned Traveler

*50%*
Pick Lock
Ag




*41%*
Read/Write
Int




*50%*
Sleight of Hand
Ag




*41%*
Speak Language (Reikspiel)
Int


Linguistics, Mimic, Seasoned Traveler

*51%*
Navigation
Int


*Orientation*

*41%*
Secret Signs (Scout)
Int







*Spoiler: Mutations and Insanities*
Show

Mutations

*None yet* 
but they're coming  :Small Frown: 

Insanities

*Still sane* 
but not for long!  :Belkar: 




*Spoiler: Trappings and Money*
Show

Money

*Gold Crowns*
*Silver Shillings*
*Brass Pennies*

15
4
10



Trappings

*Item*
*Enc*
*Description*

Dagger
10
None

Sword (Hand Weapon)
50
none

Shield
50
Defensive (+10% on Parry), Special (-10% on Opponent's BS)

Leather Jack
50
1AP (Body, Arms)

Common clothing and tattered cloak
25
Well worn

Rope, 10yd
50
Hempen

Pistol with Powder and Ammunition for 10 shots
25+40ammo
9/10 shots Impact (roll 2d10 take highest) Unreliable (95-99 weapon jammed 00 blows up)

Sling bag
5
Holds 200 Enc

Uniform
15
Talabec River Warden Uniform

Blanket
10
Old and worn but comfy

Wooden tankard and cutlery
7
Not fancy at all

Coin Purse
-
12GC starting coins

Riding Horse with Saddle and Harness
-
Traded Row Boat. Horse named Arbiter is a grey mare.

Lock Picks
20
Required to make a Pick Lock test

Magnifying Glass
5
x3 Magnification found in Old World Armoury

Manacles
20
comes with a single key

2 Homing Pigeons and Cages
-
Two birds are named Law and Justice and are from the Verenan Temple in Bergsburg


Leather Skullcap
10
1AP (Head) *- 3 GC*

Water Skin
30
Holds 1 gal of water*- 8 s*

Parchment
-
 5 sheets*5 s*

Ink, black
1
1 oz vial *5 gc*

Inkpen
-
 *1 gc*

17 heavy tallow candles in a small box.
150
 *1gc+17*3s*

gold ring
-
with purple stones set in it *Worth ?*

heavy dwarf-crafted sword
50
 covered with geometric decorative engravings.*Worth ?*



Encumbrance

*Max*
*Current*

500
473





*Spoiler: Experience and Advances Taken*
Show

Experience

*Total Gained*
*Spent*

2600
2500

Advances

*Advance*
*XP Cost*

+5% BS
Free

+10% BS
100

+5% S
100

+10% S
100

+5% T
100

+5% AG
100

+10% AG
100

+5% Int
100

+5% WP
100

+1 W
100

+2 W
100

Orientation Talent
100

Career Switch To Verenean Investigator(p219) 1200EXP Total Spent
100

+5% WS
100

+10% WS
100

+10% T
100

+1 A
100

Silent Move Skill
100

Read/Write Skill
100

Pick Lock Skill
100

Sleight of Hand Skill
100

Keen Senses Talent
100

Streetwise Talent
100

+15%AG
100

+10% INT
100

+5% Fel
100





*Spoiler: Yet to come*
Show


Required to Exit VI=3000EXP

+20%AG
100

+15% INT
100

+20% INT
100

+25% INT
100

+30% INT
100

+10% WP
100

+15% WP
100

+20% WP
100

+10% Fel
100

+15% Fel
100

+20% Fel
100

+3 W
100

+4 W
100

+5 W
100

Academic Knowledge(Law) Skill
100

Academic Knowledge(any two)
200

Command Skill
100

Common Knowledge (any one)
100

Concealment Skill
100

Disguise Skill
100

Follow Trail Skill
100

Shadowing Skill
100

Speak Language(Classical) Skill
100

Speak Language(Any One) Skill
100

Street Fighting or Strong-Minded Talents
100

Alley Cat or Coolheaded (+5% WP) Talent
100


Options from VI=900EXP

Common Knowledge (Empire) +10%
100

Gossip +20%
100

Perception +10%
100

Search +10%
100

Secret Signs (any one) Skill or Scout +10%
100

Speak Language (Reikspiel) +10%
100

Street Fighting or Strong-Minded Talents
100

Alley Cat or Coolheaded (+5% WP) Talent
100

Savvy (+5% INT) Talent
100

Available exits

Boatman(p31), Marine(p136), Roadwarden(p178), Seaman(p187), *Sergeant(p189)*, Smuggler(p196), Toll Keeper(p212), Wrecker(p254)
River Warden (exits)

Initiate(Verena)(p113), *Scholar(p182)*, *Spy(p198)*, *Witch Hunter(p231)*
Verenean Investigator (exits)

Militiaman (Dodge Blow, Trade(Gunsmith), Rapid Reload) 
Any Basic Career for 200 EXP

Bodyguard (Dodge Blow, Heal, Quick Draw) 
Any Basic Career for 200 EXP

Soldier (Dodge Blow, Heal, Lots of Talents) 
Any Basic Career for 200 EXP






There's a *lot* left to take in my current career including a lot of Profile advances.  I may never leave it.  Was wondering if I could switch out my row boat for a riding horse with saddle and harness? They are almost equal in costs.   He's not much of a fighter with middling BS and WS skills he is going to only improve in the Fel and Int traits.  So there's a lot of room to grow with this character.  

I'll get more of a back story up later but here's the short sweet version.

Born the only child of a tradesman in the Shrine Village his mother prayed daily for him to survive a childhood case of the pox.  She even left her career as a thief in a promise to Verena.  His mother feared my disease was a punishment for her criminal past.   Harman survived the pox leaving only a few scars on his face to tell of his battle with the disease.  He has have been resistant to disease ever since.  Harman's father arranged for him to work as a river warden patrolling the Talabec.   Harman was very proud of his service among the River Wardens.    He served for several years blissfully naive to the corruption of those around him.  Harman finally caught the ringleader of a bandit gang that had murdered some River Wardens.  Unfortunately this gang had plied the rights palms with coin and Harman's superiors were the chief reason they were so successful.   Harman discovered his superiors involvement with the gang but all the evidence was destroyed before the case could advance.  Disillusioned Harman  enlisted with the Cult of Verena as an investigator but before he could complete his training word reached him that the ringleader escaped and fled to the Border Princes region.   Since Harman vowed before Verena that the man would see justice he set off on the cold trail of the man to run him down and bring him to justice. 

I think Harman is a good fit for the ideals embodied by Gabriele and Severin.    Harman has a severe sense of justice and is angered at injustice, he cares for the common folk who he believes laws are meant to protect.   I hope you both agree.  He can also read and write so he may be useful in that regard.
*Spoiler: Private Character Notes*
Show


Searching for a criminal ringleader named Gerhart Lustig but going by the tradename The Drunken Weasel.
Gunpowder and shot available in Mirello (W26) and Sullivan's Gulch (V15), or possibly Tilean or Dwarven travelling merchants. 
Wages for guarding the caravan 8s a day for 3 weeks. 8 days a week.  =  24 x 8 = 192 s or 9gc 12s on completion.   Paid 3gc 4s.  Bought booze and mug -2p  Given 10 shot and powder owe it back.   Bought 1 week of rations = 6s. 
Found Treasure:
17 heavy tallow candles in a box.
"gold ring with purple stones set in it
heavy dwarf-crafted sword covered with geometric decorative engravings."
10gc reward for mines from Galeazzo.

----------


## dojango

Decimal currency is the mark of Tzeentch

1 gold crown (gc) = 20 silver shillings (s) = 240 brass pennies (p)
1 silver shilling = 12 brass pennies

----------


## Haval

Everything's in multiples of 9  :Small Tongue: 

Lars - Seems fine. There's a lot of skills in that career. And he's literate.

----------


## LarsWester

> Decimal currency is the mark of Tzeentch
> 
> 1 gold crown (gc) = 20 silver shillings (s) = 240 brass pennies (p)
> 1 silver shilling = 12 brass pennies


Thanks been playing way to much 5e I forgot about a proper exchange system.

----------


## LarsWester

> Everything's in multiples of 9 
> 
> Lars - Seems fine. There's a lot of skills in that career. And he's literate.


One that's missing is Heal.  I don't really even have a path to get it anytime soon.  But so far Dojango has always had a NPC healer around somewhere.

----------


## dojango

I guess people should make perception/outdoor survival/navigation/secret signs (scout) tests if they have them, in addition to Harman's gossip test.

----------


## Haval

Gossip test to ask around and have some indication of what the road to Inselberg might be like. If there's anywhere that people have been ambushed in the past.
vs. Fel 32
(1d100)[*23*]

Perception
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*5*]

Outdoor Survival for hunting purposes
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*62*]

Secret Signs (Ranger)
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## LarsWester

Tests coming up.
Gossip test to pick up rumors about my bandit target.  Since this relates to the criminal world would Streetwise +20% apply.
*"GossipVS39or59"* - (1d100)[*70*]
Perception test for the trip
*"PerceptionVs56"* - (1d100)[*32*]
Outdoor Survival test for the hunting along the way.
*"SurvivalVs36"* - (1d100)[*18*]
Navigation test for not getting lost and remembering the path taken.
*"NavigationVs46"* - (1d100)[*64*]
To notice any secret scout signs posted. 
*"SecretSignsScoutVs36"* - (1d100)[*48*]

----------


## rax

Gossip +10 vs. 52 (1d100)[*9*]

Perception vs. 44 (1d100)[*71*]

Outdoor Survival vs. 44 (1d100)[*34*]

Navigation +Orientation vs. 54 (1d100)[*11*]

Secret Signs (Scout) vs. 44 (1d100)[*29*]

*Edit:* Severin be like - "Ambush? What ambush?"

----------


## LarsWester

> Gossip +10 vs. 52 [roll0]
> 
> Perception vs. 44 [roll1]
> 
> Outdoor Survival vs. 44 [roll2]
> 
> Navigation +Orientation vs. 54 [roll3]
> 
> Secret Signs (Scout) vs. 44 [roll4]
> ...


If you had to pick *one* to fail might as well be the one Gab and I passed.

----------


## LarsWester

I took red for speech since blue and green seem to be Severin and Gabriele's colors.  Let me know if I should pick another for some reason.

----------


## rax

Sorry for the incomplete IC post. The weekend's been a real drain on my energy. I'll try and finish up tomorrow.

----------


## LarsWester

I made a post but only because it was reacting to Bremcote questions.

----------


## LarsWester

There's about a dozen of these halfling "scouts" definitely not bandits wanting to see our caravan?

----------


## dojango

Yeah, they're not bandits because they say they're not, would they lie?

----------


## Haval

Bandits with authority. So like corrupt local police who might knick things in passing if they can get away with it.

I suppose it doesn't have to be the case that Gretchen is still working for Sol, but it's what we heard about in Stralwald. Not the same as trusting her obviously.

----------


## rax

Fun fact: I was going to leave at least half of Severin's cash with Destiny because hauling along nearly 100 gc into a bandit nest seemed like a bad idea. And then I forgot all about it.  :Small Big Grin: 

*@dojango*
Any chance we can retcon that so that Severin has a little less than half his wealth with him?

----------


## LarsWester

Felt like bringing some things out in the open.
Severin and Gabriele have been hired to do something extra in Inselberg but Harman has not.   He will probably just spend his time looking for clues for his own quest and getting in with the other guards.  He would be willing to help S & G if they requested it but at this point his only employer is Lorenzo.  We are technically under contract even for the projected week in Inselberg so Lorenzo might have us on guard duty some nights but it sounds like tonight we have off.

----------


## dojango

Severin:  Yes, you can.  And the BQ Firearm, is that with Destiny, hidden with Lorenzo, or being carried around?
Harman:  Also correct, unless they revealed their true purpose.  You can also scout around looking for Gerhart or the river bandits.  You heard rumors that bandits were attacking riverboats in this region, after all.  Also, yes, Lorenzo will ask the three of you to stand guard half of every third night.

----------


## Haval

> Felt like bringing some things out in the open.
> Severin and Gabriele have been hired to do something extra in Inselberg but Harman has not.   He will probably just spend his time looking for clues for his own quest and getting in with the other guards.  He would be willing to help S & G if they requested it but at this point his only employer is Lorenzo.  We are technically under contract even for the projected week in Inselberg so Lorenzo might have us on guard duty some nights but it sounds like tonight we have off.


I'd say since you've mentioned why Harman is in the Border Princes Gabriele would be willing to back him up if he needs it. I think anyone who isn't from here is immediately more trustworthy by comparison so Harman might be useful to have around. Will have to work up to telling him about Le Houet though.

The gun isn't something that Gabriele intends to shoot with, at least unless she picks up the talent at some point. We can leave it with Destiny or someone else trustworthy unless Severin has other ideas.




> Fun fact: I was going to leave at least half of Severin's cash with Destiny because hauling along nearly 100 gc into a bandit nest seemed like a bad idea. And then I forgot all about it.


Same actually. I remember now that there was mention of a Dwarven bank. I forgot to timesplit.

----------


## dojango

There is a dwarven bank, but it isn't active in Bremcote.  You have a letter of credit from a Tilean bank, which would be honored at face value by the Tilean merchants.  The dwarven bank would take it at a discount (90% of face value) and you might be able to sell to someone who understands the concept of banking at an even steeper discount.

----------


## Haval

Really should FP the perception roll
(1d100)[*11*]

----------


## LarsWester

Is retching man one of the caravan guards or a stranger?

----------


## dojango

> Is retching man one of the caravan guards or a stranger?


A stranger

----------


## LarsWester

Requested Rolls.  In character posting later when I have more time.
*"ConcealmentVs22"* - (1d100)[*54*]
*Spoiler: If Gabriele requests Harman to move forward*
Show


*"Silent MoveVs45"* - (1d100)[*63*]

----------


## rax

Just checking, but the description Severin's informant gave of Tick matches the man, right? I was mostly having Severin ask to keep up the pretense that he's never met Tick, but a secondary goal was to make sure that it was the same guy.

----------


## dojango

> Just checking, but the description Severin's informant gave of Tick matches the man, right? I was mostly having Severin ask to keep up the pretense that he's never met Tick, but a secondary goal was to make sure that it was the same guy.


Yeah it checks out.  In a world without photographs, it's hard to describe someone to someone else, lol.

----------


## LarsWester

Getting flashbacks to my college experience.

----------


## rax

Did you often wake up to find your boots and valuables stolen after passing out?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## LarsWester

hah no but the taking care of stinking drunk man-childs rings a bell.  I was a R. A. of my dorm floor.

----------


## rax

> Severin:  Yes, you can.  And the BQ Firearm, is that with Destiny, hidden with Lorenzo, or being carried around?


Just noticed that I never answered your question. The firearm is definitely stashed with Destiny if she agrees to take the thing. It's not like either of us can use it and those things are way heavy IIRC. No point in lugging it around.

----------


## LarsWester

I won't be posting over the weekend this week.  In general over the weekend will be rough for me to post but this weekend I got a out of state bachelor party to go to.  We are going to be playing poker and board games while drinking over-priced beer in a cabin.

----------


## dojango



----------


## LarsWester

"Heading down the path back to the wagons is not particularly safe in the darkness, and so they head into the village to find the inn."
So my intention was to sleep by the wagons but the above statement made it seem like that it got too late and dark for that to be an option anymore.
It will take the last bit of coin that Harman brought up to buy a room so maybe if the path down is still workable he will embarrassing take a look at his coins and realize he can't afford a night.

----------


## Haval

I'm flexible. I had the impression that sleeping here might be a bad idea but it's safety in numbers either way. I do what to take a look at the mine while its dark, but maybe we can have a look around in daylight first.

I'll get a post up after work.

----------


## dojango

> OOC: Just checking if it would be suspicious to go downstairs and unbar the door if we sneak out at night. I'm guessing yes...


Yeah, when you were a messenger back in the empire, usual protocol is to wake up the innkeeper if you need to leave before the door is unbarred.  So they can re-bar it.  Of course, nobody in their right mind would do that in a remote coaching inn, but in a city or village it might be more normal.

The chamber pot is under the bed as is standard.

----------


## dojango

If you guys want to sneak out at night, it will be an agility test to get out of the room at night without falling.  Move silently to scout out the mine area without alerting anyone.  Otherwise we can move on to the morning, and let me know what you want to do.

----------


## Haval

I probably shouldn't try it alone, but I'll wait for someone else to weigh in first.

----------


## rax

Well, Severin's got night vision, a high Ag score, and he's trained in Silent Move. Seems silly not to make use of that.  :Small Wink:  He's also got 10 yards of rope in his pack that he may have brought along from the caravan just in case...if *dojango* is okay with that.

----------


## Haval

In that case Gabriele will go and see Harman to let him know and see if he wants to go for a walk.

----------


## dojango

Yeah that's fine, who wouldn't leave home without their 10 yards of rope?

----------


## LarsWester

> In that case Gabriele will go and see Harman to let him know and see if he wants to go for a walk.


Torn here because I the player want to go along with you to scout the mine but Harman doesn't have a reason to do so.  But Harman staying in the room could result in me the player being sidelined for a large period of time.   Tough call.  Any help on an in character reason for Harman to go to the mines.   Maybe Gabreile can suggest that someone there might know about the river bandit.

----------


## rax

Gabriele and Severin are actually quite well off. We could always pay Harman to join us. He doesn't have to know the real reason we're scouting the mines, just that we're prepared to pay him to be our backup and to keep his mouth shut. 

If Harman needs a cover story, Severin would probably feed him the line that they're looking for a Halfling girl who may have been abducted from Stralwald by Tick and brought here. That's at least partly true.

----------


## LarsWester

That story of someone being abducted by the bandit he just saw steal from a drunk would be enough to get him climbing out a window.

----------


## Haval

Not going to lie to Harman. Will just leave some things out.

----------


## dojango

You'll be paid expenses (if you keep receipts, or at least an accounting) which includes payments to informants and backup as well.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
I take it that the hatch Gabriele found wasn't concealed in any way?

----------


## dojango

> *@dojango*
> I take it that the hatch Gabriele found wasn't concealed in any way?


No, it was out in the open.  A little ways away from the main trail, but there were some prints around it.  Hard to tell how recently in the dark, though.

----------


## Haval

in case this is useful for anyone


https://www.humblebundle.com/books/w...tm_medium=link

----------


## rax

That's a lot of WFRP!  :Small Big Grin: 

BTW, just checking so I'm reading everyone's IC posts right - there's a consensus that we shouldn't go down the path on this side of the mesa during the night, correct?

----------


## LarsWester

Harman is along for the ride meaning if you two wanted to go down he'd follow but Gabriele wisely suggests against it.   Good with returning to the room.

----------


## Haval

I'd be willing to try but I don't think we're in a hurry. Go back to the rooms unless there's anything else out here we want to look at while it's dark.

----------


## dojango

Saw this in front of my house this morning

----------


## Haval

Nice.

(this message is too short)

----------


## LarsWester

When do we need to report back for guard duty at the caravan?

----------


## dojango

> When do we need to report back for guard duty at the caravan?


tomorrow night

----------


## rax

Sorry for disappearing these last few days, some personal stuff's come up. I'll catch up tomorrow (Thursday) and inject Severin into the planning/discussions.

----------


## rax

I felt the need to try and summarize our mission and what we know so far.

Le Houet's overall wish was for us to look for assets who could pass on information about Tollares. To me, an "asset" implies a longer term relationship, but we haven't really been entrusted with either the funds or the authority to set up some sort of spy network, so I assume the Le Houet actually meant for us to find out what we can, however we can, by just asking around and/or infiltrating Inselberg ourselves.

Specific questions she wanted answers to:
1. Was Tollares behind the recent spate of attacks on river shipping near Stralwald?
*Answer:* Local sources so far say no. They blame the Stralwald halflings or Otto the Hunter, but Tick's story suggests there might be a third gang operating in the area. 

2. How many loyal men does Tollares have behind him?
*Answer:* When he took over Inselberg, it was no more than a dozen or so. He's expanded his operation since then, but Galeazzo cited the same number in addition to named loyalists like Renn the Chiseler (runs the mines), Beauregard Scully (troubleshooter), Brandmeister Ethan, and Gretchen (chief scout). We also know that Tollares has suffered some unexplained disappearances lately.  

3. How loyal are the poeple of Inselberg to him?
*Answer:* If Rebecca is anything to go by - not very. They appreciate him keeping some sort of order and bringing in trade, but they'd probably be equally loyal to any other power that could do the same. Still, we've only really talked to Rebecca, so we ideally need to talk to more locals about this.

4. What are the defences like?
*Answer:* The top of the mesa isn't heavily fortified, but we know there's only two obvious pathways to the top and they're both covered by arrow slits built into the rock. To get a better idea of the defences as a whole, we need to explore the tunnels beneath the mesa. The mines are protected by a palisade.

5. What's the output of the mine?
*Answer:* No clue as yet.

6. Who's buying the copper?
*Answer:* Trading caravans - quite possibly Tileans like Galeazzo and Lorenzo - but we've no firm evidence.

What we need to do and what we need to find out more about**:
1. We need to corner Tick to find out if he took Myrtle. He could also be a good source of information about Tollares' operation in general, like how many men he has and what's going on with the disappearances. As soon as he's served his purpose, we need to get rid of him - permanently.

2. We need to explore the tunnels under the mesa to find out more about Inselberg's defences. We can do that by sneaking down at night.

3. It would be useful to learn more about the spate of disappearances. Since guards have been lost as well, signing on as replacements seems like a viable strategy - it can also allow us to find out how many warriors Tollares has. However, before we do so, Tick must die to keep our cover intact.

4. Learning more about the mine will require sneaking in and/or being employed as guards, but it's not a surefire way of learning about the output or who's buying the copper. We may need to infiltrate Solomon's hall and get hold of his business accounts to do that.

----------


## dojango

That's a good summary; what would you like to do first?

Also there's another name you were given, Nasir, who opened up the copper mines for Solomon.  He would be more like the head miner, while Renn is in charge of security and workforce motivation.

----------


## Haval

Sorry, just getting to this now. 

On assets Rebecca is a start. We don't have to tell her who we're working for but she gets to be a source of local news for any other agents Le Houet might want to send through here.

1) On the attacks on shipping question, I suppose we can see if Tollares' people ever appeared notably richer suddenly. If there is a third group is there any chance that they come to Inselberg to drink or fence what they stole?

2) So he probably has enough people to defend the path up the mesa if he had to. Should be easy enough to see if he's trying to hire more. Maybe we just have find out if there's anywhere his people like to drink and talk out of turn.

On the disappearances I'd say there's no guarantee that the mines are properly deserted. 

3) For talking to locals. Are there other bars. Do they have a church? And I suppose we could go shopping.

I'd say we mostly have to deal with Tick as soon as possible.

----------


## dojango

As far as entertainment, there's the inn for people with money, the open-air pulqueria for the cheap stuff, and the brothel.  There's not really any organized religion that you can tell, people probably have private shrines tucked away in their homes or in the fields.  The village is larger than Stralwald but far smaller than Castle Bremcote.

----------


## rax

The time limit before we need to report back to the caravan, is that because the caravan will be leaving then - if so, that seems like a very quick visit - or is it because it's some of the other guards' turn to enjoy the local entertainment?

----------


## dojango

You're supposed to stand guard duty that night

----------


## rax

Thanks for clearing that up. So we'll be able to keep investigating after pulling guard duty for one night?

In other news, things will be pretty hectic at work at least until the weekend, so I don't expect I'll have the energy to post for a couple of days.

----------


## dojango

Yeah today is a holiday and I'll be out of town until Sunday so I probably won't post either.

----------


## dojango

If you want to roll to see how well the hunting is, you can roll outdoor survival

----------


## Haval

Let's do that
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*96*]

----------


## rax

Severin will do the same.

Outdoor Survival test vs. Int 44 (1d100)[*33*]

----------


## LarsWester

ugh sorry for ghosting over the past two weeks.  Three causes two of which are over. 
1. Starting a new campaign as GM.
2. Took a week of vacation.
3. Punished for that week of vacation with the work week from hell last week.  
Anyways if you'll still have me I'll jump back in posting and assume Harman was deep in thought as he wordlessly followed Severin and Gabriele around the campground.   He would mainly be trying to keep an eye out for his river bandit from back in the Empire.

----------


## dojango

no worries, thanks for coming back.  That sounds good.

----------


## Haval

> ugh sorry for ghosting over the past two weeks.  Three causes two of which are over. 
> 1. Starting a new campaign as GM.
> 2. Took a week of vacation.
> 3. Punished for that week of vacation with the work week from hell last week.  
> Anyways if you'll still have me I'll jump back in posting and assume Harman was deep in thought as he wordlessly followed Severin and Gabriele around the campground.   He would mainly be trying to keep an eye out for his river bandit from back in the Empire.


I saw the thread. Hope it goes well.

I don't think it was answered IC but Gabriele is willing to help him out with that.

----------


## LarsWester

Perception check for looking for bandit around the town and mine.  
*PerceptionVs56* - (1d100)[*57*] not even sure if the main bad guy is here but maybe Harman picks up on one of the main guys henchmen or some other clue.  
Edit - Missed by 1.  Going to assume that it was a fruitless day for Harman.

----------


## rax

> ugh sorry for ghosting over the past two weeks.  Three causes two of which are over. 
> 1. Starting a new campaign as GM.
> 2. Took a week of vacation.
> 3. Punished for that week of vacation with the work week from hell last week.  
> Anyways if you'll still have me I'll jump back in posting and assume Harman was deep in thought as he wordlessly followed Severin and Gabriele around the campground.   He would mainly be trying to keep an eye out for his river bandit from back in the Empire.


 No worries, welcome back.

----------


## Haval

So, first watch is probably easier, but there's also more of a chance of being asleep in the middle of something if anything bad happens.

----------


## LarsWester

> So, first watch is probably easier, but there's also more of a chance of being asleep in the middle of something if anything bad happens.


I would say 1st watch.  And I want more info on these new merchants jumping our Lorenzo in line.

----------


## dojango

> I would say 1st watch.  And I want more info on these new merchants jumping our Lorenzo in line.


Roll gossip to see how well you can elicit information from Lorenzo and the other guards.

----------


## Haval

Gossip just in case
vs. Fel 32
(1d100)[*51*]

----------


## rax

I'll aim to get a reply in tomorrow. Juggling work and entertaining my son, who's home sick at least for another day.

----------


## Haval

Job interview on Wed. I'll try and get a reply up as soon as possible around that.

----------


## rax

Tossing in a Gossip test for Severin if it's allowed and still relevant.

(1d100)[*43*] vs. 52 (Fel 42, Gossip +10)

----------


## LarsWester

Harman Gossip check. 
*Gossipvs39* - (1d100)[*12*] not sure if Streetwise applies so leaving it off.

----------


## rax

A belated Merry Christmas to you all, and I will excuse my lack of posting by blaming the self same holiday.  :Small Wink: 

I expect I'll post IC tomorrow.

----------


## LarsWester

Happy holidays to all.   I figure things will be slow for a few days

----------


## LarsWester

So my posting is going to be slow to non-existant for the next 5 days.  But I envision Harman actually remaining on guard duty while Severin and Gabriele go off to the other camp.   My wife has Covid so I am taking care of her and our 22 month old.  So time is limited.

----------


## Haval

Sorry to hear that.

----------


## dojango

Yeah, that sucks.  Hopefully she recovers soon.

----------


## rax

Sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself and your family, then jump back in when you have the time and energy.

----------


## dojango

The mods have asked us to start a new thread, so here it is:

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...4#post25321044

----------


## Haval

Was wondering about that. How high can we get without it breaking the forum.

----------


## LarsWester

I think they request a new thread start at 50 pages.    I'm getting freed up so please consider Harman available for action.   Wondering if the three of us should forego some sleep and hunt down the horse bandits at night.   See if we can get paid from the other caravan leader.   Maybe work out a deal where Lorenzo gets rights to _some_ ore.   Our watch is ending soon.

----------


## rax

Eh, doesn't feel like the other caravan gaurds see an urgent need for our help, and we have plenty on our plates already, so I'm having Severin recommend we mind our own business.

----------


## dojango

So what do you guys want to do?

----------


## LarsWester

Maybe we can talk to Lorenzo about him offering our services to Otto for any problems in the mines in exchange for a cut of some of the ore.

----------


## Haval

> Maybe we can talk to Lorenzo about him offering our services to Otto for any problems in the mines in exchange for a cut of some of the ore.


It's worth a try actually. It's a bit more of a justification then just trying to join up as mercenaries. And we maybe look less like two mercenaries who were at Stralwald.

Other then that, for the sake of answering some of the questions from Rax's list from earlier

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=749

Gabriele is going to spend some time at the pulqueria to get more of a sense of people's attitude to Tollares. I think we wanted to talk to more people.
Gossip vs. Fel 32
(1d100)[*8*]

And will be keeping an eye out for Tick because I ideally want to know where he sleeps and hangs out during the day.
Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*92*]

Will be keeping her distance if she can but might have to just deal with getting noticed if it happens

Do the rest of us know about Harman's target? I could probably throw a Gossip test at that as well if we do.

----------


## LarsWester

Yeah Harman would have shared the story of his target while on guard duty.   Do we want to take Tick out?   Wouldn't be the first bandit Harman's killed.

----------


## Haval

I think it's safer so we don't have to answer awkward questions.

At the least we need a story about what we were doing in Stralwald if that doesn't work out. Maybe they just paid really well.

----------


## rax

Severin does feel that Tick has outstayed his welcome on Esmeralda's good green earth, but he wants to squeeze him for information about Myrtle (really important) and anything else related to our official mission (less important) before putting him down. So ideally we need to get Tick alone somewhere where we can interrogate him undisturbed. 

Severin will absolutely help Harman with his business if Harman helps with Severin's. 

I agree that using Lorenzo to open the door to getting hired by Tollares seems like a good idea. Again, however, that will ideally happen after Tick has "deserted his post". If we can get ourselves hired, then perhaps it will also be easier to take a look at the Dwarven underground.

*@dojango*
Would a Gossip test to find out where Tick sleeps or hangs out when off duty risk alerting him to our presence?

----------


## LarsWester

> Would a Gossip test to find out where Tick sleeps or hangs out when off duty risk alerting him to our presence?


One plan for the taking Tick out is to have Harman play bait at the bar.  He already jumped one young drunk guy to steal his boots.  Imagine if there was a drunk with a gun talking loudly about how he can't find powder anywhere.  It doesn't matter how many crowns he has if no has powder.

----------


## dojango

> Severin does feel that Tick has outstayed his welcome on Esmeralda's good green earth, but he wants to squeeze him for information about Myrtle (really important) and anything else related to our official mission (less important) before putting him down. So ideally we need to get Tick alone somewhere where we can interrogate him undisturbed. 
> 
> Severin will absolutely help Harman with his business if Harman helps with Severin's. 
> 
> I agree that using Lorenzo to open the door to getting hired by Tollares seems like a good idea. Again, however, that will ideally happen after Tick has "deserted his post". If we can get ourselves hired, then perhaps it will also be easier to take a look at the Dwarven underground.
> 
> *@dojango*
> Would a Gossip test to find out where Tick sleeps or hangs out when off duty risk alerting him to our presence?


Depends on how you do... a simple failure wouldn't risk it, but a mega failure?  Word might get back to him that someone's looking for him.

Spreading rumors about a target would also be a gossip check as well.

----------


## LarsWester

> Planting bait rumors and finding more about Tick's schedule will need gossip checks from Harman and Severin


[roll0]
To find out Tick's schedule.  Not sure if my Streetwise talent applies or not.

----------


## LarsWester

Apparently i previewed the last post which messed with roing (1d100)[*43*] if streetwise applies then its 48 orherwise 38.

----------


## rax

Gossip check (1d100)[*39*] vs. 52
FP re-roll if needed (1d100)[*33*]

In other news, I've finally managed to catch covid and it's playing out like a really bad cold. I've basically no energy and no ability to concentrate. So for the time being, please feel free to NPC Severin and post for me if needed to keep the action going.

----------


## LarsWester

> Gossip check [roll0] vs. 52
> FP re-roll if needed [roll1]
> 
> In other news, I've finally managed to catch covid and it's playing out like a really bad cold. I've basically no energy and no ability to concentrate. So for the time being, please feel free to NPC Severin and post for me if needed to keep the action going.


Sorry to hear that man.  Rest and get better.

----------


## Haval

> Gossip check [roll0] vs. 52
> FP re-roll if needed [roll1]
> 
> In other news, I've finally managed to catch covid and it's playing out like a really bad cold. I've basically no energy and no ability to concentrate. So for the time being, please feel free to NPC Severin and post for me if needed to keep the action going.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully it's mild.

----------


## dojango

Yeah, hopefully you feel better in a few days, we'll still be here.

----------


## rax

I'm better(-ish) but have a nasty cough to remind me of my brush with covid. Saps the energy right out of you...

I'm happy to let Harman and Gabriele do the IC talking for now, assume Severin goes along with whatever they come up with.

----------


## LarsWester

Do we want to try and see if we can get hired to investigate the mine issues or just go sticking our noses in there?  I thought we mentioned maybe getting our caravan master to suggest to Sol that we go take a look.   Tick can't be found right now so maybe we try to find and remove that guy first.

----------


## rax

Since Severin has put us forward for investigating the disappearances, it feels like the next logical step is to keep pushing that angle, preferably with the backing of Lorenzo. Sneaking off to investigate the dwarven tunnels by ourselves seems like a worse idea, since our conversation likely means we're going to be watched for a while. 

If we run into Tick, we'll have to be opportunistic in dealing with him. If he tries to rat us out to Sol, we can honestly claim that while we were serving the Duke at Stralwald, we're serving Lorenzo now (we're mercenaries after all). We can certainly be honest about our dislike for Tick as well, so that Sol is in no doubt that Tick is ratting us out because he's an enemy as much as out of any sense of loyalty to his new employer.

----------


## LarsWester

Okay so off to find Lorenzo then right?

----------


## Haval

I'd say so. Deciding not to worry too much about running into Tick might make things easier.

----------


## rax

Severin's having a fit of sarcasm...

----------


## dojango

Well they are being jerks so that's fair.  I'll get a post up tomorrow.

----------


## rax

In ages past, there was a WFRP adventure in White Dwarf featuring disappearances in a mine. The culprit turned out to be an Ambull from 40k.  :Small Big Grin: 

I'm quite looking forward to finding out what's behind the disappearances in our little campaign...

----------


## Haval

> In ages past, there was a WFRP adventure in White Dwarf featuring disappearances in a mine. The culprit turned out to be an Ambull from 40k. 
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to finding out what's behind the disappearances in our little campaign...


If it's an Ambull we're in a lot of trouble.   :Small Smile:

----------


## LarsWester

Would Outdoor Survival give any information about the mushrooms?
*OSvs36* - (1d100)[*71*] probably not with that roll!

----------


## Haval

Good point

Outdoor Survival on Mushrooms
vs. Int 38
(1d100)[*39*]

Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 if Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*11*]

----------


## LarsWester

Just a note to say I've been dealing with a bit of an illness.  I'll be posting again soon but may need a day or two more.  Don't hold up on account of Harman.  He'll just tag along bumping his head.

----------


## rax

Absolutely knackered today. Aiming to post tomorrow evening.

----------


## LarsWester

Would it be a Strength check to climb the rope up the shaft?

----------


## dojango

Scale Sheer Surface (Basic, Str) would be the relevant test.

----------


## Haval

I suppose Harman's welcome to have a go. Gabriele only has it at basic.

----------


## LarsWester

Also only have it at basic but let's give it a shot.
*SSSvs25* - (1d100)[*11*] and burning a Fortune Point if needed *SSSvs25* - (1d100)[*85*]  will post in character based on result.

----------


## rax

Sorry, why is Harman climbing up the elevator shaft? Just to see what's up there?

----------


## LarsWester

Yeah Marina specifically mentioned maybe someone should climb up the shaft.  
*" If we wanted to someone could try to climb up the shaft to see if it goes somewhere else, but it might just be a dead end."* 

Thought it might be good to give it a shot.

----------


## rax

She said "could", not "should".  :Small Wink:

----------


## LarsWester

Well true point there but in my mind I was remembering as should and then copied the text and sure enough its could.   So just doing it to do it I guess.  Worst case scenario Harman falls a thousand feet to he's untimely death.

----------


## rax

Nah, you've still got Fate Points, right?

----------


## LarsWester

For sure. He'd manage to grab a hold of something three levels down.   I'm about 70% sure he's just going to find a dead end above but you never know he could come across another opening a level or two up and find some useful stuff.   I'm one of those that like to explore the whole dungeon mine.

----------


## Haval

Well, it worked.  :Small Big Grin:  

I think the problem is having the skill based on Str. How many PCs have strength over 40 and Scale Sheer Surface. I suppose you need to rely on the climb being easy enough for the GM to give you a bonus.

----------


## dojango

As long as someone has the other end, you'll be OK

----------


## LarsWester

Just wanted to OOC say that Harman is being rather hoardy with the items so as not to share things with the three other mercs rather than keep it from Gab and Severin.

----------


## Haval

I wouldn't worry about it. And Gabriele has no reason to know about Dwarf weapons for certain so has no reason to care about the sword.

----------


## LarsWester

Did we ever locate the town above's wells on the surface?   About how much higher does the rope go from this level? And does this section open up to where we were exploring or are we on the opposite side of the fortifications and only able to see where we were previously?

----------


## rax

> Just wanted to OOC say that Harman is being rather hoardy with the items so as not to share things with the three other mercs rather than keep it from Gab and Severin.


 No worries. Severin isn't a sword guy and as long as we all agree to share loot OOC it doesn't really matter who pockets something first.

----------


## dojango

> Did we ever locate the town above's wells on the surface?   About how much higher does the rope go from this level? And does this section open up to where we were exploring or are we on the opposite side of the fortifications and only able to see where we were previously?


I don't think you ever specifically asked about where the wells are; but there's one in the center of town and another one out in the fields.  When you say 'the rope', which one are you thinking of?  There are rope buckets that go from the wells on the surface to the cisterns in the "living areas" of the dwarf settlement, and then there is the one Harman fixed which goes from the "living area" to the top level of the "mine".  The only way between this level of the fortress and the area below that you have found is the elevator shaft that you guys climbed up.  It's pretty easy for your characters to figure out that one of the brick walls in the settlement (the one without the skeletons in front of it) is the same wall that blocked off the pathway from the mine to the rest of the settlement.

The fortifications are the ones that look out over the paths that lead up to the top of the mesa; you briefly explored them one night but didn't bring any supplies so you didn't explore the area too much.  You have now approached them from the interior of the fort, and as was noted before, it is clear that they are occasionally used for trash disposal or a quiet spot to get drunk or scrawl graffiti or avoid work.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman's "fool of a Took" experiment had a point besides encouraging the foolishness of Pietro and Zdenko.

----------


## dojango

I guess it's easy enough to climb down without having to roll, just loop the rope around the frame and untie it from the bottom.

----------


## dojango

Out of curiosity, what's your marching order?  And also how's your perception checks doing?  No reason.

----------


## Haval

I assume Severin's in the lead because Hobbit eyes. Gabriele can be in the middle somewhere.

Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 if Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*84*]

----------


## Haval

Haven't used a reroll today and this seems important
(1d100)[*98*]

People are too loud

----------


## LarsWester

*PerceptionVs56* - (1d100)[*36*]  Harman could be second after Severin.

----------


## rax

Totally unimportant Perception check (1d100)[*41*] vs. Int 44

Pre-emptive re-roll if needed (1d100)[*57*]

----------


## LarsWester

Yikes time to kill some scary lizard folk type things. 
*Init* - (1d10+45)[*53*]

----------


## Haval

Initiative
(1d10+48)[*57*]

----------


## dojango

Gabriele is surprised this round, but Harman acts before the lizards (48 is the number to beat, Severin).

----------


## LarsWester

Does that mean I'm in the clear to post In-character combat round?   Are the Lizard folk right up on us meaning Harman can use Swift attacks with his hand weapon?  If not what is their current distance away from Harman?  If we haven't stated that we have weapons out how graciously are you with ruling that we could have something in hand already?

----------


## dojango

Yeah you can post your actions.  You have a torch in one hand, you can determine what is in your other hand.  If everyone drops their torches the fight might be in the dark...   They are coming out of the water right beneath you so you can melee them if that's what you are thinking.

----------


## LarsWester

Going to keep the torch in his left hand and sword in the right.   No parry available right now.

----------


## rax

Initiative (1d10+62)[*72*]

----------


## dojango

OK, looks like you can act before the monsters are on you

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*31*] to hit Harman
(1d100)[*41*] to hit Gabriele

----------


## dojango

(1d10)[*10*] dmg to Harman
(1d10)[*9*] dmg to Gabriele

dodge (1d00)[*1*]

----------


## dojango

If you guys want to dodge or parry that, I would certainly encourage it; otherwise it's 13 dmg to Harman and 12 to Gabriele before armor/toughness

----------


## LarsWester

> If you guys want to dodge or parry that, I would certainly encourage it; otherwise it's 13 dmg to Harman and 12 to Gabriele before armor/toughness


Would love to dodge but don't have the skill.  Can't parry unless it's possible to do so with a torch.  
Maybe I can use a Fortune Point as below:
_A character can spend a Fortune Point to gain an extra parry
or dodge. This does allow a character to parry or dodge more
than once in a round, which is normally forbidden._
If I'm reading right that means I can spend a Fortune Point and parry with my hand weapon as if I took parrying stance.
Worth a shot.
Do you do fury's for NPCs?  Because that was max damage.  Otherwise that's 9 wounds.  Down to 4/13.  Don't have leg armor.  Not looking good for Harman's Fate Point stockpile.
Start of next round? 
Leading of with Gabriele.

----------


## LarsWester

Fortune Point Parrying
*WS* - (1d100)[*42*] exactly what I needed.  Harman parries barely.

----------


## dojango

no, combat's rough enough without having a risk of being insta-killed on the first blow.  Maybe for named opponents, though?  
Parry with a torch?  It counts as an improvised weapon so yes, but as I say, there's a risk it could go out and if everyone's torch goes out you'll have to fight in the dark.

----------


## LarsWester

> no, combat's rough enough without having a risk of being insta-killed on the first blow.  Maybe for named opponents, though?  
> Parry with a torch?  It counts as an improvised weapon so yes, but as I say, there's a risk it could go out and if everyone's torch goes out you'll have to fight in the dark.


Cross-posted with you.  I ended up remembering a Fortune Point could be spent to get a Parry so went that route.  Let me know if I should have 2 or 3 Fortune points.  If Harman could parry with the torch he probably would do so.  Let me know if it goes out.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
Would it be fair to say that Severin already has his shield out?

*Arguments in favour*
The group was heading into possibly dangerous territory and Severin doesn't need a hand to hold a torch.
There appeared to be no immediate need to climb or swim.

*Arguments against*
The group hadn't yet encountered anything hostile down here.
I didn't say that Severin had his shield out when we began crossing the causeway.

----------


## dojango

@everyone:  You can parry with a torch but it has a 50/50 chance to go out and break the torch.  Dropping a torch has a lower chance of going out, say 75/25 per round.  Just remember, the darkness holds much worse than mere trickery and bogeymen.

@Severin:  It seems unlikely that you would be walking around with your shield out, but you're the professional adventurer, so you can decide.

----------


## Haval

So, Dodge to avoid. Gabriele is a little better at dodging so she'll keep hold of the torch for now
vs. Ag 48
(1d100)[*47*]

----------


## LarsWester

Crap I think I miased Severin's initiative roll when I suggested it was Gabriele's turn.  
It goes 
Severin 72
Gab 57
Harman
NPCs
Let's see if Harman's torch broke.
Over 50 his light is out.
(1d100)[*28*]

----------


## dojango

Top of the order again, you guys act before the monsters and can post in whatever order you get to it.

----------


## rax

> @Severin:  It seems unlikely that you would be walking around with your shield out, but you're the professional adventurer, so you can decide.


 I was leaning towards not having Severin's shield out, but since your IC post has him using it, I'm going to be survival-oriented and take that freebie. I mean, we're talking lizards big enough to just grab Severin and run off with him... :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

Looks like you guys evaded their attacks; so have another swing at the beasts!

----------


## LarsWester

And since all the players go before you don't mind if we go out of order?

----------


## dojango

correct, you guys can all go in any order

----------


## rax

The dice roller really doesn't think that Severin should be in melee combat... :Small Frown: 

*Edit:* If the lizard hits and it's bad enough, I'll spend an FP to re-roll the dodge.

----------


## LarsWester

Dojango Harman hit again twice but one was low damage.  That would make it four successful attacks (9, 11, 12, and 7 damage) unless the lizard dodge again.  I posted a Fortune Point use for a third attack if the lizard wasn't dead.    If it's dead than I wouldn't use the FP.  That attack missed so if the lizard survived the 4th hit it's still up and Harman is down a FP.  I also rolled parry and failed which may be a good thing as the torch would break on a success.  Also I'm hoping the lizard that Harman was fighting was taken out by the 4th hit.  Posting some hopeful critical hit rolls below if they end up being needed. 
*Critical* - (1d100)[*100*]
*Critical* - (1d100)[*15*]

----------


## Haval

Going to FP the first attack
(1d100)[*27*]

----------


## dojango

OK, let's see how the beasts do v. Severin (1d100)[*78*] and v. Gabriele (1d100)[*44*]
damage (1d10+4)[*10*] and (1d10+4)[*12*]

----------


## rax

Severin really is a lucky SOB, isn't he? Flubs all his attacks and dodges, and still gets away clean.

----------


## LarsWester

*PerceptionVs58* - (1d100)[*34*]
I take it Harman still has 3 Fortune points as the lizard died.  If I succeed on the above I'll wait for a description of what I see before posting my turn.   If I fail I'll post this rounds action.

That succeeded so waiting to hear what he sees.   

Can you also provide answers to the following:
1. Is there another lizard within melee range of Harman? Who is it attacking?
2. How close is the lizard attacking Gabriele?
3. How close is the lizard attacking Severin?
4. Assuming outnumbering bonus would apply if Harman attacks a lizard engaged with someone else, correct?

----------


## LarsWester

> Severin really is a lucky SOB, isn't he? Flubs all his attacks and dodges, and still gets away clean.


Especially since that was a max damage roll if it hit.

----------


## Haval

Perception vs. Int 38 (+20 if Acute Hearing) (-20 because she's still fighting)
(1d100)[*38*]

That's 7 wounds after Toughness and armour

----------


## rax

Perception check (1d100)[*16*] vs. 24 (Int 44, Difficulty -20)

Also, I'll be travelling until Sunday. Hopefully I'll be able to post at least once during that time, but I can't guarantee anything.

----------


## LarsWester

We all passed perception checks.  If whatever we see doesn't change his plans Harman is going to charge at the lizard on Gabriele.   The 2 on 1 should help us put that beast down hopefully before it bites her again.  Thinking of using a FP for extra 1/2 action and a second attack. Will depend on the 1st attack hitting and doing some serious damage.

----------


## dojango

> We all passed perception checks.  If whatever we see doesn't change his plans Harman is going to charge at the lizard on Gabriele.   The 2 on 1 should help us put that beast down hopefully before it bites her again.  Thinking of using a FP for extra 1/2 action and a second attack. Will depend on the 1st attack hitting and doing some serious damage.


It might change your mind...

----------


## LarsWester

Ok so we still have 4 of these large lizards and 1 GIANT one above us on the cavern's ceiling.   How far are we from a strategic choke point.  Could we run back a bit and face only two of the lizard or the large one at a time? Also is the lizard that bite Gabriel within melee range of Harman or would he have to charge?
.

----------


## Haval

Has everyone seen the Host?  :Small Smile:  We may be in trouble.

----------


## dojango

You are on a causeway, about 5 feet wide.  It goes back towards the exit which is about 50 feet away, and off into the darkness in the other direction.  The lizards can swim, and apparently, also climb walls and ceilings, so chokepoints would be hard to find.  The stairs you came down are about 50 feet away, but there are a few lizards between you and that.  You are too close to Gabriele's lizard to charge, but you can get into melee with it if you want.

----------


## LarsWester

what a time for that pile of steaming hot garbage of rolls.   two 90s on attacks and then my damage rolls were a 1 and 2.  Failed the parry but at least a rolled low on keeping the torch around.    Yikes.

----------


## rax

Yay! Severin hits...unless the lizard dodges or laughs off the hit. 

As before, if Severin is hit in return, I'll spend an FP to re-roll the Dodge attempt if the damage is bad enough.

----------


## LarsWester

At least something good happened this turn.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*41*] v. Severin, dmg (1d10)[*4*]
(1d100)[*70*] v. Harman, dmg (1d10)[*2*]
(1d100)[*76*] v. Gabriele, dmg (1d10)[*1*]

----------


## dojango

So that's 8 dmg to Severin's head before toughness and armor, up to you if you want to FP that.

----------


## rax

Nah, I'll soak it. Severin takes 2 W after TB and AP.

----------


## rax

Well, crap. A max damage hit and Severin misses...

What the heck - let's use a FP and see if the dice gods are feeling kindly.

[roll]1d100[roll] vs. 31

----------


## rax

Let's try it again properly: (1d100)[*100*] vs. 31

...Big fat NOPE, there.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## LarsWester

Apparently cant have a + sign in the roll name
*WS* - (1d100)[*61*]

*WS* - (1d100)[*97*]

Fine using damage rolls from IC thread or new ones below becaues of the rolls missing message.
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*15*]
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*9*]

Two more misses but a successful parry if something attacks me.  Not sure what attacked last round.

----------


## Haval

That's an Ulric's Fury on the first hit. Just in case.
Vs. Ws 42 (+10?)
(1d100)[*23*]
(1d10)[*9*]

----------


## rax

Pretty awesome Fury there...

----------


## Haval

She was due some luck.

----------


## LarsWester

Nice Fury Gabriele. We needed some of this guys cleared so we can focus on the big one.  Is the lizard on Severin at charge distance from Gimgroth and Gabriele?   Is the giant lizard with charge distance?

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*43*] v 44, (1d10+3)[*6*] attack on Severin

----------


## Haval

Going to FP that roll.
(1d100)[*5*]

----------


## rax

I think the dice roller is taunting me now. Can't get a single hit in and consistently getting good damage rolls for a guy with Strength Bonus 2...

Also, I'll wait to see what damage the lizard does before FP:ing the Dodge.

----------


## LarsWester

Dojango is Zdenko or Marina engaged in melee with either lizard?  Could Harman charge either lizard?

----------


## dojango

> Dojango is Zdenko or Marina engaged in melee with either lizard?  Could Harman charge either lizard?


Zdenko and Marina are not yet engaged with either of the lizards on their side of the causeway, but they are also in your way so you can't really charge them.  You'd have to move around them.

----------


## LarsWester

Ok but I can standard move and then standard attack either creature?  I assumed this and posted as such.  If it took both standard moves to get through ignore my attack roll.  It missed anyways.

----------


## dojango

Yes that is fine, shame about the miss though

----------


## LarsWester

So we, the pcs, survived the first encounter with the lizards.  Should we report this or go deeper?   I don't think the lizards killed everyone but it is possible.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
Did the big lizard also slide into the water? You wrote that it began to drag Pietro's body away, but nothing more specific. At the same time, the overall tone of the post is that the lizards are gone and the fight is over (for now).

----------


## dojango

It is still on the causeway blocking your exit, it is starting to drag Pietro's body away. The two surviving other lizards retreated into the water.

----------


## Haval

If it's still visible I'm going to shoot it in the face.

----------


## rax

Spending an FP to re-roll that attack. Severin now has one FP remaining.

(1d100)[*25*] vs. BS 63

----------


## LarsWester

> It is still on the causeway blocking your exit, it is starting to drag Pietro's body away. The two surviving other lizards retreated into the water.


My apologies I read your last IC post as all the lizards retreated.   The big ugly one is still there.  Harman's going to charge after it as he already has his sword out and I think it is within charge range since he whiffed on it last turn in melee.   Also if it back up away from Harman should Harman have had a chance to swing at it?

----------


## Haval

Hurting it on the way out seems like the right thing to do even if it's trying to leave. 

If I get another shot I might try an actual called shot.

----------


## dojango

It used the 'disengage' maneuver so no attack of opportunity.  It is going to disengage again and take its dinner beneath the water.

----------


## LarsWester

The giant lizard ripped off Pietro's arm and then grabbed him by the chest with its jaws retreating.   Is Pietro's arm still there on the causeway?

----------


## dojango

No, the causeway is armless

----------


## rax

Oh good, I was worried that the causeway was going to turn out to be trapped or something.

----------


## LarsWester

> No, the causeway is armless


Too bad was hoping for something of Pietro to send to Morr's house.

----------


## rax

*@dojango*
Just in case I'm misremembering - Marina and Zdenko are the couple, right? Pietro was their friend/brother-in-arms?

----------


## dojango

correct, yes

----------


## rax

I had some time on my hands, so I read through the IC thread to check up on what we've explored so far. As near as I can tell, the following are the only paths we haven't explored yet:

1. The first cavern we entered had exits to the west and to the south. We went west, so we haven't explored the southern exit yet.

2. Heading up the stairs, there was a corridor in the first lift room. The corridor led into the mesa and was blocked by a wall.

3. Climbing up the lift shaft led to another lift room and the Dwarf dwellings. There were two halls (or exits/entrances?) that were also blocked by walls. The main entrance was blocked because the roof had been collapsed on top of it.

4. Going down the stairs led to the cavern we're in and the only way forward appears to be the causeway we're on.

Ergo, after finding out what's at the other end of this causeway, the only open passage we haven't explored is back in the first cavern we entered. 

Does that check out, *dojango*?

----------


## LarsWester

My question is where does the mining occur in this place?   We have seen no sign of active mining yet right?  Am I off in expecting to run into some sort of active operation?   We haven't seen any signs of recent activity only very old activity but it is possible that these lizards have consumed everything.   The way the are going after the larger corpse makes me wonder if they were responsible for picking clean all the skeletons we found.

----------


## Haval

Any ruins of the mining operation might be further down. On the other hand whatever happened to clear the Dwarves out of here might have happened long enough ago that any tools or machinery have been scavenged already.

----------


## dojango

1. The first cavern we entered had exits to the west and to the south. We went west, so we haven't explored the southern exit yet.

correct

2. Heading up the stairs, there was a corridor in the first lift room. The corridor led into the mesa and was blocked by a wall.

3. Climbing up the lift shaft led to another lift room and the Dwarf dwellings. There were two halls (or exits/entrances?) that were also blocked by walls. The main entrance was blocked because the roof had been collapsed on top of it.

Also correct.  You also could see up into the surface through wells and uh, garbage dumps.  Also you found the fortifications overlooking the trails, which had exits to the surface.

4. Going down the stairs led to the cavern we're in and the only way forward appears to be the causeway we're on.



Also the first part of the mine is the mine that is still being worked, the workers were absent when you went through.  You also found some places where there was mining in the past and a bunch of old mining gear in the storerooms.

----------


## dojango

Quick perception roll for Severin (1d100)[*54*]

----------


## rax

*@dojango*




> The exit to the passageway is covered with brush and spiny plants, although some of it seems broken aside. Severin emerges into the afternoon light and finds himself at the bottom of a sinkhole maybe 20 feet deep. The sides are steep and covered with brush and small trees, and the bottom of the hole is covered by loose sand. It looks like something or someone has torn up some of the spiny plants to eat...


 Are the spiny plants that have been torn up the same ones that are described as covering the exit to the passageway and being broken aside? If not, where are they - if I'm understanding the description correctly, there are no plants on the floor of the sinkhole, only around the sides?

What would it take for Severin to try and determine whether the plants appear to have been torn up and eaten by animals or Halflings/Humans?

Does it look possible to climb out of the sinkhole using the plants covering the sides?

----------


## dojango

There are a variety of plants. They cover the sides of the sinkhole and the bottom; after all, that's where the most water is going to be. The spiny plants are cacti that look to have been bashed apart to get at the pulpy flesh within. It should be easy enough to climb up the sides of the sinkhole since the sides aren't perfectly vertical.

----------


## dojango

I'm traveling all day today so I'll get a post up tomorrow.

----------


## rax

Curse Severin's lack of Follow Trail skill!

Does he think that Gabriele would stand a decent chance of crawling through the passage as well, or is she very likely to get stuck even if the loses anything bulky before trying?

----------


## dojango

It would be a tight fit, but probably.  It's not impossible to get through, just you'd have to leave behind your gear and really long weapons to get through.  Like crawling through a really narrow culvert.

----------


## LarsWester

Harman did try to strike up small talk with Zdenko and Marina.   More just to let you all know I am following the threads.

----------


## rax

FYI, I'm probably one or two posts at the most from having Severin rejoin Harman and the others, then we'll need to decide what to do next. Confront the lizards by ourselves or report back and leave it up to Sol to decide what to do next?

----------


## rax

I'll be away on a trip from tomorrow afternoon till Sunday. I don't like posting from my phone and I'm not sure I'll be bringing my computer, so I may be incommunicado for the next couple of days. Assume Severin goes along with whatever course Gabriele and Harman decide on.

----------


## LarsWester

Just checking that I didn't miss a XP handout since joining the adventure.  Some questions about advancements and things out of character.

How do you handle XP spends?   Do they need an in character rationalization or not?  I.E. Harman can gain Speak Language (any).   Does he have to in character find a tutor to teach the language?  

Would Harman know where someone with magical capabilities would be located?

Where could Harman get a dwarf to teach him the language and culture?

----------


## Haval

I don't think you've missed any xp.

Technically Torendil the former PC might still be around.

We haven't actually met any Dwarves. I think a community of them might have been mentioned as being in the east somewhere but I don't remember the details.

----------


## dojango

Yeah it's about time for some XP.  Let's say 400 XP for exploring the caves and reporting back successfully.  I try to shoot for 'breaks in the action' as it were so you don't have an "I know kung fu" type of moment where you just all of a sudden know something new.  I was thinking we'd have a few weeks or months of narrative 'down time' after this arc wraps up so you could narratively explain why you learned dwarvish or engineering or surgery or whatever.

As far as magic is concerned, since it hasn't come up we haven't really talked about it, other than the obviously magic apple tree (magic effect on the special table, in case you were wondering).  A gossip check would probably be needed to start tracking down someone who knows about it, since even though you aren't in Imperial lands magic users still aren't trusted and they try not to advertise their presence.

What the party has learned so far about the dwarves is they mostly live on the eastern part of the map, with a few colonies in the Krulava valley.  Le Houet said that she doesn't do business with the dwarves 'any more'.

----------


## rax

Ooh, XP - shiny!  :Small Smile:

----------


## LarsWester

> Yeah it's about time for some XP.  Let's say 400 XP for exploring the caves and reporting back successfully.  I try to shoot for 'breaks in the action' as it were so you don't have an "I know kung fu" type of moment where you just all of a sudden know something new.  I was thinking we'd have a few weeks or months of narrative 'down time' after this arc wraps up so you could narratively explain why you learned dwarvish or engineering or surgery or whatever.


I went and spent 300 of the 400 xp raising Ag, Int, and Fel as I feel that this are easily explainable by just getting better in the attributes over time.  I am saving 100 to spend on something like learn dwarven language.

----------


## rax

I added +10 to Severin's WS, +5 to his WP and finally bought Follow Trail, so we're not totally reliant on Gabriele for that all the time.  :Small Smile: 

Also, is there anything special I should note about the dagger Severin found or is it just plus one dagger?

----------


## dojango

It is a good-quality dagger.  The kind of dagger that a rich merchant or minor noble would stab you with.

----------


## rax

Ah, Severin's making his way up in the world if a toff could now be arsed to knife him!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Haval

Had to check my working. I make it 2200xp but I might be due a reread of the thread.

Spending on +5 Wp, Ride and Sharpshooter to close out the career.

----------


## LarsWester

I was told to build Harman with 2200 xp from the start.

----------


## rax

Didn't we start with a couple of hundred xp above the free advance? Though it does seem that Severin has more advances listed than I've tallied xp, so I might have to check back on that as well.

----------


## LarsWester

> So Dwarf Shieldbreaker, Elf Seaman, Halfling Servant or Human Riverwarden.  A good set of choices, all told.  Like I said earlier, you'll have 2200 exp to spend to catch up to the other players.


So I started Harman with 2200 EXP based off this.  We just got awarded an additional 400 EXP.  So I have the total at 2600 EXP.  Since Dojango says the 2200 was to bring me up to you two I would assume you also have 2600 EXP at this point.

----------


## Haval

Occasionally I get paranoid about my sheets, especially over games that have been going for a while. Going to have to start noting when I get XP.

Can't see anything about extra xp at recruitment. There was a free advance for choosing random character generation.

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...es+recruitment

----------


## dojango

Yeah, 2600 is right, according to my notes.  Ah, that thread is a blast from the past!  Didn't know they saved them.

----------


## rax

Alright then, I seem to have the correct number of XP after all. I've just been lax in recording them properly.

BTW, how should Severin take Gretchen calling him "Proudfoot"? Is it typically an insult or at least calling him out as thinking he's better than her?

----------


## dojango

Good question, why don't you roll common knowledge halflings and see if he knows what she means by it

----------


## rax

Common Knowledge (Halflings) (1d100)[*30*] vs. 54 (Int 44, Seasoned Traveller +10)

----------


## dojango

> Common Knowledge (Halflings) [roll0] vs. 54 (Int 44, Seasoned Traveller +10)


That's pretty good, what does she mean by that?

----------


## rax

I leave that in your capable hands.

----------


## dojango

Alright, Severin knows that 'Proudfoot' is a character from a halfling folktale about a bumbling halfling who always bites off more than he can chew, but somehow ends up with the treasure in the end.  Something like Sinbad, except with less sailing and more pie-related humor.

----------


## LarsWester

The lizards clinging to the ceiling are they as large as the one on the nest or smaller?   Are they within 16yards of Harman?  Wondering if he can get a shot off at the farther distance for his pistol.   It would also draw peoples attention to the lizard's on the ceiling.

----------


## rax

> Alright, Severin knows that 'Proudfoot' is a character from a halfling folktale about a bumbling halfling who always bites off more than he can chew, but somehow ends up with the treasure in the end.  Something like Sinbad, except with less sailing and more pie-related humor.


 A lucky SOB, then.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## dojango

The beast attacks!  Roll for initiative. (1d10)[*6*].

Charge attack on the front ranks, which is Beauregard and Harman.  (1d100)[*56*], to hit (1d10+4)[*8*] damage

----------


## dojango

That's a hit on Harman unless he dodges.  Also if you take the hit, roll against Agi as well to avoid getting knocked off the causeway.

----------


## LarsWester

*Initiative* - (1d10)[*7*] Ag is 50.
*ParryVS52* - (1d100)[*42*] don't  have dodge blow
*AgVs50* - (1d100)[*35*] if not parried.
Never got my range question answered on the ceiling lizards so guessing he didnt get that shot off and still has his pistol loaded.

----------


## LarsWester

So only if the -20% penalty for firing into melee doesn't apply will a use a fortune point to reroll that pistol shot.
*FPBSvs39* - (1d100)[*43*]  if the -20% penalty applies than please ignore this post.

----------


## Haval

Initiative (Ag 48)
(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## dojango

Since your initiative initiative beats the beast's, the shot goes off before it gets into melee with you so there is no penalty.

----------


## Haval

Need to add some defensive rolls

Dodge if needed
vs. Ag 48 (-10 armour)
(1d100)[*18*]

Parry if needed with Shield
vs. WS 42 (+10 Defensive on the Shield)
(1d100)[*63*]

----------


## dojango

Beast is going to attack with teeth and tail against Gabriele and Harman:  (1d100)[*81*], (1d10+4)[*8*] & (1d100)[*14*], (1d10+4)[*7*]
beast is going to dodge:   (1d100)[*89*]

Keep in mind, the causeway is very narrow, so only two people can be in the front at a time.  If you want to be risky, you can scramble down the side with an agi test each turn to keep your balance and make an attack, but a bad failure might put you in the drink...

----------


## Haval

There should be a second attack roll there

vs. WS 42 (+10 Outnumbered)
(1d100)[*50*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*5*]
Any Ulric's
(1d100)[*66*]
(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## LarsWester

Nice hit Gabrielle!  We might live yet to tell the tale.

----------


## rax

Can Severin stay put and loft sling stones at the flying lizards or is he being jostled too much to get a shot off?

----------


## dojango

> Can Severin stay put and loft sling stones at the flying lizards or is he being jostled too much to get a shot off?


Yeah they are in the water now but you can sling at them. They did flying attacks at people to knock them into the water, as the guy next to you just found out.

----------


## dojango

Beast attack on Harman:  (1d100)[*88*], (1d10+4)[*7*]
Beast dodge:  (1d100)[*21*]

----------


## LarsWester

Harman Full Action swift attacks the large beast.   I misread Gabrille's attacks and thought she hit on the first one.   That would have been nice.
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*21*] including +10% for outnumbering not sure if Dwarven sword gets bonus.  Hit but let's see if the lizard dodges.   I just realized your dodge rolls are not preemptive but reactive.  So there's a chance this one hits and its fairly good.  Should I write it up as a hit or wait for a dodge roll? 
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*14*] 

*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*73*]
*Damage* - (1d10+5)[*13*]

*Ulrics* - (1d100)[*84*] if needed
*Damage* - (3d10)[*6*][*7*][*2*](15)

----------


## Haval

I can actually FP the second WS roll
(1d100)[*2*]

----------


## LarsWester

What was Gabrielle's initiative compared to Harman? Because I hope he dodged one of her blows. 
EDIT:  Went back and checked Harman got the jump (50+7) on Garbielle (48+2).  So I'm guessing that means lizard breath will attempt to dodge his attack and Gabrielle's 4 and 5 damage blows hit for no damage.

----------


## dojango

Attack on Harman:  (1d100)[*46*], dmg (1d10+4)[*8*]
Attack on Gabriele:  :  (1d100)[*11*], dmg (1d10+4)[*7*]

Dodge attack:  (1d100)[*44*]

----------


## Haval

> What was Gabrielle's initiative compared to Harman? Because I hope he dodged one of her blows. 
> EDIT:  Went back and checked Harman got the jump (50+7) on Garbielle (48+2).  So I'm guessing that means lizard breath will attempt to dodge his attack and Gabrielle's 4 and 5 damage blows hit for no damage.


Just seen this. I keep forgetting to leave that in my combat posts.

----------


## LarsWester

3 more wounds to Harman.
Going to post attack rolls here and write them up in character.
Full action swift attacks
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*46*] *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*15*]
*WSvs52* - (1d100)[*33*] *Damage* - (1d10+5)[*7*]

----------


## LarsWester

*UFconfirmvs52* - (1d100)[*34*]
*FuryDamage* - (3d10)[*8*][*2*][*1*](11) 
Hopefully the lizard doesn't dodge this one.

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*12*] let's see if it dodges and survives
(1d100)[*58*] attack on Harman if it does (1d10+4)[*8*] and on Gabriele (1d100)[*50*] with (1d10+4)[*14*] damage

----------


## LarsWester

oh how annoying.  But completely expected.  Did the 7 wound hit do any damage?
Are we playing with any kind of fumble for that 100 if so I would use a fortune point to reroll that first attack.  Otherwise there is a single 10 damage hit that most likely will be dodged.  Now kill it Gabrielle!

----------


## rax

Is there a size bonus to hit the lizard fighting Harman and Gabriele?

----------


## Haval

I'm going to FP the first attack to try and get something less embarrassing.
(1d100)[*19*]

----------


## dojango

> Is there a size bonus to hit the lizard fighting Harman and Gabriele?


No, it's big but it's low to the ground.

7 is not enough to get past the lizard's thick hide, but the 10 hit does draw blood.

----------


## LarsWester

Going to try to Parry that bite.  *ParryVs52* - (1d100)[*1*] and using a fortune point if that fails.
*FPvs52* - (1d100)[*22*]

----------


## LarsWester

Going to roll Parry preemptively but reserve the right to Fortune it if the damage is high enough. 
*ParryVs52* - (1d100)[*85*]
Harman's first attack will do anywhere from 2 to 4 wounds if it isn't dodged.    We'll wear it down not sure how the other toughs are doing against the smaller lizards.   Glad we got some help distracting the smaller ones.   This thing is tough but Dojango said that Harman's crit would have killed it so it must have had only 16 wounds or less at the time.   So it might be down to around 10 wounds left.    Someone should fashion some armor out of this things hide.

----------


## Haval

Second attack managed 12 damage at least

----------


## LarsWester

Does Harman have the *WPvs35* - (1d100)[*31*] to stand firm and try to stop the charging beast?

----------


## LarsWester

Um yeah definitely fortune pointing that 93 in IC thread. *Svs30* - (1d100)[*51*] not good but 4 degrees better than 93.   Also that 51 would fail my agility test so at least I failed trying to be a heroic.

----------


## rax

Severin Cinderhil, toreador in training!

----------


## LarsWester

Imagine my surprise when I realize that Riverwarden's don't get Swim skill.  Huh. Dangerous occupation I guess.  Might as well roll Harman's Swim here.
*SwimVs25* - (1d100)[*59*] 
Not sure if this test is needed here or not.  Dojango hasn't asked for it yet that I can tell. 
This is from the Swim Skill text.  
"Use this skill to swim and dive. Swimming under normal conditions does not require a Skill Test. However, tests may be called for when waters are rough or swimming for an extended period is required. Your Movement Characteristic is halved (rounded up) while swimming."
But then there is this.
"Even if you dont have a basic skill, you can attempt to use your natural aptitude in lieu of formal training. Roll a Skill Test as normal, but halve the Characteristic (rounding up). If you dont have a basic skill, any attempt to use it requires a Skill Test. There will thus be times when a skilled character doesnt even have to roll (swimming in calm waters, for instance) but an unskilled character still would."

----------


## Haval

I assume it might help with getting out of the lizard infested water quicker. Rolling if needed to save time really.

----------


## LarsWester

Yep me too.  In fact if required spending a fortune point to get up.   Which barely was a success with no modifier.

----------


## rax

So I guess it's Swim skill for everyone as their next advance?

----------


## dojango

Sorry things have slowed down a bit I have been really busy these past few weeks. Hopefully things will calm down soon but I will get an IC post up tonight and will be able to respond a bit more quickly now.

----------


## rax

No worries, I've been seriously busy myself and will be for a while longer.

----------


## dojango

It would be a swim skill if you went deeper into the lake, by choice or by not, but if you are at the edge of the causeway you can clamber back onto it.

----------


## LarsWester

> So I guess it's Swim skill for everyone as their next advance?


Really shocked that Riverwardens don't have it.   Every other water based career has it.   Almost like if Roadwarden didn't come with ride.   It's rather silly.

----------


## LarsWester

Luck roll for powder (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## dojango

Oh yeah, fortune points refresh at midnight.  To light a torch it just takes an action.

----------


## rax

Great, then Severin actually has a full complement of fortune points. Bound to come in handy soon...

----------


## LarsWester

*FearVs35* - (1d100)[*49*] 
If that fails Fortune Point to reroll
*FearVs35* - (1d100)[*42*] bummer but could be fun.

----------


## dojango

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsS3reVFLJI

----------


## LarsWester

So close Harman.  I'm thinking his new sword is from the statues but Harman is going to need a round or two to gather the courage to attempt that climb again. *WP* - (1d100)[*70*] Still afraid.

----------


## LarsWester

Another check to break the fear. *Fear* - (1d100)[*41*] that's a failure unless there's a bonus for previous rounds of failures.   Harman is frozen in fear at the bottom of the steps can he play this off as guarding the stairway for the others.   Can he talk?

----------


## dojango

I would say that you can do anything that Scooby Doo or Shaggy does after they see a ghost.  Although this one is probably not Old Man Urist in a mask (but it might be).

----------


## rax

Ghost? Severin doesn't see any ghosts. Must be a figment of Harman's imagination.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## LarsWester

How much of the raised platform does Harman see?  The statues with swords in front of them except for the one that's missing?

----------


## dojango

You can see the whole thing:  The island is a raised platform with four massive statues of dwarves seemingly holding up the ceiling. At their feet are four large stone biers covered in dwarvish writing. Three of the biers have weapons being held by smaller statues at their other end, the fourth bier has a statue but if it had a weapon it is missing. The area surrounded by the biers is full of a huge nest of mud, sticks, and assorted bones.

The momma lizard that Severin spotted is about to charge up one of the sides of the platform.

----------


## LarsWester

low chance of success untrained command. *CommandVs17* - (1d100)[*84*]

----------


## rax

Going to FP Severin's last attack. The damage was too good to lose...

(1d100)[*97*] vs. 53

...and that's a fat nope!

----------


## LarsWester

Oh just realized that the attack I posted was Harman's readied action.   I totally forgot the initiative order or where we are at in it.   Should I post Harman's current round actions before the giant lizard or after?

----------


## dojango

(1d100)[*91*], (1d10+4)[*5*] attack on Harman

----------


## LarsWester

I just remembered that none of the PCs have heal but maybe someone does.

----------


## Haval

> "Careful, Gabriele! Don't go on the causeway by yourself!" Severin called out.
> 
> *OOC:* Maybe I'm misremembering, but I thought that Vorgrimler was last seen near the other end of the causeway? Seems dangerous to go looking for tracks by your lonesome...


Taking someone along to hold the torch but I'll add a Perception roll just in case

vs. Int 38 (+20 Acute Hearing)
(1d100)[*98*]

----------


## LarsWester

I'm not sure I have the right idea of the current scene.
Most of the goons and Beauregard are up on the raised platform with the party.  There are medium sized lizards that are swimming in the lake and possibly still eating some of the men.  The other large lizard is missing but out there somewhere.  
Vorgrimler and his man are missing but were last seen at the other end of the Causeway.

Do I got it right?  

Harman would normally accompany Gabriele if she can't be talked out of it, but since he is already quite wounded he is staying put.

----------


## Haval

If the lizards that Gabriele can see are large enough to be a problem or if no one is willing to go with her that's different and she'll stay on the high ground.

Vorgrimler will have to manage for himself for a bit.

----------


## LarsWester

My boys have RSV so I don't expect to post regularly in the next week.

----------


## dojango

Sounds like fun!  I will be in an RV for a week in December so probably won't post from Dec 8-15 btw.

----------


## dojango

Is Severin pointing that out to Gretchen before or after you leave the mines?

----------


## rax

I was envisioning it happening in the mine. I read it as the hostility being obvious and figured that both Gretchen and Severin noticed it.

----------


## dojango

As I mentioned earlier, I'll be off the grid starting tomorrow for a few days, so don't be surprised if I don't respond until next week sometime.

----------


## rax

Hey all, just want to let you know that my wife and son have been hit with stomach flu. It seems to last about two days. Right now, I'm okay, but the odds of me not catching it are grim. If I'm unresponsive in the next few days, the flu will be the reason why.

----------


## dojango

Sorry to hear that, I hope they feel better by Xmas, being able to hold down a meal is the best christmas gift ever.

----------


## Haval

I was trying to have a post up by now but I managed to get Covid for the first time.

That does mean I'm not at Mum's so I should be able to get something up soon.

----------


## rax

> Sorry to hear that, I hope they feel better by Xmas, being able to hold down a meal is the best christmas gift ever.


 Thanks, I was recovered enough to enjoy Christmas dinner. What took me by surprise is how physically and mentally exhausted I was, so even though the nasty bits were done in about 24 hours, I ended up calling in sick at work for two days more...which took me right into the Christmas celebrations.

I'm catching up on all my games and will get an IC post up tomorrow if needed.

----------


## LarsWester

I'm back from my undeclared break.   I didn't expect it to be a break as I expected more freetime during my vacation but sick kids usually means no free time or at least not as much as anticipated.   Either way I am back and should be posting again soon.

----------


## rax

Is anyone going to keep conversing the Vorgrimler or have Harman and Haval wrapped up their conversation?

----------


## Haval

Posting now. Covid free for a couple of days now but still fairly tired out by it.

Adding a response to Severin in the last post.

----------


## rax

Sorry to hear you got hit with covid. Seems to going around again.  :Small Frown:

----------


## LarsWester

Regrettably I think I may have to withdraw from the game.   Rl issues the chief one being heightened IT security at my work place where I normally keep up with these games.

----------


## dojango

Ah, that's too bad.  I hope you enjoyed playing with us, and if you want to come back if and when your work eases up on that let me know.

----------


## rax

> Regrettably I think I may have to withdraw from the game.   Rl issues the chief one being heightened IT security at my work place where I normally keep up with these games.


 Too bad. It was good gaming with you!

----------


## Haval

Sad to hear it. Hope the work situation improves.

----------

